# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Teori te besimit per bektashijte

## Arrnubi

*4- Magjitë dhe shenjat (e fatit të mirë apo të keq)   

Hajmalitë   
Ligji për hajmalitë   
Nuskat me Kur’an   
Shenjat (e mbarësisë ose fatkeqësisë)   
Fal (shenja (e fatit të) e mirë)   
Vendimi Islam për shenjat   

5- Tregimi i fatit   

Bota e xhinëve   
Ligji Islam për tregimin e fatit   
Shkuarja te fallxhorët   
Besimi te fallxhorët   

6- Kapitulli për astrologjinë

Argumentet e astrologëve muslimanë   
Rregulli Islam për horoskopin   

7 - Kapitulli për magjinë

Realiteti i magjisë   
Ligji Islam për magjitë

8-Kapitulli mbi tejkalimet (Trashendenca)

Rreziku i konceptit se Allahu është kudo   
Prova të qarta   

9- Kapitulli  mbi  shikimin  e Allahut prej njerëzve   

Imazhi i Allahut   
Profeti Musa kërkon të shohë Allahun   
A e pa resuli s.a.u.s. Allahun?   
Shejtani shtiret sikur është Allahu   
Kuptimi i sures en-Nexhm   
Shikimi prej njerëzve i Allahut në jetën tjetër   
Shikimi i resulit s.a.u.s.

10 - Adhurimi i “eulijave” (ose shenjtorëve)

Favorizimet   
Tak’ua-ja   
Veliu   
Fanaa (bashkimi i njeriut me Zotin)   
Bashikimi i Zotit me njeriun   
Ruhullah: “Shpirti” i Allahut   

11- Adhurimi i varreve

Lutja në drejtim të të vdekurve   
Devijimi nga rruga hyjnore   
Fillimi i shirkut   
Lavdërimi jashtë masë i të drejtëve   
Kufizimet e varreve   
Bërja e varreve si vende adhurimi   
Xhamitë me varre   
Varri i resulit s.a.u.s.   
Namazi në xhaminë e resulit s.a.u.s.

Përfundim  * 




1-Kategoritë e teuhidit


Nga ana gjuhësore fjala teuhid do të thotë “njësim”, “unifikim” dhe vjen nga fjala arabe  وحد( uehade ) e cila do të thotë të njësosh. Ndërsa në aspektin fetar teuhid do të thotë kuptimi dhe pohimi i njësimit të Allahut në të gjitha veprimet e njeriut të cilat direkt ose indirekt lidhen me Allahun.[1] Besimi se Allahu është Një, pa partner në dominimin e Tij dhe veprimet e Tij (Rububije); Një, i pangjashëm me asgjë dhe Një i pangjashëm në cilësitë e Tij (Esmaa ue Sifaat); Një, pa rival në Hyjninë e Tij dhe në adhurim (Uluhije), janë tre aspektet që formojnë bazat për kategoritë në të cilat teuhidi tradicionalisht është klasifikuar. Këto tre aspekte janë të pandashme në mënyrë të tillë sa që kushdo që lë ndonjë prej tyre ka dështuar në kompletimin e kërkesave të teuhidit dhe ka bërë shirk (nga ana gjuhësore d.m.th shoqërim, ortakësi), pra i ka bërë shok Allahut dhe kjo në Islam është idhujtari.

      Tre kategoritë e teuhidit quhen me emrat e mëposhtëëm :

1-Teuhidi Rububije (që përmban njësimin e Allahut).

 2-Teuhidi Esmaa ue Sifaat (që përmban njësimin e Emrave dhe Cilësive të Allahut).

 3-Teuhidi Uluhije/el-Ibade (që përmban njësimin e Allahut në adhurim).

Ndarja e teuhidit në këto kategori nuk është bërë as nga resuli s.a.u.s e as nga shokët e tij, sepse atëherë nuk ishte e domosdoshme të analizoheshin këto koncepte kaq bazë në fe në mënyrë të tillë. Megjithatë të gjitha bazat e këtyre ndarjeve janë të argumentuara në ajetet e Kur’anit dhe thëniet e resulit s.a.u.s e të shokëve të tij , ashtu siç do të bëhet më e qartë për lexuesin kur çdo kategori të shpjegohet më gjerësisht në këtë kapitull.

Nevoja për kategorizimin e teuhidit u shfaq pasi Islami u përhap në Egjypt, Bizant, Persi e Indi dhe thithi kulturat e këtyre rajoneve. Është e natyrshme të presësh se kur njerëzit e këtyre vendeve hynë në Islam ata do të merrnin me vete mbeturina të besimeve të tyre të mëparshme. Disa prej këtyre të kthyerve (në Islam nga fetë e tjera) filluan të shprehnin në shkrimet dhe diskutimet e tyre koncepte të ndryshme filozofike për Zotin gjë që shkaktoi një konfuzion në të cilin besimi i pastër dhe thjesht njësues i Islamit u kërcënua. Gjithashtu kishte disa njerëz që nga jashtë kishin pranuar Islamin, por që punonin në fshehtësi për të shkatërruar fenë nga brenda, sepse ishin të paaftë t’a kundërshtonin atë ushtarakisht. Ky grup filloi një propagandë aktive për të devijuar idetë rreth Allahut në mënyrë që të shkatërronte shtyllën e parë të imanit dhe bashkë me të vetë Islamin. 

Sipas historianëve muslimanë, muslimani i parë që shprehu teorinë e vullnetit të lirë të njeriut dhe mungesën e përcaktimit (Kaderit) ishte një irakian, i kthyer nga kristianizmi në Islam, me emrin Sausan. Ky më vonë u rikthye në kristianizëm, por përpara kësaj ai infektoi studentin e tij Mabad ibn Halid Xhuhani nga Basra. Mabadi përhapi mësimet e mësuesit të tij derisa ai u kap dhe ekzekutua nga halifi Emevi, Abdulmelik ibn Meruan (685-705 e.s.), në vitin  700 e.s.[2]  Sahabët që ishin gjallë në këtë periudhë si Abdulla ibn Umar (vdiq në 694 e.s.) dhe Abdulla ibn Ebi Auf (vdiq në 705 e.s.) e këshilluan popullin të mos pajtohej me ata që mohonin Kaderin dhe as t’i falnin atyre xhenazen sepse ata (sahabët) i konsideronin personat që mohonin Kaderin kafira.[3] Megjithatë argumentet e teorisë kristiane të vullnetit të lirë vazhduan të gjenin mbështetës të rinj.

Gailan ibn Muslim nga Damasku studioi nën kujdesin e Mabadit dhe u bë flamurtar i teorisë së vullnetit të lirë derisa u çua para halifit Umar ibn Abdulaziz (717-720 e.s.). Ai hoqi dorë nga besimi i tij publikisht, por me vdekjen e halifit ai rifilloi të jepte mësime për “vullnetin e lirë”. Halifi i mëvonshëm Hisham ibn Abdulmelik (724-743 e.s.) e arrestoi, gjykoi dhe ekzekutoi atë.[4] Një tjetër person në këtë polemikë  ishte dhe Xhad ibn Dirhem, që jo vetëm mbështeti filozofinë e vullnetit të lirë, por edhe u përpoq të riinterpretonte ajetet e Kur’anit, që përmbanin përshkrimin e cilësive të Allahut, në përputhje me filozofinë neoplatonike. Xhadi ishte dhe kujdestari i princit emevi, Meruan ibn Muhammed që më vonë u bë halifi i 14-të (744-750 e.s.). Gjatë leksioneve të tij në Damask, ai hapur mohoi disa prej cilësive të Allahut si shikimi, dëgjimi etj. derisa  qeveritari  emevi e dëboi atë.[5] Atëherë ai shkoi në Kufa, ku vazhdoi të propongandonte idetë e tij dhe të mblidhte pasues derisa kufri i tij filloi të publikoheshe gjerësisht dhe qeveritari emevi Halid ibn Abdilah e ekzekutoi publikisht. Megjithatë, ithtari i tij kryesor, Xhehm ibn Safuan, vazhdoi të mbronte doktrinën e mësuesit të tij në qarqet filozofike të Tirmidhit dhe Balahës. Kur kufri i tij u përhap ai u ekzekutua nga Nasër ibn Sejar (743 e.s.) i cili ishte qeveritar emevi. Halifët e parë dhe ndihmësat e tyre ishin më afër principeve të Islamit  dhe vetëdija e masave ishte më e lartë për shkak të prezencës së sahabëve dhe studentëve të tyre. Kështu që eleminimi i kafirëve të hapur bëhej menjëherë sipas rregullave. Në të kundërt, halifët e mëvonshëm emevi ishin më shumë të korruptuar dhe si të tillë u kujdesën pak për këto probleme fetare. Njerëzit gjithashtu ishin më të dobët nga vetëdija Islame kështu që ishin më të prekshëm nga idetë devijuese. Pesha për të kundërshtuar këtë rrymëë kufri ra mbi shpatullat e dijetarëve muslimanë të kësaj periudhe. Ata sistematikisht kundërshtuan filozofitë dhe besimet e ndryshme të huaja me anën e argumenteve të marra nga Kur’ani dhe sunneti. Ishte në kuadrin e kësaj mbrojtjeje që shkenca e teuhidit doli me kategoritë dhe komponentët e saj të përcaktuar në mënyrë preçize. Proçesi i specializimit u shfaq menjëherë në të gjitha fushat e tjera të dijës Islame ashtu siç është bërë sot me shkencat e ndryshme moderne. Kategoritë e teuhidit për t’u studiuar në thellësi mund të 

studiohen të ndara, por asnjëherë nuk duhet harruar se ato janë të gjitha pjesë e një tërësie të pandashme e cila vetë është baza e një tërësie akoma më të madhe, Islamit.





 [1]Fjala teuhid nuk është përmendur as në Kur’an, as në hadithet e resulit s.a.u.s, megjithatë kur resuli s.a.u.s. dërgoi Muadh ibn Xhebel në Jemen, në vitin 9h, ai i tha atij: “Ti do të shkosh te kristianët dhe çifutët (ehli kitabët), gjëja e parë që ti do t’i thërresësh ata është pohimi i njësimit të Allahut (Juuehidullahe).” Trasmetuar nga Ibn Abas dhe mbledhur nga Buhari (shiko S.Buhari v.9 f.348-9 n.469) dhe nga Muslimi (shiko S.Muslim eng-trans v.1 f.14-5 n.27). Në këtë hadith koha e tashmë e foljes nga e cila emri teuhid ka rrjedhur, është përdorur nga resuli s.a.u.s.  
 [2] Ibn Haxhar, Tehdhiib et-Tehdhiib v.10 f.225.
 [3] Abdul Kahiir ibn Taahir el-Bagdati , El-Ferk bein el-Firak f.19-20.
 [4] Muhamed ibn Abdulkerim Sherestani , El-Milan uel-Nihal v.1 f.46
 [5] Ahmed ibn Habel, Er-Radd’alaa el-Xhehmijeh f.41-43

----------


## Arrnubi

Teuhidi Rububije (Njësimi i qënies së Allahut)



Kjo kategori është bazuar në konceptin bazë se vetëm Allahu krijoi të gjitha gjërat kur nuk kishte asgjë; Ai (Allahu) mban krijimin pa ndonjë nevojë nga ai (krijimi) ose për  të (krijimin); Ai është i vetmi Zot i universit dhe i banorëve të universit. Ai është pa  rival në sovranitetin e Tij. Në arabisht fjala që përdoret për të treguar që Allahu është Krijuesi, Zotëruesi, Mbajtësi, Furnizuesi etj. është Rububije e cila ka rrjedhur nga rrënja Rab (Zot). Sipas kësaj kategorie Zoti është i vetmi në ekzistencë që ka fuqi reale, është Ai i cili i dha krijesave fuqinë për të lëvizur dhe ndryshuar. Asgjë nuk ndodh në krijim veç asaj që Ai e lejon të ndodhë. Resuli s.a.u.s. shpesh përsëriste shprehjen La haule ue la kuuete il-la bil-lah (Ska ndryshim dhe fuqi pa ndihmën e Allahut). 

Bazat për teuhidin Rububije mund ti gjejmë në shumë ajete Kurani, p.sh. Allahu thotë :



] الله خالق كل شىء و هو على كل شىء وكيل [



Allahu është krijuesi i çdo gjëje dhe Ai është mbikqyrës ndaj çdo gjëje  (39:62)



] و الله خلقكم و ما تعملون [



E Allahu ju krijoi juve dhe atë që e punoni  (37:96)



]  و ما رميت إذ رميت و لكن الله رمى  [



 dhe ti nuk i gjuajte (në të vërtetë ) kur i gjuajte ata, por Allahu ( të ndihmoi ) i gjuajti [6]



] ما اصاب من مصيبة إلا بإذن الله  [



Çfarëdo e keqe që ndodh (godet), nuk mund të ndodhë ndryshe, vetëm sipas caktimit të Allahut  (64:11)



Resuli s.a.u.s ka thënë: Dije,  se edhe n.q.s. i gjithë njerëzimi mblidhet së bashku për të bërë diçka që të të ndihmojë, ata do të mund të bëjnë për ty vetëm atë që Allahu e kishte shkruar për ty. Gjithashtu, edhe n.q.s i gjithë njerëzimi mblidhet së bashku për të të dëmtuar, ata do jenë në gjendje të bëjnë vetëm atë që Allahu e kishte shkruar që të ndodhte ty. [7] 

Pra, ato që njerëzit i kuptojnë si mbarësi apo fatkeqësi janë thjesht gjëra të paracaktuara nga Allahu si pjesë e sprovave të kësaj jetë. Në Kuran thuhet:



] يأيها الذين ءامنوا إن من أزواجكم و أولادكم عدوا لكم فاحذروهم  [



O ju që besuat, vërtetë disa nga bashkëshortet tuaja dhe nga fëmijët tuaj janë armiq tuaj, andaj kini kujdes ndaj tyre  (64:14)



Kjo sepse, brenda gjërave të mira të kësaj jetë ka sprova të ndryshme për besimin e dikujt në Zot,  ashtu siç ka edhe sprova në ngjarjet e tmerrshme që kalon dikush.



] و لنبلونكم بشىء من الخوف و الجوع و نقص من الأموال و الأنفس و الثمرات و بشر الصابرين [



Ne do tiu sprovojmë me ndonjë frikë, me uri, me ndonjë humbje nga pasuria e nga jeta e edhe nga frytet, po ti, jepu përgëzim  durimtarëve (2:155)



Në disa raste gjërat e mira apo të këqija për njeriun, janë të dukshme, por në disa  raste të tjera ato janë të padukshme (njeriu nuk i kupton), si në rastin kur gjërat e mira (në dukje) vijnë duke përdorur mjete të këqija apo kur gjërat e këqija (në dukje) vijnë duke përdorur mjete (metoda) të mira. Paaftësia e njeriut për të kuptuar të gjitha të mirat apo të këqijat vjen ngaqë dija e njeriut  është e kufizuar. Allahu në Kuran thotë:



] و عسى أن تكرهوا شيئا و هو خير لكم و عسى أن تحبوا شيئا و هو شر لكم و الله يعلم و أنتم لا تعلمون [



   Por mund që ju ta urreni një send, e ai është shumë i dobishëm për ju, dhe mund që ju ta doni një send e ai është dëm për ju. Allahu, e di e ju nuk dini. (2:216)  



Ndonjëherë, diçka në dukje e keqe, që ndodh në jetën e njerëzve, shndërrohet në të mirë dhe anasjelltas ndonjë e mirë në dukje, shndërrohet në të keqe (në diçka të dëmshme). Kjo tregon se sfera e influencës së njeriut në drejtimin që marrin ngjarjet e jetës së tij, është e kufizuar brenda zgjedhjes së varianteve që i paraqiten atij për një ngjarje të caktuar. Ndërsa përsa i përket rezultatit të zgjedhjes ajo nuk varet nga ai. Me fjalë të tjera njeriu vetëm mundohet apo përpiqet për diçka dhe është Allahu, Ai që jep rezultatin. Fati i mirë (mbarësia) dhe fati i keq (fatkeqësia) janë të dyja nga Allahu dhe nuk mund të shkaktohen nga hajmalitë e mbarësisë si p.sh. karficat me katër gjethe, këmbët e lepujve, brirët e dashit, numrat e fatit, shenjat zodiakale etj. apo nga shenjat e fatit të keq si e premtja, numri 13, pasqyrat e thyera, macet e zeza etj. Në fakt, besimi në hajmali dhe në shenjat e fatit të mirë apo të keq, paraqet njërën prej formave të gjynafit të rëndë të shirkut në këtë kategori të teuhidit. 

Utba, njëri prej shokëve të resulit s.a.u.s , transmeton se njëherë një grup burrash iu afruan resulit s.a.u.s për ti dhënë besën e tyre, dhe ai (resuli s.a.u.s) ia pranoi betimet nëntë vetëve prej tyre, por refuzoi të pranonte betimin e njërit. Kur ata e pyetën pse ia refuzoi betimin shokut të tyre, ai u përgjigj: Me të vërtetë ai ka vënë hajmali. Burri që kishte vënë hajmali vuri dorën në rrobën e tij, shqiti hajmalinë, e theu, pastaj bëri betimin. Resuli s.a.u.s. atëherë tha: Kushdo që vë hajmali ka bërë shirk. (i mbledhur nga Ahmedi)

Përsa i përket përdorjes së nuskave me Kuran, të cilat njerëzit i vënë në trup ose i mbajnë në qese për të larguar të keqen apo për të afruar të mirën, kjo metodë (praktikë) është e ngjashme me metodat e paganëve. As resuli s.a.u.s., as shokët e tij nuk e kanë përdorur Kuranin në këtë mënyrë. Resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë: Kushdo që shpik në Islam diçka që nuk i përket atij (Islamit) do ti refuzohet. [8]Është e vërtetë se suret e Kuranit, en-Nas dhe el-Felek, u shpallën në mënyrë të veçantë për tu mbrojtur nga magjitë (syri i keq, cytjet e shejtanit etj. sh.p.), por resuli s.a.u.s. tregoi metodën se si duhen përdorur ato. Në një rast kur atij iu bë magji, ai i tha Ali ibn Ebi Talibit të këndonte dy suret ajet për ajet dhe kur ai u sëmur ai i këndoi vetë ato.[9]  Resuli s.a.u.s. as nuk i shkruajti ato e ti varte në qafë apo ti lidhte në krah, e as nuk i tha të tjerëve të vepronin kështu.




 [6] Kjo i referohet një mrekullie të resulit s.a.u.s. i cili mori një grusht dhè e ia hodhi armiqve (në fillim të luftës së Bedrit). Allahu bëri që dheu të arrinte fytyrat e tyre (armiqve) megjithëse ata ishin shumë larg.
 [7] Transmetuar nga Ibn Abasi dhe mbledhur nga et-Tirmidhiu. Shiko 40 Hadidhet En-Nevevi  (ang-trans f.68 n.19)
 [8] Transmetuar nga Aishja dhe mbledhur nga Buhari (shiko S.Buhari v.3 f.535 n.861), Muslimi (shiko S.Muslim eng-trans v.3 f.931 n.4266) dhe Ebu Dauud (shko Sunnan Ebu Dauud eng-trans v.3 f.1294).
 [9] Transmeton Aishja dhe mbledhur nga Buhari (shiko S.Buhari v.6 f.495 n.535) dhe nga Muslimi (shiko S.Muslim eng-trans v.3 f.1195 n.5439 dhe 5440).

----------


## Arrnubi

Teuhidi el-Esmaa ues-Sifaat (njësimi i emrave dhe cilësive të Allahut) 



Kjo kategori teuhidi ndahet në pesë aspekte kryesore:

  1- Aspekti i parë i teuhidit el-Esmaa ues-Sifaat është: Përshkrimi i Allahut me emrat dhe cilësitë e Tij ashtu siç Allahu dhe resuli s.a.u.s. e ka përshkruar Atë pa i shpjeguar emrat dhe cilësitë e Allahut dhe pa i dhënë atyre kuptime të tjera veç kuptimit të tyre të qartë (të dukshëm). P.sh. Allahu në Kur’an thotë se Ai zemërohet me idhujtarët dhe hipokritët: 



“E në anën tjetër, për t’i ndëshkuar hipokritët dhe hipokritet, idhujtarët dhe idhujtaret, mendimi i të cilëve ndaj Allahut ishte i keq. Atyre u raftë e keqja! Allahu është zemëruar me t’a, i mallkoi dhe xhehennemin e përgatiti për ta, që është vendbanim i keq.” (48:6)



Zemerimi është një nga cilësitë e Allahut. Është krejtësisht e gabuar të thuash se zemërimi i Tij duhet të nënkuptojë ndëshkimin e Tij, mbasi tek njeriu zemërimi është një shenjë e dobësisë dhe si e tillë nuk i përshtatet Allahut. Ajo që Allahu ka shpallur duhet pranuar duke theksuar se zemërimi i Tij nuk është si zemërimi i njerëzve, bazuar në atë që Allahu ka shpallur në Kur’an :



] … ليس كمثله شىء … [



“… Asgjë nuk është si Ai …” (42:11)



Proçesi i quajtur interpretimi “racional” kur merret në konkluzionet e tij llogjike të çon në mohimin e ekzistencës së Allahut. Allahu e ka përshkruar veten e Tij se jeton, edhe njeriu jeton, prandaj sipas argumenteve “racionaliste” Allahu as nuk jeton as nuk egziston. Fakti është se ngjashmëria midis cilësive të Allahut dhe atyre të njerëzve është vetëm në emër dhe jo në gradë. Kur cilësitë përdoren për Allahun      ato duhen marrë në sensin absolut, larg prej të metave njerëzore.

  2- Aspekti i dytë ka të bëjë me atë që ne duhet t’i drejtohemi Allahut ashtu si Ai i është drejtuar vetes së Tij, pa i dhënë Atij ndonjë emër të ri apo cilësi të re. P.sh. Allahut nuk duhet t’i jepet emri el-Gaadhib (i Zemëruari), megjithëse Ai ka thënë se zemërohet , ky emër nuk duhet t’i jepet sepse as Allahu e as resuli s.a.u.s. nuk e kanë përdorur. Kjo mund të duket si një gjë shumë e vogël, por duhet patur parasysh për të parandaluar përshkrimin jo të vërtetë (falls) për Allahun. Njeriu është i kufizuar (në dije, aftësi etj.) dhe si i tillë nuk është në gjendje të përcaktojë Zotin pa të meta të krijimit. 

  3- Ne nuk duhet t’i japim Allahut cilësitë e krijesave të Tij (kjo përbën aspektin e tretë të teuhidit el-Esmaa ues-Sifaat). P.sh. në dhiatën e re dhe të vjetër thuhet se Zoti krijoi universin për gjashtë ditë dhe në të shtatën u çlodh.[10]  Për këtë arsye çifutët dhe kristianët marrin ose të shtunën ose të dielën si ditë pushimi, në të cilat punën ata e shikojnë si mëkat. Një thënie e tillë i jep Zotit cilësitë e krijesave të Tij. Është njeriu që lodhet pas punës së rëndë dhe ka  nevojë për çlodhje.[11] Kudo në dhiatën e vjetër dhe të re përmendet se Zoti pendohet për mendimet e Tij të këqija në të njëjtën mënyrë si njerëzit kur kuptojnë gabimet e  tyre.[12] Në mënyrë të ngjashme thënia se Zoti është një shpirt rrënon plotësisht këtë aspekt teuhidi. Allahu nuk e ka përmendur veten e Tij si një shpirt në asnjë vend në Kur’an e as resuli s.a.u.s  nuk e  ka shprehur një gjë të tillë. Në fakt Allahu e përmend shpirtin si pjesë e krijimit të Tij. Parimi bazë që duhet ndjekur kur punojmë me cilësitë e Allahut është ajeti i Kur’anit :



] … ليس كمثله شىء و هو السميع البصير [ 



“…Asgjë nuk është si Ai, Ai është dëgjuesi, shikuesi.” (42:11) 



Cilësitë e dëgjimit dhe shikimit janë cilësi që i  kanë edhe njerëzit, por kur këto i atribuohen Allahut ato janë të  pa krahasueshme në perfeksionin e tyre. Kur këto cilësi i referohen njeriut ato kanë nevojë për aparatet e dëgjimit dhe shikimit të cilat nuk mund t’i atribuohen Allahut. Njeriu di për Krijuesin e tij aq sa Ai i ka shpallur atij nëpërmjet të dërguarve të Tij. Prandaj njeriu është i detyruar të qëndrojë brenda këtyre kufinjve. Kur njerëzit i lënë dorë të lirë intelektit, fantazisë së tyre në përshkrimin e Allahut ata patjetër do bien në gabimet e dhënies së cilësive të krijesave Allahut. Nga dëshira për përshkrime vizive kristianët kanë pikturuar, gdhendur dhe modeluar një numër të pafund pikturash, modelesh e statujash në formën e njeriut dhe i kanë quajtur ato imazhe të Zotit. Këto gjëra kanë përgatitur terrenin për pranimin e Jezusit si zot te njerëzit e thjeshtë. Në fillim ata pranuan që Krijuesi është si qenie njerëzore dhe pas kësaj pranimi i Jezusit si zot nuk paraqiti asnjë lloj problemi. 

 4- Aspekti i katërt i teuhidit el-Esmaa ues-Sifaat ka të bëjë me ndalimin e dhënies së cilësive të Allahut , njeriut. P.sh. në dhiatën e re, Pali merr figurën e Mekiseldekut, mbretit të Salemit, nga dhiata e vjetër e i jep atij dhe Jezusit cilësinë hyjnore të mospasjes fillim dhe fund.

“Sepse ky Mekiseldeku, mbreti i Salemit dhe prift i shumë të lartit Përëndi, i doli përpara Abrahamit, kur po kthehej nga disfata e mbretërve dhe e bekoi; dhe Abrahami i dha atij edhe të dhjetën e të gjithave. Emri i tij do të thotë së pari “mbret i drejtësisë” dhe pastaj “mbret i Salemit”, d.m.th. “mbret i paqes”. Ai është pa nënë, pa gjenealogji, pa pasur as fillim ditësh as fund jetë, por i përngjashëm me birin e Përëndisë., ai mbetet prift në amshim.” (letër hebrenjve 7:1-3) (Bibla ‘diodati i ri’ përkthimi 1991-94 [abs])

“Kështu dhe Krishti nuk e përvetësoi ai vetë lavdinë që të bëhet kryeprift, por ia dha Ai që i tha: “Ti je im bir, sot ti më linde”, dhe ashtu si thuhet gjetiu: “Ti je prift përjetë sipas rendit të Mekiseldekut.” (letër hebrenjve  5:5-6 bibla  ‘diodati i ri’ përkthimi 1991-94 [abs])

Shumica e sekteve shi’ite (me përjashtim të Zeidijve të Jemenit) i kanë dhënë imamëve të tyre cilësitë hyjnore të pagabueshmërisë absolute[13], dijës së të shkuarës, të ardhmes dhe të padukshmes, aftësinë  për të ndryshuar  Kaderin[14] dhe kontrollin mbi çdo pjesë të krijimit.[15] Duke bërë këtë ata  kanë vënë rivalë që ndajnë cilësitë e Allahut dhe që në fakt bëhen zota të tjerë përveç Allahut.

 5- Njësimi i emrave të Allahut gjithashtu nënkupton se emrat  e Allahut në formën e tyre të shquar nuk mund t’i jepen krijesave të Tij veçse duke vendosur përpara fjalën abd (rob). Disa emra të Allahut në formën e tyre të pa shquar si p.sh. rauf (i dhembshëm) dhe rahim (i mëshirshëm) janë të lejuar për njerëzit sepse Allahu i ka përdorur këto për të përshkruar cilësitë e resulit s.a.u.s.



] لقد جاءكم رسول من أنفسكم عزيز عليه ما عنتم حريص عليكم بالمؤمنين رءوف رحيم [



“Juve ju erdhi një i dërguari nga lloji juaj, atij i rëndojnë vuajtjet tuaja, sepse është lakmues i rrugës së drejtë për ju, është i dhembshëm dhe i mëshirshëm për besimtarët. “ (9:128)



Por Er-Rauf (i Dhëmshuri) dhe Er-Rahim (i Mëshirëshmi) mund të përdoren për njerëzit vetëm n.q.s. paraprihen nga pjesa abd, p.sh. Abdur-Rahim apo Abdur-Rauf sepse këto emra në formën e tyre të shquar paraqesin një nivel të tillë përsosmërie që i përket vetëm Allahut. Gjithashtu emrat si p.sh. Abduresul (robi i resulit), Abdunebij (robi i nebiut), Abdulhusejn (robi i Husejnit) me të cilët njerëzit e emërtojnë veten e tyre si rob të dikujt tjetër veç Allahut janë të ndaluara. Bazuar në këtë gjë resuli s.a.u.s. i ndaloi muslimanët që t’i quanin apo t’i thërrisnin ata që ata kishin nën pronësi Abdij (robi im ) apo Ametij (robëresha ime).




[10] “Ndërkaq ditën e shtatë Përëndia mbaroi veprën që kishte kryer dhe ditën e shtatë u çlodh nga gjithë veprat që kishte kryer.” (Zanafilla 2:2)
 [11] Në kontrast me këtë Allahu në Kur’an thotë: 
] … لا تأخذه سنة و لا نوم … [ 
“… Atë nuk e kap as lodhje (kotje) as gjumë …” (2:255)
 [12] “Kështu Zoti ndryshoi mendimin lidhur me të keqen që kishte thënë se do ti bënte popullit të Tij” (Eksodi 32:14) 
 [13] Muhamed Rida el-Muzafer thotë në librin e tij “Faith of shiia Islam”—“Ne besojmë se, ashtu si profeti, një imam duhet të jetë i pagabueshëm , d.m.th. nuk bën gabime të dukshme apo të padukshme (brenda vetes së tij , apo gabime në shpirt), të vetëdijshme apo të pavetëdijshme, që nga lindja deri në vdekje, sepse imamët janë ruajtësit e Islamit dhe ai është nën mbrojtjen e tyre.” (f.32) shiko gjithashtu  librin “Islami” nga Sejid Said Ahtar Rizvi f.35 
 [14] El-Muzafer më poshtë thotë: “Ne pohojmë se fuqia e imamëve në drejtim (të pranimit) të inspirimit ka arritur me anën e këtij hyjnizimi – fuqi e thënë menjëherë, pa pasur nevojë për arsyetimet metodologjike apo për  udhëheqje nga ndonjë mësues.”
 [15] El-Komeni thotë: “Natyrisht imami ka një vend të nderuar, një rang të lartësuar, … , sovranitet dhe zotërim mbi të gjitha pjesët e krijimit.” (Aajetullah Musaui el-Komeni, el-Hukumeh el-Islamije f.52).

----------


## Arrnubi

Teuhidi el-Ibade (njësimi i Allahut në adhurim)



Megjithë fushën e gjerë të dy kategorive të para të teuhidit besimi i fortë vetëm në to nuk përmbush kërkesat Islame të teuhidit. Që këto kërkesa të plotësohen duhet që teuhidi Rububije dhe Esmaa ues-Sifaat të shoqërohen me plotësuesin e tyre, teuhidin el-Ibade. Kjo gjë argumentohet nga fakti se idhujtarët e kohës së resulit s.a.u.s. pohonin shumë aspekte të dy formave të para të teuhidit. Në Kur’an Allahu e urdhëron resulin s.a.u.s t’i thotë idhujtarëve:



] قل من يرزقكم من السماء و الأرض أمن يملك السمع و الأبصار و من يخرج الحى من الميت و يخرج الميت من الحى و من يدبر الأمر فسيقولون الله … [ 



“Thuaj:”Kush ju furnizon me ushqim nga qielli e toka, kush e ka në dorë të dëgjuarit e të parit (tuaj), kush e nxjerr të gjallin nga i vdekuri dhe e nxjer të vdekurin nga i gjalli, kush rregullon çdo çështje?“ Ata thonë:”Allahu … “ (10:31)



“Po nëse ti i pyet: “Kush i krijoi ata, me siguri do të thonë: “Allahu.” E si pra i kthejnë shpinën.” (43:87)



“Dhe nëse ti i pyet ata: “Kush e lëshon shiun nga qielli dhe me të e ngjall tokën pas vdekjes së saj?” Ata thonë: “Allahu.” …” (29:63)



Të gjithë idhujtarët Mekas e dinin se Allahu ishte Krijuesi i tyre, Mbajtësi i tyre, Zoti i tyre megjithatë kjo dije që ata kishin nuk i bëri ata musliman. Në fakt Allahu thotë:



] و ما يؤمن أكثرهم بالله إلا و هم مشركون [ 



“Shumica nuk e beson ndryshe Allahun vetëm se duke i shoqëruar (zota të tjerë).” (12:106)



Komentimi i Muxhahidit[16] për këtë ajet është si mëposhtë: Besimi i tyre në Allah tregohet nga pohimet e tyre, ‘Allahu na krijoi, Ai na furnizon siguron dhe merr jetën tonë’, megjithatë kjo nuk i ndaloi ata të adhuronin zota të tjerë bashkë me Allahun.[17] Nga ajetet e përmendura më parë është e qartë  se kufarët (jobesimtarët) e njihnin sovranitetin, dominimin dhe fuqinë e Allahut. Në fakt ata i përmbushnin disa lloje adhurimesh në drejtim të Allahut si p.sh. haxhi, bamirësia, kurbanët, betimet, bile në kohë fatkeqësish ose ngjarjesh të jashtëzakonshme ata i luteshin Allahut. Bile ata deklaronin se po ndiqnin fenë e Ibrahimit. Për këtë shkak Allahu shpalli ajetin:



] ما كان إبرهيم يهوديا و لا نصرانيا و لكن كان حنيفا مسلما و ما كان من المشركين [ 



“Ibrahimi nuk ka qenë as jehudi (çifut) as i krishterë, por ai ishte larg besimeve të kota, ishte musliman dhe nuk ishte prej idhujtarëve” (3:67)



Kishte disa nga paganët mekas që besonin në ringjallje dhe gjykim bile dhe në kader. Prova të bollshme për besimin e tyre mund të gjejmë në poezitë para Islame. P.sh. poeti Zuhejr ka thënë: “Shtyhet (shpërblimi i veprave)dhe vendoset në një libër ku edhe ruhet për ditën e gjykimit ose nxitohet drejt shpagimit.” Antarah citohet se ka thënë: “O Abil, ku do të shkosh (për të shpëtuar) nga vdekja, n.q.s Zoti im në qiell[18] e ka caktuar atë.”[19] Megjithëse mekasit pohonin një pjesë të teuhidit Allahu i klasifikon ata si kufarë dhe mushrikë (pagan) thjesht sepse ata adhuronin zota të tjerë bashkë me adhurimin e tyre ndaj Allahut. Pra, teuhidi el-Ibade (njësimi i Allahut në adhurim) është shumë i rëndësishëm. Të gjitha format e adhurimit duhet t’i drejtohen vetëm Allahut sepse vetëm Ai e meriton adhurimin dhe është vetëm Ai që mund t’a ndihmojë njeriun, si rezultat i adhurimit të Tij (Allahut) nga ana e njeriut.- Nuk ka nevojë për ndonjë formë ndërmjetësimi apo ndërmjetës midis njeriut dhe Allahut. Allahu e ka theksuar rëndësinë e adhurimit direkt (të drejpërdrejtë) vetëm të Tij duke na e bërë të qartë se ky ishte qëllimi kryesor i krijimit të njeriut dhe esenca e mesazhit të sjellë nga gjithë të dërguarit. Allahu thotë:



] و ما خلقت الجن و الإنس إلا ليعبدون [ 



“Unë nuk i krijova xhinët dhe njerëzit për tjetër veç që të më adhurojnë.” (51:56)



] و لقد بعثنا فى كل أمة رسولا أن اعبدوا الله و اجتنبوا الطاغوت … [ 



“Ne dërguam në çdo popull të dërguar që t’u thonë: “Adhuroni vetëm Allahun e largojuni djajve (adhurimit të tyre).” ….” (16:36) 



Kuptimi plotësisht i qëllimit të krijimit është përtej aftësive të lindura të njeriut. Njeriu është një qenie e krijuar e kufizuar dhe si e tillë nuk mund të shpresojë të kuptojë veprimet e Allahut që është i pa të meta. (Kështu që) Allahu bëri një pjesë të natyrës së njeriut t’a adhuronte Atë, dhe Ai dërgoi të dërguarit dhe librat e shpalljeve hyjnore për të qartësuar aspektet e krijimit që ishin brenda aftësive mendore të njeriut për t’u kapur (kuptuar). Ashtu siç u përmend pak më parë ky qëllim është: adhurimi vetëm i Allahut (teuhidi el-Ibade) ky ishte gjithashtu dhe mesazhi kryesor i të dërguarve. Si rrjedhim gjynafi më i rëndë është shirku, adhurimi i të tjerëve në vend të Allahut ose bashkë me Të. Në suren el-Fatiha ajeti 4 thotë: “Vetëm Ty të adhurojmë dhe vetëm te Ty kërkojmë ndihmë.” Kjo është një thënie e qartë që tregon se të gjitha format e adhurimit duhet t’i drejtohen vetëm Atij që mund t’i përgjigjet, Allahut. Resuli s.a.u.s ka thënë: “Nëse kërkon (diçka) në lutje kërkoje vetëm prej Allahut, dhe nëse kërkon ndihmë kërkoje atë vetëm prej Allahut.” [20] Allahu e ka theksuar në shumë ajete se Ai është pranë njeriut dhe nuk ka nevojë për ndërmjetësues.



] و إذا سألك عبادى عنى فإنى قريب أجيب دعوة الداع إذا دعان فليستجيبوا لى و ليؤمنوا بى لعلهم يرشدون [ 



“E kur robët e Mi të pyesin ty për Mua , Unë jam afër, i përgjigjem lutjes kur lutësi më lutet, pra për të qenë ata drejtë të udhëzuar, le të më përgjigjen ata Mua dhe le të më besojnë Mua.” (2:186) 



] و لقد خلقنا الإنسن و نعلم ما توسوس به نفسه و نحن أقرب إليه من حبل الوريد [ 



“Ne e kemi krijuar njeriun dhe e dimë se ç’pëshpërit ai në vetvete dhe Ne jemi më afër tij se damari (që i rreh) i qafës së tij.” (50:16)



Konfirmimi i teuhidit el-Ibade kërkon domosdoshmërisht mohimin e të gjitha formave të ndërmjetësimit ose shoqërimit të partnerëve me Allahun. N.q.s. dikush i lutet të vdekurve duke kërkuar ndikimin e tyre në jetën e kësaj botë ose në shpirtrat e atyre që nuk janë në këtë botë, ata i kanë shoqëruar partner Allahut sepse e kanë ndarë adhurimin midis Allahut dhe krijesave të Tij. Resuli a.s ka thënë mjaft qartë: “Lutja (duaja) është adhurim.” [21] Në Kur’an Allahu i lartësuar ka thënë:



]… أ فتعبدون من دون الله ما لا ينفعكم شيئا و لا يضركم [



“… A po adhuroni pra në vend të Allahut asish që nuk u sjellin kurfarë dobie as dëm?” (21:66)



] إن الذين تدعون من دون الله عباد أمثالكم … [ 



“S’ka dyshim se ata që po i adhuroni ju, veç Allahut, janë të krijuar ashtu si ju …” (7:194)



N.q.s. dikush i lutet resulit s.a.u.s., të ështëëquajturve shenjtorë, xhinëve apo melekëve duke i kërkuar atyre ndihmë ose duke iu lutur atyre që t’i kërkojnë Allahut ndihmë për të, ai person ka bërë shirk. Koncepti i “Gauth -i-Azam” (el-Gauth el-A'dhëm) një titull i vënë nga injorantët Abdulkadir el-Xhilanit[22] është gjithashtu një shprehje e shirkut në këtë kategori teuhidi. Titulli nga ana letrare do të thotë ‘shpëtimtari më i madh; më i afti për të shpëtuar dikë nga rreziku’ një përshkrim i tillë i përket vetëm Allahut. Kur ndodh ndonjë fatkeqësi disa njerëz e thërrasin Abdulkadirin me këtë titull duke kërkuar ndihmën dhe mbrojtjen e tij megjithëse Allahu ka thënë në Kur’an:



] و إن يمسسك الله بضر فلا كاشف له إلا هو … [ 



“Nëse Allahu të godet me ndonjë të keqe, s’ka kush që t’a largojë atë veç Tij, …” (6:17)



Kur mekasit u pyetën për adhurimin që ata i drejtonin idhujve, ata u përgjigjën:



] … ما نعبدهم إلا ليقربونا إلى الله زلفى … [ 



“…Ne nuk i adhurojmë ata për tjetër, vetëm që të na afrojnë sa më afër Allahut …” (39:3)



Idhujt përdoreshin vetëm si ndërmjetësues, për këtë Allahu i quajti ata (mekasit) idhujtarë. Ata njerëz midis muslimanëve që këmbëngulin në lutjen e të tjerëve veç Allahut apo bashkë me Të do bënin mirë të reflektonin mbi këtë fakt. Kristianët e influencuar nga mësimet e Saulit nga Tarsusi (më vonë u quajt Pal) e bënë Zot të dërguarin Isa (Jezusin) dhe filluan t’i drejtonin lutjet e tyre atij dhe nënës së tij. Katolikët kanë shenjtorë për çdo rast, në drejtim të të cilëve ata drejtojnë lutjet e tyre duke besuar se këta shenjtorë mund të influencojnë  direkt në punët e kësaj botë. Gjithashtu katolikët i përdorin priftërinjtë e tyre si ndërmjetësues midis tyre dhe Zotit sepse ata besojnë (ky besim është krejtësisht i gabuar) se priftërinjtë janë më afër Zotit përshkak të beqarisë dhe përkushtimit të tyre, kështu që Zoti i përgjigjet më shumë atyre. Shumica e sekteve Shi’ite i kanë kushtuar orë të caktuara, në ditë të caktuara të javës për t’iu lutur  Aliut, Fatimes[23] , Hasanit dhe Husenit kjo për shkak të besimit të tyre në ndërmjetësim.

Adhurimi në pikpamjen Islame përfshin më shumë se namazi, argjërimi, dhënia e zekatit, haxhi dhe kurbani. Ai përfshin emocionet si dashuria, besimi dhe frika të cilat kanë grada të caktuara në të cilat ato duhet t’i drejtohen vetëm Allahut. Allahu i ka përmendur këto emocione në Kur’an dhe ka tërhequr vëmendjen që të mos teprohet në to:



] و من الناس من يتخذ من دون الله أندادًا يحبونهم كحب الله و الذين  ءامنوا أشد حبا لله … [



“E nga njerëzit ka nga ata që në vend të Allahut besojnë idhujt, që i duan ata, sikur Allahun, po dashuria e atyre që besuan Allahun është shumë më e fortë ….” (2:165)



] ألا تقاتلون قوما نكثوا أيمانهم و هموا بإخراج الرسول و هم بدءوكم أول مرة أتخشونهم فالله أحق أن تخشوه إن كنتم مؤمنين[ 



“Përse të mos e luftoni një popull që thyen zotimet e veta dhe tentuan të dëbojnë të dërguarin? Në të vërtetë ata ua filluan të parët luftën. A u frikësoheni atyre? Më e drejtë është t’i frikësoheni Allahut, nëse jeni besimtarë.” (9:13)



] … و على الله فتو كلوا إن كنتم مؤمنين [ 



“… Dhe vetëm Allahut mbështetjuni nëse jeni besimtarë të sinqertë.” (5:23)



Meqënëse termi Ibadet do të thotë bindje e plotë dhe Allahu është Ligjëvënësi, futja e sistemeve ligjore jo të bazuara në Sheriat është një veprim mosbesimi në ligjin e Allahut dhe besimi në korrektësinë e këtyre sistemeve. Një besim i tillë përbën një formë adhurimi të të tjerëve veç Allahut (d.m.th. personi që e bën këtë ka bërë shirk). Allahu thotë në Kur’an:



“… E kush nuk gjykon me atë që e zbriti Allahu ata janë kafira (mohues).” (5:44)



Në një rast shoku i resulit s.a.u.s. Adij ibn Hatim, që ishte kthyer nga kristian në musliman, dëgjoi resulin s.a.u.s. që këndoi ajetin e Kur’anit, “Ata i konsideruan ahbarët (priftërinjtë jehudi) e tyre , ruhbanët (murgjit e krishterë) të tyre … për zota veç Allahut …” (9:31), atëherë ky tha: “Vërtetë ne nuk i adhuronim ata.” Resuli s.a.u.s  u kthye nga ai dhe tha: “A nuk i bënin ata të ndaluara (harram) ato që Allahu i kishte lejuar (hallall)[24], dhe ju të gjithë i bënit ato harram, dhe a nuk i bënin ata hallall ato që Allahu i kishte  bërë  harram[25] dhe ju të gjithë i bënit ato hallall?” Ai u përgjigj: “Natyrisht ne i bënim.” Atëherë resuli s.a.u.s. tha: “Pikërish kjo është adhurimi i tyre.” (mbledhur nga et-Tirmidhi) 

Kështu që një pjesë e rëndësishme e teuhidit el-Ibade përfshin futjen e sheriatit, veçanërisht në vendet ku muslimanët përbëjnë shumicën e popullsisë. Sheriati duhet të rishfaqet në shumë vende të ashtuquajtura muslimane ku qeveritë qeverisin sipas interesave të kapitalistëve të mëdhenj ose sipas kushtetutave komuniste dhe ligji Islam ose është zhdukur plotësisht ose është lënë në zona më pak rëndësi. Në vendet muslimane ku ligji Islam është vetëm në libra dhe në fuqi janë ligje të tjera duhet vendosur sheriati ashtu siç i përket atij, në të gjitha fushat e jetës. Pranimi i ligjeve jo Islame në vend të sheriatit në vendet muslimane është shirk dhe një vepër kufri. Ata që kanë mundësi për t’a ndryshuar duhet t’a bëjnë atë, ndërsa ata që nuk kanë mundësi për këtë duhet të propogandojnë kundër ligjeve të kufrit dhe të thërrasin për vendosjen e sheriatit. N.q.s. dhe kjo bëhet e pamundur qeveria jo Islame duhet urryerr dhe përbuzur sinqerisht për hirë të kënaqësisë së Allahut dhe mbrojtjes së teuhidit.






 [16] Muxhahid ibn Xhubejr el-Meki (642-722) ishte nxënësi më i shquar i Ibn Abasit. Tefsiri i tij u plotësua nga Abdur-Rahman et-Tahir dhe u botua në dy volume me titull tefsiri Muxhahid.
 [17] Mbledhur nga Ibn Xherir et-Tabari.
 [18] Në fakt Allahu është mbi Arsh, mbi krijimin e Tij (shënim i përkthyesit).
 [19] Përmendur në Tejsiri El-azizi El-hamid e Sulejman ibn Abdullah Abdul-Uehabit f.34
 [20] Trasmetuar nga Ibn Abasi dhe mbledhur nga et-Tirmidhi.
 [21] Sunnan Ebu Dauud v.1 f.387 n.1474.
 [22] Abdulkadiri (1077-1166) ishte drejtor i një shkolle Hambeli dhe Ribati (teqe) në Bagdat. Leksionet e tij (të mbledhura në el-Fath er-Rabbane) ishin në përputhje të plotë me interpretimin mistik të Kur’anit. Ibn Arabiu (lindur në 1165) e ka quajtur atë kutb (poli i botës) të kohës së tij dhe ka thënë se ai kishte një rang që e vinte atë mbi të gjitha qeniet veç Zotit. Ali ibn Jusuf esh-Shetanaufi (vdiq në 1134) shkruajti një libër me titull el-Esraar (1304) në të cilin ai i atribonte shumë mrekulli Abdulkadirit. Sekti Sufi Kadiri është quajtur sipas emrit të tij dhe ndjek (deri diku) rregullat dhe ushtrimet shpirtërore të tij. (Enciklopedia e shkurtuar e Islamit f.5-7 dhe 202-205).  
 [23] Fatimja ishte vajza më e vogël e resulit s.a.u.s e cila u martua me kushuririn e resulit s.a.u.s. Ali ibn Ebi Talib dhe Hasani dhe Huseni ishin bijtë e tyre.
 [24] Klerikët kristianë e bënë harram martesën me më shumë se një  grua dhe martesën me kushëririn e parë. Katolikët romakë i ndaluan priftërinjtë që të martoheshin dhe ndaluan gjithashtu edhe divorcin në përgjithësi.
 [25] Kisha kristiane e bëri hallall konsumimin e mishit të derrit , gjakut dhe alkoolit. Disa prej tyre e bënë të lejuar edhe vizatimin dhe bërjen e statujave që e përshkruanin Zotin si njeri.

----------


## Arrnubi

2-Kategoritë e shirkut



Studimi i teuhidit nuk konsiderohet  i plotë pa një analizë të kujdesshme të së kundërtës së tij, shirkut. Në këtë kapitull shirku do të trajtohet si pikë e veçantë, për vetë rëndësinë e madhe të tij që dëshmohet edhe nga ajeti i Kur’anit,



] إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به و يغفر ما دون ذالك لمن يشاء … [ 



“S’ka dyshim se Allahu nuk fal t’i përshkruhet Atij shok (idhujtarin), e përveç kësaj i fal kujt do …” (4:48)



Për shkak se shirku mohon qëllimin e krijimit të njeriut ai është gjynafi më i rëndë dhe është i pafalshëm (nëse njeriu vdes me këtë besim shën .red.). 

Shirk nga ana gjuhësore do të thotë partnerizim, ortakësi, shoqërim ndërsa nga ana fetare ai i referohet veprimit të shoqërimit të partnerëve Allahut në çdo lloj formë që paraqitet ky shoqërim. Në fillim do të shikojmë rastet kryesore në të cilat shirku mund të shfaqet në teuhidin Rububije, pastaj në teuhidin Esmaa us-Sifaat dhe në fund në teuhidin el-Ibade.



               Shirku në Rububije


Kjo kategori shirku ka të bëjë me besimin se të tjerë ndajnë Sundimin, Zotërimin e Allahut mbi krijim, si të barabartë me Të ose  afërsisht të barabartë, apo me besimin se nuk ka Zot. Shumica e sistemeve fetare bien në aspektin e parë të shirkut në Rububije, ndërsa përsa i përket filozofëve dhe filozofive të tyre ato bien kryesisht në aspektin e dytë (të shirkut).

      (a) Shirku i shoqërimit

Besimet që bien në këtë nënkategori shirku janë ato besime në të cilat njihet një Zot kryesor ose një Qënie Supreme megjithatë dominimi, sundimi i Tij ndahet me zota të tjerë më të vegjël (këto mund të jenë shpirtra, të vdekshëm, trupa qiellorë ose objekte tokësore). Sisteme të tilla besimi quhen zakonisht nga teologët dhe filozofët si as monoteiste (që besojnë në një Zot) as politeiste (që besojnë në shumë zota). Sipas Islamit të gjitha këto sisteme janë politeiste dhe shumë prej tyre paraqesin gradë të ndryshme të devijimit nga sistemet fetare hyjnore të shpallura, të cilat të gjitha ishin të bazuara në teuhid. 

Në hinduizëm Qenia Supreme, Brahma është kuptuar si qënie që jeton, e kudo ndodhur, e pandryshueshme dhe e përjetshme, … , në të cilën të gjitha gjërat kanë origjinën dhe fundin e tyre. Zoti Brahma është krijuesi i personifikuar i universit që formon një trinitet me zotin e ruajtjes Vishnu dhe zotin e shkatërimit Shiva.[26] Kështu që shirku në Rububije shprehet në hinduizëm nga dhënia e fuqive ruajtëse dhe shkatërruese të Zotit, zotave të tjerë.

Besimi kristian pohon se një Zot e paraqet veten e Tij në tre persona, atin, birin (Jezusin) dhe shpirtin e shenjtë. Këta tre persona prapë se prapë shikohen si një njësi që ndan një  substancë.[27] I dërguari Isa (Jezusi) është bërë zot nga kristianët dhe sipas tyre ulet në krahun e djathtë të Zotit dhe gjykon botën. Shpirti i shenjtë, që në shkrimet hebreje është mjeti me anën e të cilit Zoti ushtron fuqinë e Tij krijuese, në mendimin kristian bëhet pjesë e kryesisë së Zotit. Pali e bëri shpirtin e shenjtë veten e dytë të Krishtit, udhëheqjen dhe ndihmën e kristianëve, që e tregoi veten për herë të parë në ditën e Pentakostës.[28] Si rrjedhim shirku në Rububije ndodh në besimin kristian se Jezusi dhe shpirti i shenjtë janë partnerë të Zotit në të gjithë dominimin e Tij, gjithashtu shirku shfaqet në besimin e tyre se  vetëm Jezusi gjykon mbi botën dhe në besimin se kristianët ndihmohen dhe udhëhiqen nga shpirti i shenjtë.

Koncepti Zorastian për Zotin që ata e quajnë Ahura Mazda është se Ai është krijuesi i gjithçkaje të mirë dhe është i vetmi që meriton adhurimin absolut. Zjarri është një nga shtatë krijimet e Ahura Mazdës dhe konsiderohet si biri ose përfaqësuesi i tij. Por ata gjithashtu bëjnë shirk sepse besojnë se e keqja, dhuna dhe vdekja janë krijesa të një zoti tjetër të quajtur Angara Mainju që ata e paraqesin me simbolin errësirë.[29] Pra,  sovraniteti  i  Zotit mbi të gjithë krijimin ndahet me një shpirt të keq i ngritur në nivelin e një zoti kundërshtar përshkak të dëshirës së njerëzve për të mos i atribuar të këqija Zotit.

Në fenë Joruba, e ndjekur nga 10 milion njerëz (kryesisht në Nigeri), është një Zot suprem, Olorius (Zoti i qiellit) ose Olodumare. Megjithatë feja moderne Joruba karakterizohet nga adhurimi i Orishës , kështu që kjo fe shfaqet si politeizëm strikt. Si rrjedhim pasuesit e kësaj feje bëjnë shirk në Rububije nga dhënia e funksioneve të Zotit zotave më të vegjël dhe shpirtrave.

Zulut e Afrikës së Jugut  besojnë në një Zot, Unkulukulu, që do të thotë i lashti, i pari, më i nderuari. Titujt kryesor të tyre për Zotin janë; Nkosi Jafizulu (Zoti i qiellit) dhe Umvelinganki (që u shfaq i pari). Zoti i tyre paraqitet si mashkull i cili me tokën femër nxori në dritë botën njerëzore. Bubullima dhe vetëtima janë në fenë Zulu veprime të Zotit, kurse sëmundjet apo vështirësitë në jetë shkaktohen nga stërgjyshët ‘Idlozi’ ose ‘Abafansi’(ata nën tokë). Stërgjyshërit e tyre gjithashtu mbrojnë jetën , kërkojnë për ushqim, janë të kënaqur me rituale dhe sakrifica, ndëshkojnë neglizhimin dhe marrin pozicionin e falltorëve (in-junga).[30]  Shirku në Rububije në fenë Zulu shfaqet jo vetëm në konceptin e tyre të krijimit të botës njerëzore, por gjithashtu dhe në dhënien e të mirave ose të këqijave në jetën e njeriut punës së shpirtrave fisnor (stërgjyshëve).

Midis disa muslimanëve shirku në Rububije shfaqet në besimin e tyre se shpirtrat e njerëzve të shenjtë ose të drejtë mund të ndihmojnë në punët e kësaj botë bile dhe pas vdekjes së tyre. Ata besojnë se këto shpirtra mund të plotësojnë nevojën e dikujt për të larguar fatkeqësitë dhe të ndihmojnë këdo që i thërret (i lutet) ata. Prandaj adhuruesit e varreve i japin shpirtrave të njerëzve aftësinë hyjnore të shkaktimit të ngjarjeve në këtë jetë, në të vërtetë vetëm Allahu mund t’i shkaktojë ato. E përbashkëta midis shumë sufistëve është besimi në ‘Rixhalul-gajbi’ (njerëzit e botës së padukshme) drejtuesi i të cilëve pushton vendin e quajtur ‘kutb’(poli i botës) nga ku drejton punët e kësaj botë.[31]

      (b) Shirku nga mohimi 

 Në këtë nënkategori futen filozofi dhe ideologji të ndryshme të cilat mohojnë ekzistencën e Zotit direkt ose indirekt. Në disa raste pohohet mos ekzistenca e Zotit (p.sh. ateizmi), ndërsa në disa të tjera deklarohet ekzistenca e Zotit, por mënyra në të cilën Zoti kuptohet në të vërtetë mohon ekzistencën e Tij (p.sh. panteizmi).

Ka pak “sisteme” të vjetra fetare në të cilat Zoti nuk ekziston. Më kryesori i tyre është ai që i atribuohet Gotama Budës. Budizmi, një lëvizje reformiste në hinduizëm që kundërshtoi kastën e sistemit, lindi rreth shekullit të 6 p.e.s. në të njëjtën periudhë me Xhainizmin. Gjatë shekullit të 3 p.e.s. ajo u bë fe shtetërore. Më në fund ajo u asimilua nga Hinduizmi, ndërsa Buda vetë u bë njëri prej mëshirimeve të Zotit. Budizmi hinajana, më e hershmja dhe më striktja prej dy interpretimeve të budizmit, që u shfaq pas vdekjes së Budës shprehet qartë se nuk ka Zot; kështu që barra e shpëtimit i  përket  vetëm  individit.[32] Ky tipar i lashtë i budizmit mund të klasifikohet si një shembull i shirkut në Rububije ku egzistenca e Zotit mohohet në mënyrë të drejtëpërdrejtë. Njësoj, në mësimet e xhainizmit vendosur nga Vardhamana, nuk ka Zot, por shpirtra të lirë që arrijnë diçka prej këtij statusi duke qënë të pavdekshëm dhe duke ditur gjithçka; komuniteti fetar i tyre i trajton këta shpirtra sikur ata janë zota, duke ndërtuar tempuj për ta dhe duke adhuruar imazhet e tyre.[33]

Një tjetër shembull është ai i faraonit të kohës së të dërguarit Musa a.s. Allahu përmend në Kur’an se ai mohonte egzistencën e Zotit duke i thënë Musait dhe egjiptianëve se vetëm ai (faraoni) ishte i vetmi Zot i krijesave. Allahu e citon atë duke i thënë Musait “… Nëse ti beson Zot tjetër përveç meje do të gjendesh në mesin e të burgosurve.” (26:29), dhe popullit “…Unë jam zoti juaj më i lartë.” (79:24).

Në shekujt 19-20 disa filozofë evropianë pohuan mos ekzistencën e Zotit në atë që njihet si “Vdekja e filozofisë së Zotit”. Filozofi gjerman Filip Meinlendër (1841-1876), në shkrimin e tij kryesor, “Filozofia e shpëtimit” 1876, thotë se bota filloi me vdekjen e Zotit, mbasi Zoti është një parim i njësisë, i copëtuar në shumëllojshmërinë e kësaj botë dhe një princip i kënaqësisë i mohuar në ligjin e vuajtjes që dominon botën.[34] Në “Prussia Friedrich Nietzsche (1844-1900)” mbështetet idea e “vdekjes së Zotit” duke hedhur tezën se Zoti nuk është gjë tjetër veçse projektim i ndërgjegjes së njeriut dhe se njeriu ishte ura për te supernjeriu.[35] Zhan Pol Sartri, një filozof francez i shekullit të njëzetë, gjithashtu i bëri jehonë mendimit të “vdekjes së Zotit”. Ai deklaroi se Zoti nuk mund të ekzistojë sepse Ai është një kontradiktë në terma. Ideja e Zotit sipas tij është një sajesë të cilën njeriu e bëri të jetë ashtu siç është dhe vetë.[36]

Propozimi i Darvinit (vdiq në 1882) se njeriu ishte thjesht një majmun i glorifikuar u adoptua gjerësisht në teoritë e shkencëtarëve dhe filozofëve socialë të shekullit të 19, si diçka që provonte bazat “shkencore” për mos ekzistencën e Zotit. Në ditët tona mbajtësit e këtij besimi janë pasuesit e Karl Marksit, komunistët dhe shkencëtarët socialistë, që deklarojnë se origjina e çdo gjëje në egzistencë është çështje rastësie. Ata më vonë deklaruan se Zoti është imagjinatë e njeriut e krijuar nga klasat sunduese për të justifikuar ligjin e trashëguar të tyre dhe për të larguar vëmendjen e masave të shtypura nga realiteti ku ato jetojnë.

Një formë e këtij shirku midis muslimanëve është ai i sufistëve si Ibn Arabiu që thotë se vetëm Allahu ekziston (gjithçka është Allahu dhe Allahu është gjithçka). Ata mohojnë ekzistencën e ndarë të Allahut (si qenie sh.p.) dhe me anë të kësaj ata mohojnë vetë ekzistencën e Tij. Kjo ide gjithashtu u shpreh në shekullin e XVII nga gjermano-çifuti Baruch Spinoza (filozof) i cili deklaroi se Zoti është shuma e përgjithshme e të gjitha pjesëve të universit duke përfshirë dhe njeriun. 



                    Shirku në Esmaa ues-Sifaat 



Shirku në këtë kategori përfshin edhe praktikën e zakonshme pagane që i jep Allahut cilësitë e krijesave të Tij edhe veprimet që i japin gjërave të krijuara cilësitë dhe emrat e Allahut.

      (a) Shirku nga humanizimi 

Në këtë aspekt shirku në Esmaa ues-Sifaat ku Allahut i jepen format dhe cilësit e njerëzve dhe kafshëve. Meqenëse njeriu është superior ndaj kafshëve zakonisht idhujtarët përdorin formën e tij për të paraqitur Zotin. Kështu, “imazhi” i Krijuesit shpesh pikturohet, modulohet apo gdhendet në formën e njeriut duke pasur karakteristikat e adhuruesve (njerëzve). P.sh. hindusët dhe budistët adhurojnë idhuj të panumërt në formën e njerëzve aziatikë dhe i konsiderojnë ata manifestime të Zotit në krijesa. Besimi i sotëm modern kristian se i dërguari Jezus ishte mëshirim i Zotit, pra Krijuesi u bë krijesa e Tij, është një tjetër shembull tipik i këtij lloj shirku. Ka pasur shumë të ashtuquajtur piktorë të mëdhenj kristianë si Mikelanxhelo (vdiq në 1565) që e kanë pikturuar Zotin si një evropian i vjetër, i zhveshur me mjekër dhe flokë të bardhë, të gjatë e të derdhur në tavanin e një kishe në Vatikan (kisha në anglisht quhet Sistine Chapell). Këto piktura mbahen në majat e nderimit nga bota kristiane.



  (b)Shirku nga hyjnizimi 

Kjo formë shirku ka të bëjë me rastet kur qënieve ose gjërave të krijuara i jepen emrat ose cilësitë e Allahut. P.sh. arabët e lashtë adhuronin idhuj të cilët ata i thërrisnin me emra që rridhnin nga emrat e Allahut. Tre idhujt e tyre kryesorë ishin: el-Laat emër i marrë nga emri i Allahut el-Ilaah, el-Uza i marrë nga el-Aziz, dhe el-Menat i marrë nga emri el-Menan. Gjatë kohës së resulit s.a.u.s në rajonet e arabisë doli një profet i rremë i quajtur Jemaameh, i cili mori emrin er-Rrahman që i takon vetëm Allahut. Midis sekteve shiite është sekti Nusejri i Sirisë që beson se kushuriri dhe dhëndri i resulit s.a.u.s., Ali ibn Ebi Talibi, është manifestim i Zotit dhe i jep atij shumë prej cilësive të Allahut[37]. Gjithashtu dhe Ismailinjtë, të njohur dhe me emrin Aga Kanis e konsiderojnë udhëheqësin e tyre, Aga Kanin, si Zot. Në këtë kategori përfshihen edhe Druzët e Libanit që besojnë se halifi Fatimi, El-Hakim bin Emrilah ishte manifestimi i fundi i Allahut midis njerëzve. Deklaratat e sufistëve se el-Halaxhi është një me Zotin dhe si i tillë ekziston si manifestim i Krijuesit brenda krijesave të Tij futet në këtë kategori shirku në Esmaa ues-Sifaat. Spiritualistët e ditëve moderne (njerëz që pretendojnë se janë rrugë komunikimi midis botës së të vdekurve dhe botës së gjallë sh.p.) si Shirli Meklein, J.Z.Najt etj. shpesh deklarojnë për veten e tyre se janë hyjni. Teoria e relativitetit e Ajnshtajnit (E=mc², energjia është e barabartë me masën shumëzim me katrorin e shpejtësisë së dritës) që mësohet në të gjitha shkollat në fakt është shprehje e shirkut në Esmaa eus-Sifaat. Kjo teori thotë se energjia as nuk mund të krijohet as nuk mund të shkatërrohet; ajo thjesht transformohet në materie dhe anasjelltas. Megjithatë, të dyja materia dhe energjia janë gjëra të krijuara dhe të dyja do të shkatërohen siç thotë Allahu në Kur’an:



] الله خالق كل شىء و هو على كل شىء وكيل … [ 



“Allahu është krijuesi i çdo gjëje …” (39:62)



] … كل من عليها فان … [ 



“Çdo gjë në të (në botë) do mbarojë (zhduket) …” (55:26)



Gjithashtu kjo teori nënkupton se masa dhe energjia janë të përjetshme duke mos pasur fillim as mbarim sepse ato janë supozuar të pa krijuara dhe që transformohen nga njëra te tjetra. Vetëm Allahu është pa fillim dhe fund pra këto cilësi i takojnë vetëm Atij.

Teoria Darviniste e evolucionit është gjithashtu një përpjekje për të shpjeguar evolucionin e jetës nga format e thjeshta të saj pa ndërhyrjen e Zotit. Njëri prej udhëheqësve darvinistë të këtij shekulli, Aldous Huksli, e shpreh këtë mendim si më poshtë:

“Darvinizmi hoqi tërësisht nga sfera e diskutimeve idenë se Zoti është Krijuesi i organizmave.”[38] 



                        Shirku në el-Ibade 



Në këtë kategori shirku futen veprimet e adhurimit që i drejtohen të tjerëve veç Allahut dhe shpërblimi i adhurimit kërkohet nga krijesat në vend që t’i kërkohet Krijuesit. Shirku në el-Ibade ndahet në dy aspekte kryesore:

        (a) Shirku i madh 

Kjo formë shirku ndodh kur veprimet e adhurimit i drejtohen të tjerëve veç Allahut. Ky shirk paraqet formën më të dukshme të idhujtarisë për të cilën profetët u dërguan nga Allahu në mënyrë që ata t’i thërrisnin njerëzit pët t’u larguar prej saj (idhujtaris). Kjo gjë mbështetet nga ajeti:



] و لقد بعثنا فى كل أمة رسولا أن اعبدوا الله و اجتنبوا الطاغوت … [ 



“Ne dërguam në çdo popull të dërguar që t’u thotë: “Adhuroni Allahun dhe largojuni tagutëve (adhurimit të tyre).” …” (16:36)



Tagut do të thotë diçka që adhurohet bashkë me Allahun ose në vend të Tij. P.sh. dashuria është një formë adhurimi e cila në perfeksionin e saj duhet t’i drejtohet vetëm Allahut. Në Islam dashuria ndaj Allahut shprehet me anë të bindjes së plotë ndaj Tij. Kjo dashuri nuk është ajo lloj dashurie që njeriu ndjen në mënyrë natyrale në drejtim të krijesave, në drejtim të prindërve, fëmijëve etj. Të duash Allahun njësoj si krijesat do të thotë t’a ulësh Allahun në nivelin e krijesave të Tij dhe kjo gjë përbën shirk në Esmaa ues-Sifaat. Pra, dashuria ndaj Allahut duhet të jetë dashuri më e madhe dhe kjo, është nënshtrimi i plotë ndaj Tij. Allahu i thotë resulit s.a.u.s. t’i thotë besimtarëve:



] قل إن كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعونى يحببكم الله … [ 



“Thuaj: “Nëse e doni Allahun atëherë ejani pas meje që Allahu t’iu dojë …” (3:32)



Resuli s.a.u.s gjithashtu i ka thënë shokëve të tij: “Asnjëri prej jush nuk është besimtar i vërtetë derisa unë të bëhem për të më i dashur se fëmija e tij, babai i tij dhe i tërë njerëzimi.”[39] Dashuria për resulin s.a.u.s. nuk bazohet në humanizëm por bazohet në origjinën hyjnore të shpalljes së tij. Kështu që dashuria ndaj Allahut shprehet me anën e bindjes së plotë ndaj urdhërave të Tij. Në shpalljen e fundit, Kur’anin, thuhet:



] من يطع الرسول فقد أطاع الله … [ 



“Kush i bindet resulit, ai i është bindur Allahut. …” (4:80)



] قل أطيعوا الله و الرسول … [ 



“Thuaj: “Bindjuni Allahut dhe të dërguarit …” (3:32)



Në qoftë se njeriu lejon që dashuria për ndonjë gjë ose dikë tjetër të jetë midis tij dhe Allahut ai e ka adhuruar këtë gjë. Në këtë mënyrë paratë mund të bëhen zot i dikujt bile në disa raste dhe dëshirat e këtij njeriu mund të bëhen si zot. Resuli s.a.u.s thotë: “Adhuruesi i dirhemit (lloj paraje) do të jetë gjithmonë i mjerë.” [40] Allahu në Kur’an thotë:



“A e ke parë ti atë, që për zot merr dëshirën e vet …” (25:43)       



Të këqiat e shirkut në Ibade (adhurim) theksohen në mënyrë të veçantë për shkak se ai kundërshton qëllimin e krijimit të cilin Allahu e ka shprehur qartë në Kur’an.



] و ما خلقت الجن و الإنس إلا ليعبدون [ 



“Unë nuk i krijova xhinët dhe njerëzit për tjetër veç që të më adhurojnë.” (51:56)



Shirku i madh paraqet veprimin më të rëndë të kundërshtimit ndaj Zotit të universit, kështu që ai është gjynafi ekstrem. Ai është një gjynaf kaq i madh sa që fshin të gjitha veprat e mira që mund të bëjë një person dhe i garanton atij që e bën atë qëndrimin e përhershëm në xhehennem. Fetë e kota bazohen kryesisht në këtë lloj shirku. Të gjitha sistemet e bëra nga njeriu në një mënyrë ose në një tjetër i ftojnë pasuesit e tyre të adhurojnë krijesat. Kristianët thërrasin për të adhuruar një njeri, Jezusin, për të cilin ata thonë se është Zot (mëshirimi i Zotit). Katolikët nga ana e tyre i luten Maries si “nëna e zotit”, ëgjëjve si Mikailit i cili nderohet në 8 Maj dhe 29 Shtator,[41] (dita e Mikaelmës dhe sh.Mikaeli) si dhe shenjtorëve të tjerë të vërtetë apo jo qofshin këta. Muslimanët që bien në këtë kategori shirku janë ata që i luten të dërguarit Muhammed s.a.u.s. ose personave të tjerë, që zakonisht i përkasin hierarkisë sufiste, duke besuar se ata mund t’i përgjigjen lutjeve të tyre megjithëse Allahu ka thënë qartë në Kur’an:



] قل أرءيتكم إن أتاكم عذاب الله أو أتتكم الساعة أغير الله تدعون إن كنتم صادقين [ 



“Thuaju: “Nëse u vjen dënimi nga Allahu ose u vjen kijameti më tregoni, nëse jeni të sinqertë, a do thirrni kë tjetër veç Allahut (për ndihmë)?” (6:40)



(b) Shirku i vogël 

Mahmud ibn Lubejd transmeton: I dërguari i Allahut s.a.u.s. tha: “Gjëja për të cilën kamë më shumë frikë për ju është shirku i vogël.” Shokët e pyetën: “O i dërguari i Allahut çfarë është shirku i vogël?” Ai u përgjigj: “Rijaja (bërja e diçkaje për t’u dukur), sepse me të vërtetë Allahu do të thotë ditën e gjykimit kur njerëzit do marrin shpërblimin e tyre, “Shko te ata te të cilët ti doje të dukeshe në botën materiale dhe shiko nëse mund të gjesh ndonjë shpërblim prej tyre.”[42]

Mahmud lubejd gjithashtu thotë: “Resuli s.a.u.s erdhi dhe tha: “O njerëz, ruhuni nga shirku i fshehtë!” Njerëzit pyetën, “O resulullah, çfarë është shirku i fshehtë?” Ai u përgjigj: “Kur një njeri ngrihet për t’u falur dhe përpiqet t’a zbukurojë faljen e tij për shkak se njerëzit janë duke e parë atë, ky është shirku i fshehtë.” [43]



         Rijaja (shtirja)

Rijaja është kryerja e ndonjë formë adhurimi për t’u dukur ose për t’u lavdëruar nga njerëzit. Ajo shkatërron të gjithë shpërblimin që ka vepra e mirë në të cilën futet rijaja dhe sjell për atë që e kryen, ndëshkim. Rijaja është mjaft e rrezikshme sepse është në natyrën e njeriut dëshira për t’u lavdëruar nga njerëzit apo miqtë e tij, prandaj njeriu duhet të tregojë kujdesin maksimal ndaj saj dhe të bëjë gjithçka që ka në dorë për t’a larguar atë. Qëllimi i besimtarëve është që të gjitha veprimet e jetës së tyre t’ia kushtojnë Allahut, për këtë arsye rijaja paraqitet si diçka shumë e keqe. Në fakt, mundësia që një besimtar i vërtetë, i ditur të kryejë shirk të madh është e vogël, sepse ai është mjaft i qartë, por për të, si dhe për çdo besimtar, mundësia për të rënë në rija është e madhe sepse ajo është e fshehtë. Ajo thjesht nënkupton veprimin e ndryshimit të nijetit (qëllimit). Ibn Abasi e ka përmendur këtë gjë duke thënë: “Shirku është më i fshehtë se një milingonë e zezë e futur nën një gur të zi në mes të një nate pa hënë.”[44]  Pra një kujdes i madh duhet të tregohet që nijeti të fillojë i pastër dhe të mbesë i pastër sa herë që kryen vepra të mira. Për këtë arsye thënia e emrit të Allahut është urdhëruar në Islam para gjithë veprave të rëndësishme. Shumë dua janë përshkruar (thënë,urdhëruar) nga resuli s.a.u.s. para dhe pas, të gjitha veprimeve natyrale të njeriut si ngrënia, pirja, fletja, mardhëniet seksuale bile deri te shkuarja në banjo, në mënyrë që t’i kthejë këto veprime të përditshme në veprime adhurimi dhe të zhvillojë tek muslimanët devotshmërinë ndaj Allahut. Kjo devotshmëri e quajtur, tak’ua, siguron që nijeti të mbetet i pastër. Resuli s.a.u.s. na ka mësuar dua të veçanta për t’u mbrojtur nga veprat e shirkut. Ebu Musa thotë: “Një ditë resuli s.a.u.s. mbajti një predikim duke thënë, “O njerëz, friksojuni shirkut sepse ai është më i fshehtë se sa kacavjerrja (ecja, ngjitja pa zhurmë) e një milingone.” Ata që deshi Allahu pyetën, “Dhe si ta mënjanojmë ne atë kur ai është më i fshehtë se sa ecja (ngjitja pa zhurmë) e një milingone, o resulullah?” Ai u përgjigjë, “Thuaj:



اللّهُمَّ إنَّا نَعوُذُبكَ أنْ نُشْركَ شَيئًا نَعْلمَهُ وَ نَسْتَغْفِرُكَ لِمَا لاَ نَعْلَمهُ 



“Allahumme innaa ne’udhu bike en nushrike shej-en ne’alemuhu ue nestagfiruke limaa laa ne’alemuhu.” (O Allah, të lutemi të na mbrosh që të mos bëjmë shirkun që e dimë dhe kërkojmë falje për atë që nuk e dimë.)[45]

Në kapitujt e mëvonshëm do të shohim në mënyrë më të detajuar zonat më të spikatura në të cilat shirku në të tre aspektet e tij shfaqet më shumë.






[26] Fjalori i filozofisë dhe fesë f.66-67
 [27] Fjalori i feve f.337
 [28] Fjalori i filozofisë dhe fesë f.231
 [29] Fjalori i feve f.358
 [30] Ibid f.363
 [31] Enciklopedia e shkurtër e Islamit  f.55
 [32] Fjalori i filozofisë dhe fesë f.72
 [33] Fjalori i filozofisë dhe fesë f.262-263
 [34] Fjalori i filozofisë dhe fesë f.327
 [35] Ibid f.391
 [36] Fjalori i filozofisë dhe fesë f.508-9
 [37] Një dokrinë të tillë e gjejmë edhe tek Bektashinjt e vendit tonë. Sh.red.
 [38] Cituar nga Francis Hitching’s, The neck of the girafe f.254 nga Tax dhe Callenger 1960 v.3 f.45.
 [39]  Trasmetuar nga Enesi dhe mbledhur nga Buhari (shiko S.Buhari v.1 f.20 n.13) dhe Muslimi (shiko S.Muslim eng-trans v.1 f.31 n.71).
 [40] Mbledhur nga Buhari (shiko S.Buhari v.8 f.294 n.443).
 [41] Willam Hasley, Colliers Encyclopedia (u.s.a. Crowell-Collier Education Foundation. 1970. V.16 f.110)
 [42] Trasmetuar nga Ahmedi, Tabaraani dhe Bejhaki në Zuhd: shiko Tejsir el-Aziz el-Hamiid f.118
 [43] Mbledhur nga Ibn Huzejmeh.
 [44] Transmetuar nga Ibn Ebi Hatim dhe cituar në Tejsirin el-Aziz el-Hamid f.587
 [45] Mbledhur nga Ahmedi dhe Tabaraani

----------


## Arrnubi

3- Marrëveshja e Allahut me Ademin







                    Barzaku

Islami kundërshton besimin e hindusëve në rimishërim, apo transferim të shpirtit, sipas të cilit shpirti futet (banon) në trupa të rinj pas vdekjes së   trupit.[46]  Ata që e përqafojnë këtë doktrinë besojnë në principin  e quajtur Karma[47] që do të thotë se veprat të cilat një person i akumulon gjatë jetës së tij do përcaktojnë pozicionin (gradën) në të cilën ai do rilindë. N.q.s. ai ka qenë i keq do rilindet në mitrën e një gruaje nga niveli më i ulët i shoqërisë dhe duhet të bëjë vepra të mira që të rilindet në një nivel më të lartë. Nga ana tjetër n.q.s. ka qenë i mirë do rilindet në mitrën e një gruaje nga kastat e larta, si një njeri i devotshëm ose i shenjtë dhe vazhdon të rilindet në gra të niveleve akoma më të larta derisa arrin perfeksionin si anëtar i kastës Brahmin. Kur ai bëhet perfekt cikli i rilindjeve mbaron dhe shpirti i tij tretet dhe bashkohet me botën e shpirtit, Brahma, në proçesin që njihet me emrin “Nirvana”. Sipas Islamit dhe të gjitha feve hyjnore, kur një person vdes ai nuk ringjallet deri në ditën e Ringjalljes. Pas shkatërrimit i gjithë njerëzimi do të ringjallet për t’u gjykuar nga Allahu, i vetmi që meriton adhurimin. Që nga koha kur vdes derisa ringjallet njeriu qëndron në varr, qëndrim që njihet në arabisht me emrin “Barzakh”.[48] Nuk duhet të duket e çuditshme që një njeri që ka vdekur mijëra vjet më parë pret për mijëra vjet derisa më në fund ringjallet, sepse resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë se vdekja e dikujt është fillimi i ringjalljes së tij. Kur njeriu vdes, njëmijë vjet i duken sa hapja dhe mbyllja e syve. Allahu e ka ilustruar këtë realitet në një histori (sure Bekare) e cila tregon për një njeri i cili dyshonte se Allahu do të ringjallte një fshat të tërë pas vdekjes së tij. Kështu, Allahu bëri që ai të vdiste për 100 vjet dhe kur e ringjalli e pyeti sa kishte “fjetur”. Ai u përgjigj: “Një ditë ose një pjesë të ditës…” (2:259). Në mënyrë të ngjashme njerëzit që zgjohen nga një kamë e gjatë shpesh mendojnë se ka kaluar fare pak kohë ose s’ka kaluar fare. Gjithashtu njeriu fle për disa orë dhe kur zgjohet ndihet sikur sapo i kishte mbyllur sytë. Pra nuk ka arsye që të përpiqemi të imagjinojmë pritjen për shekuj me radhë në gjendjen Barzak.



                       Parakrijimi 



Megjithëse Islami mohon mendimin e rilindjes së vazhdueshme të shpirtit ai pranon se shpirti i çdo fëmijë ka ardhur në ekzistencë para lindjes së tij në tokë. Resuli s.a.u.s. tregon se kur Allahu krijoi Ademin mori prej tij një premtim në vendin e quajtur Na’maan në ditën e Arafatit (dita e 9 e muajit Dhul-hixhe). Pastaj Ai nxori prej tij (prej Ademit) të gjithë pasardhësit që do lindnin deri në fund të botës, gjeneratë pas gjenerate, dhe i shpërndau përballë Tij për t’i marrë dhe atyre një premtim. Allahu i foli atyre ballë për ballë duke i thënë: “A nuk jam Unë Zoti juaj?” dhe ata të gjithë u përgjigjën, “Po si jo , ne dëshmojmë për këtë.” Allahu atëherë shpjegoi pse Ai kishte kërkuar që gjithë njerëzimi të dëshmonte se Ai ishte krijuesi i tyre dhe i vetmi Zot i vërtetë që meriton të adhurohet. Ai tha: “Kjo  në rast se ju (njerëzit) do të thoni ditën e Ringjalljes, “Me të vërtetë ishim të pa ditur për të gjithë këtë “. Ne nuk e dinim se Ti, Allah, ishe Zoti ynë. Asnjë nuk na tha neve se ne vetëm mendonim se të adhuronim Ty.” Gjithashtu njerëzit do thonë, “Ishin gjyshërit tanë që bënë partner (me Allahun) dhe ne jemi vetëm pasardhësit e tyre. (i drejtohen Allahut) A do na shkatërrosh ne për atë që ata gënjeshtarë bënë?”[49] (7:172-173) Ky ishte shpjegimi i resulit s.a.u.s. për ajetet e Kur’anit në të cilat Allahu thotë:



] و إذ أخذ ربك من بنى ءادم من ظهورهم ذريتهم و أشهدهم على أنفسهم ألست بربكم قالوا بلى شهدنا أن تقولوا يوم القيامة إنا كنا عن هذا غافلين [  ] أو تقولوا إنما أشرك ءاباؤنا من قبل و كنا ذرية من بعدهم أفتهلكنا بما فعل المبطلون [ 



“Përkujto kur Zoti yt nxori nga shpina e bijve të Ademit pasardhësit e tyre dhe i bëri dëshmues të vetes së tyre (duke i thënë): “A nuk jam Unë Zoti juaj?” Ata thanë: “Po si jo, ne dëshmuam!” Të mos thoni ditën e kijametit: “Ne nga ky (dëshmim) ishim të pa njohur”. Ose të mos thoni: “Prindërit tanë më parë ishin idhujtarë, e ne ishim pasardhësit e tyre. A do të na shkatërrosh ne për atë që bënë ata asgjësues të së vërtetës?” (7:172-173)



Ajetet e Kur’anit dhe shpjegimi i resulit s.a.u.s. vërtetojnë faktin se çdo njeri është përgjegjës për besimin në Zot dhe në ditën e gjykimit, justifikimet nuk do pranohen. Çdo njeri ka të vulosur në shpirtin e tij besimin në Zot, përveç kësaj Allahu i jep çdo idhujtari gjatë jetës së tij shenja që tregojnë se idhulli i tij nuk është Zot. Kështu që çdo njeri me mendje të shëndoshë i kërkohet që të besojë në Zot, i Cili nuk është as krijesa e Tij dhe as nuk paraqitet me anë të krijesave të Tij.

Pastaj resuli s.a.u.s. vazhdoi të thoshte: “Allahu pastaj vendosi midis dy syve të çdo njeriu një vezullim drite që tregonte imanin e tyre dhe ia tregoi të gjithë këta njerëz Ademit. Ademi u frikësua nga pamja e gjithë këtyre qenieve të panumërta me vezullim drite midis syve të tyre kështu që pyeti Allahun: “O Zot, kush janë ata?” Allahu i tregoi atij se ata ishin të gjithë pasardhësit e tij. Ademi atëherë filloi të shikonte me vëmendje te njëri, drita e të cilit e çuditi atë, pastaj pyeti kush është ai, dhe Allahu tha: “Ky është një njeri i quajtur Dauud nga popujt e fundit midis pasardhësve të tu.” Ademi pyeti sa vjeç ishte ai dhe kur Allahu i tha se ai ishte 60, ai tha : “O Zot, rritja moshën atij duke i dhënë 40 vjet prej moshës time.” Por kur jeta e Ademit arriti fundin e saj dhe meleku i vdekjes erdhi, ai tha: “A nuk kanë mbetur akoma dhe 40 vjet të jetës time?” Meleku u përgjigj: “A nuk ja dhe ti ato pasardhësit tënd Dauudit?” Ademi mohoi se e kishte bërë këtë dhe pasardhësit e tij mohuan premtimin e tyre që i kishin dhënë Allahut. Ademi më vonë harroi marrëveshjen e tij me Allahun, po kështu bënë dhe pasardhësit e tij dhe ranë në gabime.” [50]  Ademi hëngri nga pema e ndaluar për shkak se ai harroi premtimin ndaj Allahut dhe ndoqi mashtrimin e shejtanit që e nxiste. Gjithashtu shumica e njerëzimit ka injoruar përgjegjësinë e tyre për të besuar në Zot dhe për të adhuruar vetëm Atë, e kanë rënë në adhurimin e krijesave.



                              Fitra



Premtimi që të gjithë njerëzit bënë para Allahut, se Ai është Zoti i tyre, është vulosur në shpirtrat e njerëzve bile përpara se shpirti futet në fetus në muajin e pestë të shtatzanisë. Kështu që kur fëmija lind ai ka një besim natyral në Zot. Ky besim natyral quhet në arabisht Fitrah.[52]  N.q.s. fëmija lihet vetëm ai do rritet me dijen se ka vetëm një Zot, por të gjithë fëmijët influencohen nga presioni i mjedisit, direkt apo indirekt. Resuli s.a.u.s. tregon se Allahu s.u.t. tha: “Unë i krijova robërit e Mi në fenë e drejtë, por shejtant i bëjnë ata që të humbasin rrugën.”[53] Gjithashtu resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë: “Çdo fëmijë lind në gjendjen e ‘Fitrës’ , por prindërit e tij e bëjnë atë çifut ose kristian. Është njësoj si puna e kafshës që lind një pasardhës normal. A keni vënë re ndonjë (këlysh të tillë normal) të deformuar para se ju t’i deformoni (gjymtoni)  ata?”[54] Ashtu siç trupi i fëmijës i nënshtrohet ligjeve fizike që i ka vendosur Allahu në natyrë, ashtu edhe shpirti i tij i nënshtrohet në mënyrë natyrale faktit se Allahu është Zoti dhe Krijuesi i tij. Por prindërit e tij përpiqen t’a bëjnë atë që të pasojë rrugën e tyre dhe fëmija nuk është i fortë aq sa duhet për të rezistuar apo kundërshtuar prindërit. Feja që fëmija pason në këtë moshë është ajo të cilën ja mësojnë ose që e urdhërojnë t’a ndjekë. Allahu nuk e merr në përgjegjësi apo ta ndëshkojë atë për këtë fe. Kur fëmija piqet dhe (tashmë është i rritur) i vijnë prova të qarta për fallsitetin e fesë së tij. Ai duhet të ndjekë fenë e dijës dhe arsyes.[55] Pikërisht në këtë periudhë shejtanët përpiqen me gjithë forcat për t’a inkurajuar që të qëndrojë ashtu siç ishte ose të futet akoma më thellë në humbjen e tij. Të këqijat i janë bërë të këndëshme dhe ai tani duhet të jetojë në mes të betejës midis Fitras së tij dhe dëshirave (të këqija) të tij. N.q.s. ai zgjedh Fitrën, Allahu do ta ndihmojë atë t’i mposhtë dëshirat e tij (të këqija) edhe n.q.s. kjo i harxhon (i merr) personit tërë jetën. Për shkak të gjithë këtyre forcave të fuqishme që luftojnë kundër Fitras Allahu zgjodhi njerëz të drejtë dhe u shpalli atyre qartë rrugën e drejtë në jetë. Këta njerëz që ne i quajmë të dërguar janë dërguar për të ndihmuar Fitrën tonë që të mundë armiqtë e saj. 

Të gjitha praktikat e mira të shoqërive në botë erdhën nga mësimet e të dërguarve dhe po të mos ishin ato nuk do kishte paqe dhe siguri në asnjë pjesë të botës. P.sh. ligjet e vendeve perendimore janë të bazuara në “10 urdhëresat” e profetit Musa a.s. si “Ti nuk do vjedhësh”, “Ti nuk do vrasësh.” etj. megjithëse ato thonë se janë qeveri moderne të pa influencuara nga feja. Kështu që është detyra e njeriut të ndjekë rrugën e profetëve e cila është në harmoni të plotë me natyrën e tij. Ai duhet të jetë gjithashtu shumë i kujdesshëm që të mos i bëjë gjërat thjesht prej prindërve të tij apo se prindërit e kanë bërë ashtu, veçanërisht n.q.s. ai e di se këto gjëra janë të gabuara. N.q.s. ai nuk ndjek të vërtetën ai do të jetë si njerëzit e paudhëzuar për të cilët Allahu thotë në Kur’an:



] وإذا قيل لهم اتبعوا ما أنزل الله قالوا بل نتبع ما ألفينا عليه ءاباءنا أولوكان ءاباؤهم لا يعقلون شيئا و لا يهتدون [ 



“E kur u thuhet atyre (idhujtarëve): “Pranoni atë që Allahu e shpalli!” Ata thonë: “Jo, ne ndjekim atë rrugë në të cilën i gjetëm prindërit tanë!” Edhe sikur prindërit e tyre të mos kenë kuptuar asgjë dhe të mos jenë udhëzuar në rrugë të drejtë (ata do t’i pasonin)?” (2:170)  



Allahu na ndalon ne ti bindemi prindërve n.q.s. ajo që ata na urdhërojnë është në kundërshtim me rrugën e të dërguarve. Ai (Allahu) thotë në Kur’an:



] و وصينا الإنسان بوالديه حسنا و إن جاهداك لتشرك بى ما ليس لك به علم فلا تطعهما … [ 



“Ne e kemi obliguar njeriun me punë të mirë ndaj prindërve të vetë, e nëse ata të dy përpiqen të shpien ty që të më përshkruash Mua shokë (zot tjetër) për çka ti nuk di asgjë, a.t.h. ti mos i respekto ata …” (29:8)



                 Të lindur musliman



Ata që kanë fatin të lindin në familje muslimane duhet të dinë se vetëm emri musliman nuk u garanton atyre xhennetin. Resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë se një pjesë e madhe e popullit musliman do të ndjekë (pasojë) çifutët dhe kristianët aq sa edhe n.q.s. ata futen në një vrimë hardhuce muslimanët do futen në të  pas tyre.[56] Në një hadith tjetër tregohet se resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë se para ditës së Fundit disa musliman do të   adhurojnë  idhujt.[57]  Të gjithë këta njerëz do kenë emra muslimanë dhe do e konsiderojnë veten muslimanë, por ata nuk do të kenë dobi nga kjo ditën e gjykimit. Sot në të gjithë botën ka muslimanë që i luten të vdekurve, ndërtojnë përmendore dhe xhami te varret e tyre, bile disa kryejnë edhe rite adhurimi rreth tyre. Ka disa që deklarojnë se janë muslimanë dhe adhurojnë Aliun si (në vend të Allahut) Allahun.[58]  Të tjerë e kanë kthyer Kur’anin në nuska dhe i varin në qafë, (i varin) në makina ose në zinxhirin e çelësave. Prandaj ata që lindin në familje të tilla muslimanësh që verbërisht ndjekin atë që prindërit e tyre bënë ose besuan, duhet të ndalojnë dhe të mendojnë a janë muslimanë thjesht rastësisht apo janë muslimanë nga zgjedhja e tyre? A është Islame ajo që prindërit e tyre, fisi, vendi apo kombi bënë ose bëjnë, a është ajo çfarë na mëson Kur’ani dhe çfarë resuli s.a.u.s. e shokët e tij bënë?



                              Marrëveshja



Marrëveshja që çdo njeri bëri në drejtim të Allahut gjatë parakrijimit ishte se ai do t’a njihte Allahun si Zotin e tij dhe nuk do t’i drejtonte ndonjë formë adhurimi të tjerëve veç Tij. Kjo është esenca e kuptimit të shehadetit të cilën, secili duhet ta shprehë që të bëhet musliman; laa ilahe il-lallah (s’ka të adhuruar tjetër me të drejtë përveç Allahut) e njohur gjithashtu dhe si “Fjala e Teuhidit”. Dëshmimi i shehadetit është vetëm një konfirmim i deklaratës fillestare të bërë në gjendjen shpirtërore (Kur Allahu i pyeti njerëzit, “A nuk jam Unë Zoti juaj?” Ata u përgjigjën: “Po, ne dëshmojmë për këtë.” sh.p.). A.t.h. si plotësohet marrëveshja?

Marrëveshja plotësohet me anë të besimit të sinqertë në teuhid dhe me vendosjen e këtij besimi në praktikë, në jetën e përditshme. Teuhidi vendoset në praktikë duke evituar shirkun dhe duke pasuar me përpikmëri të dërguarin e fundit  të cilin Allahu e dërgoi si një shembull të gjallë të jetës së bazuar në teuhid. Për shkak se njeriu ka deklaruar se Allahu është Zoti i tij ai duhet t’i konsiderojë vepra të mira apo të këqia ato vepra të cilat Allahu dhe i dërguari i Tij i kanë cilësuar si të mira apo të këqija. Në këtë mënyrë principet e teuhidit vendosen në praktikë. Kjo metodë është  shumë e rëndësishme sepse një vepër mund të duket e mirë por në fakt është e keqe. P.sh. thuhet se kur një njeri i varfër do të takojë një mbret që ai ta ndihmojë, është më mirë për të varfërin që të gjejë dikë afër mbretit që të ndërmjetësojë për të. Bazuar në këtë disa thonë se n.q.s. dikush me të vërtetë do që Allahu t’i përgjigjet lutjeve të tij ai duhet t’i lutet një profeti ose shenjtori që t’i kërkojë (lutet) Allahut për atë, sepse ai është i ndyrë me shumë gjynafe që bën çdo ditë. Kjo mund të duket llogjike, por edhe Allahu edhe i dërguari Tij u kanë treguar shumë qartë njerëzve që ata t’i luten drejtë përsëdrejti Allahut.[59]  Nga ana tjetër një vepër që duket e keqe mund të jetë e mirë. P.sh. disa mund të thonë se prerja e dorës së dikujt n.q.s. ai vjedh është barbare ose se fshikullimi i dikujt që pi alkool është jo njerëzore dhe dikush mund të ndjejë se ndëshkime të tilla janë tepër të ashpra, por në të vërtetë ato janë të urdhëruara nga Allahu dhe janë mjaft të dobishme për ne. Prandaj, marrëveshja me Allahun mund të plotësohet nga një musliman vetëm n.q.s. ai e zgjedh atë, duke mos marrë parasysh se a ishin prindërit e tij muslimanë apo jo dhe e aplikon atë duke futur principet e Islamit në jetë. Fitra e njeriut është baza e Islamit, kështu që kur Islami praktikohet plotësisht, veprimet dhe veprat e jashme të njeriut përputhen me natyrën në të cilën Allahu e krijoi qënien e tij (e njeriut) të brendëshme. Kur kjo ndodh njeriu bashkon qënien e tij të jashtme me atë të brendëshme dhe kjo gjë është aspekti kyç i teuhidit. Si pasojë njeriu, pasardhës i Ademit në drejtim të të cilit Allahu i urdhëroi melekët të përkulen dhe të cilin Allahu e zgjodhi për të qeverisur tokën, bëhet i devotshëm. Vetëm një njeri me teuhid mund të gjykojë në tokë me drejtësi të vërtetë.








 [46] Ky besim është adoptuar nga disa sekte ismailite shiite si sekti Druzë i Libanit dhe Nusejrinjtë (Alevinjtë) e Sirisë. (shiko Enciklopedia e shkurtër për Islamin f.94-5 , 454-4). Një formë e këtij besimi gjendet edhe tek Bektashnjtë.sh.red.
 [47] Karma në kuptimin e parë do të thotë veprim, punë ose vepër. Në kuptimin e dytë tregon “efektin” e një veprimi ose shumën e “efekteve” të veprimeve të shkuara. Kështu që, thuhet në Chandogya Upanishad (Veda) se atyre të cilëve veprimet e shkuara kanë qenë të mira pas vdekjes rilinden prej një gruaje Brahma, kurse ata veprimet e të cilëve kanë qenë të këqia do rilinden prej një gruaje të një niveli të ulët. (Fjalori i feve f.180).
 [48] Nga ana gjuhësore do të thotë ndarje, perde. Allahu thotë: “Dhe kur ndonjërit prej tyre i vjen vdekja, ai thotë: “O Zoti im, më kthe, që të bëj vepra të mira e të kompesoj atë që lëshova.” Kurrsesi, (kthim nuk ka) e kjo është vetëm fjalë që e thotë ai, e ata kanë para tyre një perde (distancë periodike, “Barzaku”) deri në ditën kur ringjallen.” (23:99-100).
 [49] Sahih, i treguar nga Ibn Abasi dhe mbledhur nga Ahmedi, shiko Silsilah el-Ahaadiith es-Sahiihah, (Kuvajt: ed-Daar es-Selefiijeh and Amman: el-Mektebu el-Islamijeh, 2nd ed., 1983) v.4 f.158 n.1623.
 [50] Nga një tregim i vërtetë i Ebu Hurejres mbledhur nga Tirmidhi (Sahih, shiko shënimin 221 f.24 të Akides Tahauije, 8th ed, 1984, redaktuar nga Albani)

 [52] Akide Tahauije ( 8-të 1984) f.245.
 [53] Mbledhur nga Muslimi (S.Muslim eng-trans v.4 f.1488 n.6853).
 [54] Mbledhur nga Muslimi (shiko S.Muslim eng-trans v.4 f.1398 n.6423) dhe Buhari (S.Buhari v.8 f.389-390 n.597).
 [55] Akide Tahauije 5th ed 1972 f.273.
 [56] Treguar nga Ebi Seid Hudri dhe mblehur nga Buhari dhe Muslimi (S.Buhari v.9 f.314-5 n.422; S.Muslim eng-trans v.4 f.1403 n 6448).
 [57] Treguar nga Ebu Hurejre dhe mbledhur nga Buhari dhe Muslimi (S.Buhari v.9 f.178 n.232 S.Muslim eng-trans v.4 f.1506 n.6944 & 6945). 
 [58] Nusajrit e Siris dhe Druzët e Palestinës e Libanit. Si dhe Bektashinjt e vendit tonë. 
 [59] Allahu thotë në Kur’an: 
                                                 ] و قال ربكم ادعونى أستجب لكم … [ 
“Zoti juaj ka thënë: “Më thirrni Mua, Unë ju përgjigjem …” (40:60)
Resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë: “N.q.s. lutesh, lutju vetëm Allahut dhe n.q.s. kërkon ndihmë, kërko vetëm prej Allahut.” (Transmetuar nga Ibn Abas dhe mbledhur nga Tirmidhi. 40 Hadithet eng-trans f.68)

----------


## Arrnubi

4- Magjitë dhe shenjat (e fatit të mirë apo të keq)



Në kapitullin e parë mbi teuhidin është sqaruar se teuhidi Rububije do të thotë kuptimi dhe pohimi se vetëm Allahu është Krijuesi, Sunduesi, Zotëruesi, Mbajtësi etj. i universit. Krijimi, mbajtja dhe shkatërimi i universit e i gjithëçkaje që është në të bëhet vetëm nga Allahu. Gjithashtu dhe fati i mirë e fati i keq ndodh në përputhje me dëshirën e Allahut. Megjithatë njeriu gjatë gjithë kohrave ka bërë pyetjen, A ka ndonjë mënyrë për të marrë vesh se çfarë kohësh do vijnë, të mira apo të këqia? Sepse n.q.s. ka ndonjë mënyrë për të marrë vesh çfarë do ndodhë, fatkeqësitë mund të mënjanohen dhe suksesi do jetë i sigurtë. Që në kohët e lashta disa individë kanë mashtruar duke thënë se ata kanë hyrë në këtë dije të fshehtë dhe masa të tëra njerëzish injorantë janë mbledhur rreth tyre duke paguar shuma të mëdha për të marrë ndonjë informacion. Disa prej metodave të shpikura për të mënjanuar fatkeqësitë janë bërë gjë e zakonshme, kështu një bollëk hajmalish ose nuskash për mbarësi si ato të përmendura në këtë kapitull gjenden në shumicën e shoqërive të sotme. Gjithashtu mjaft të përhapura në të gjithë civilizimet janë shenjat (e mbarësisë apo fatkeqësisë) dhe interpretimet e tyre. Për shkak të përhapjes së madhe të këtyre praktikave në shoqëritë njerëzore është shumë e rëndësishme njohja e konceptit të qartë të Islamit për to. Kjo për faktin e thjeshtë se n.q.s. ky koncept nuk kuptohet qartë një musliman mund të bjerë shumë kollaj në shirk i cili është në rrënjë të këtyre praktikave. Në kapitujt e më poshtëëm do shikojmë në detaje pozicionin e Islamit përkundrejt pohimeve të cilat i kundërvihen njësimit të cilësive të Allahut, dhe nxisin adhurimin e krijesave. Secili nga këto pohime do të analizohet duke u bazuar në Kuran dhe në sunnetin e resulit s.a.u.s. gjithashtu do të jepet ligji Islam për to, ligj që është udhërrëfyes për ata të cilët ndershmërisht kërkojnë realitetin e teuhidit.







                     Hajmalitë



Arabët e kohës së resulit s.a.u.s. praktikonin vënien e byrzylykëve, rruazave, varseve, guackave etj. si hajmali për largimin e të keqes dhe për të sjellë mbarësi. Talismanët mund të gjenden në të gjitha fetë në forma nga më të ndryshmet. Ashtu siç u përmend në kapitullin e mësipërm besimi në hajmali dhe talisman i kundërvihet besimit të vërtetë në Rububije (Njësimin e Allahut) duke i atribuar objekteve të krijuara fuqinë për të larguar të keqen dhe për të sjellë mbarësi. Islami kundërshtoi me forcë të gjitha mënyrat e paraqitjes të besimeve të tilla që u shfaqën në arabi gjatë kohës së profetit të fundit s.a.u.s. në mënyrë që të vendoste një parim mbi bazat e të cilit besimet dhe praktikat e ngjashme me to të dënoheshin dhe ndaloheshin kudo dhe në çdo kohë që ato mund të shfaqeshin më vonë. Besimi  në hajmali në fakt siguron bazat ideologjike për adhurimin e idhujve në shumicën e shoqërive pagane ndërsa vetë hajmalitë paraqesin një degë të idhujtarisë. Kjo dukuri mund të vërehet lehtë te katolicizmi në të cilin profeti Jezus është hyjnizuar dhe nëna e tij, Maria, dhe shenjtorët adhurohen. Gjithashtu pikturat, statujat dhe medalionet me pamjet e tyre mbahen në trup për të sjellë fat. Kur njerëzit e pranuan Islamin në kohën e resulit s.a.u.s. ata mbartnin me vete besimin në hajmali që njihet në arabisht si Temaaim (njëjësi Tëmiimeh). Kështu ka shumë transmetime prej resulit s.a.u.s. në të cilat ai ndaloi rreptësisht praktika të tilla. Shembujt e mëposhtëëm janë vetëm disa prej tyre.

Imran ibn Husejn transmeton se resuli s.a.u.s. pa një byrzylyk bronxi në pjesën e sipërme të krahut të një burri, ai tha: Mjerimi qoftë mbi ty! Çfarë është kjo? Burri u përgjigj se ajo ishte për ta mbrojtur atë nga një sëmundje e quajtur el-Uahineh.[60] Resuli s.a.u.s. tha: Hidhe atë, sepse me të vërtetë ajo vetëm do ta shtojë sëmundjen tënde. Dhe n.q.s. vdes me të (në krah) ti ske për të parë hajër kurrë. [61]

Pra, vënia e byrzylykëve, varseve apo unazave prej hekuri, bakri ose bronxi duke besuar se ato do të mënjanojnë sëmundjet apo do i kurojnë ato është rreptësisht e ndaluar. Këto veprime gjithashtu futen në kategorinë e veprimeve të ndaluara për kurimin e sëmundjeve. Resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë: Trajtojini (kurojini, shërojini) sëmundjet e njëri tjetrit, por mos i trajtoni (kuroni) sëmundjet me gjëra të ndaluara. [62] 

Ebu Uaakid Lejthi gjithashtu transmeton se kur resuli s.a.u.s. u nis për  në Hunejn[63]   ata  kaluan  pranë një pemë të quajtur Dhatu Enuat.[64] Idhujtarët e kishin zakon të varnin armët e tyre në degët e kësaj pemë për të pasur fat. Disa prej sahabëve që ishin të rinj në Islam i kërkuan resulit s.a.u.s. të përcaktonte një pemë të ngjashme për ta. Resuli s.a.u.s. u përgjigj: Subhanallah, kjo është tamam ashtu siç populli i Musait i tha atij; Bëjë një zot për ne ashtu si zotat e tyre. (7:138) Pasha Atë në dorë të të cilit është shpirti im, të gjithë ju do ndiqni rrugën e atyre para jush. [65] 

Në këtë hadith resuli s.a.u.s. jo vetëm kundërshton me forcë konceptin e gjërave që të sjellin fat (hajmali apo sende të tjera), por gjithashtu paralajmëron se muslimanët  do imitojnë veprimet e kristianëve dhe çifutëve. Tespijet shumë të përdorura midis muslimanëve imitojnë tespijet e katolikëve, mevludi imiton krishtlindjet, dhe besimi i disa muslimanëve në shenjtorë dhe ndërmjetësimin e tyre nuk ka ndonjë ndryshim në princip nga ato që gjenden në kristianizëm. Profecia tashmë është plotësuar.

Resuli s.a.u.s. gjithashtu ka theksuar dëmin e vënies së hajmalive të cilat ngjallin mallkimin e Allahut mbi personat që e bëjnë këtë. Ukbah ibn Amir trasmeton se resuli s.a.u.s. një herë tha:  Allahu i shkaktoftë dështime dhe shqetësime kujtdo që vë talisman ose ja vendos atë të tjerëve. [66]  Shokët e resulit s.a.u.s. i ndoqën me përpikmëri urdhërat e tij në lidhje me hajmalitë. Kështu që, ka shumë ngjarje të regjistruara në të cilat ata hapur kanë kundërshtuar praktika të tilla, në familjet e tyre në shoqëri dhe kudo që ato shfaqeshin.

Uruah trasmeton se kur sahabi Hudhejfe i bëri një vizitë një të sëmuri dhe pa një byrzylyk në pjesën e sipërme të krahut të tij, ia hoqi atë dhe e theu. Pastaj Hudhejfe këndoi ajetin, Dhe shumica e tyre nuk e beson ndryshe Allahun vetëm se duke i shoqëruar (zota të tjerë). (12:106) [Mbledhur nga Ibn Ebi Hatim]. Në një rast tjetër ai preku pjesën e sipërme të krahut të një njeriu të sëmurë dhe zbuloi një Hajt (rryp i lidhur në krah). Kur ai e pyeti se çfarë ishte ajo, burri iu përgjigj: Është diçka që ka një gjë të kënduar në mënyrë të veçantë për mua. Hudhejfa ia shqiti nga krahu dhe i tha: N.q.s. ti do të vdisje me të (në krah), unë nuk do ta falja kurrë xhenazen. [67]   Gruaja  e  Abdullah ibn Mesudit, Zejnebja, transmeton se kur një herë Ibn Mesudi pa një varëse prej korde (rrip) në qafën e saj e pyeti atë se çfarë ishte, ajo iu përgjigj: Është një kordë në të cilën është vënë një hajmali (në këtë rast është fjala për diçka që këndohet apo thuhet një formulë fjalësh dhe pastaj përdoret si hajmali) për të më ndihmuar. Ai ia mori e shkatërroi atë dhe tha: Familja e Abdullahit nuk ka nevojë për shirk! Unë kam dëgjuar të dërguarin e Allahut që tha: Me të vërtetë nuskat, talismanët dhe hajmalit janë shirk. Zejnebja u përgjigj: Pse e thua këtë? Syri im shumë herë dridheshe dhe kur unë shkova te filani, çifut, ai vuri një hajmali (nuskë) mbi të dhe syri e ndaloi të dridhurën. Ibn Mesudi u përgjigj: Ajo ishte vetëm e nxitur, e shtytur prej shejtanit dhe kur ti u magjepse (tu vu hajmalia) ai e la atë. Për ty do kishte qenë e mjaftueshme të thoshe ashtu siç resuli s.a.u.s. thoshte:

" اللهم إذهب البأس رب الناس و أشف أنت الشافى لا شفاء إلا شفاءك شفاءا لا يغادره سقما."

Idh-habil-bas Rabben-nas ueshfi entesh-shaafii laa shifaae il-laa shifaauke shifaaen laa jugaadiruhu sakama

O Zot i gjithë njerëzve, largoja dhembjen, shëroje, sepse Ti je shërues dhe nuk ka shërim veç asaj që Ti shëron, shërim që sëmundja më nuk i rikthehet.[68] 



                   Ligji për hajmalitë



Siç u përmend më parë, ndalimi i hajmalive, talismanëve  dhe nuskave nuk është i kufizuar vetëm në formën e tyre arabe, por ky ndalim është për çdo objekt që përdoret për të njëjtin qëllim. Përdorimi i llojeve të ndryshme të hajmalive është mjaft i përhapur sot në botën përëndimore. Shumë talismanë janë bërë kaq të zakonshëm në jetën e përditshme sa që shumë pak njerëz ndalojnë për të menduar për to dhe kur ata e bëjnë këtë dhe zbulojnë origjinën e tyre, shirku që shtrihet në bazat e tyre bëhet mjaft i qartë. Shembujt e më poshtëëm janë disa prej talismanëve më popullorë në botën perendimore:

Këmbët e lepujve: Putrat e pasme të lepujve vihen në zinxhirë dhe byrzylykë si hajmali nga miliona njerëz. Origjina e këtij besimi është bazuar në zakonin e lepujve për të përplasur këmbët e tyre të pasme në tokë. Sipas pleqve të vjetër, lepujt bisedojnë me shpirtrat nën tokë kur ata përplasin këmbët. Kështu që putrat mbahen si një mjet për tia trasmetuar dëshirat e dikujt shpirtrave dhe si një hajmali për të sjellë fat në përgjithësi.

Patkonjtë e kuajve: Shumë shtëpi kanë të gozhduar në dyert e tyre apo diku tjetër patkonj kali (mjaft e përhapur është dhe vendosja e tyre në makina) gjithashtu patkonj të vegjël varen në zinxhirët e çelësave, varëseve, byrzylykëve etj. për të sjellë mbarësi. Origjina e këtij besimi gjendet në mitologjinë e lashtë greke. Në Greqinë e lashtë kuajt konsideroheshin kafshë të shenjta. N.q.s. një patkua kali varej në derën e një shtëpie, mendohej se ai do të sillte mbarësi. Fundin e hapur të patkoit ata e vendosnin sipër që ai të mbante fatin e mirë dhe n.q.s. ai vendosej poshtë ata besonin se mbarësia do derdhej.

Besimi në hajmali i jep gjërave të krijuara fuqinë hyjnore për të larguar fatkeqësitë, kështu që ata që bashkohen me këtë besim pohojnë se Zotërimi i Allahut është i kufizuar në krijimin prej Tij të krijesave. Në fakt ata i konsiderojnë hajmalitë më të fuqishme se Allahu, sepse mendojnë se hajmalitë janë të afta të parandalojnë fatkeqësitë e caktuara nga Allahu. Prandaj besimi në hajmali është shirk i qartë ashtu siç Ibn Mesudi tha në hadithin e përmendur më sipër. Ky klasifikim për hajmalitë është përforcuar nga hadithi i mëposhtëëm.

Ukba ibn Amir trasmeton se kur një grup burrash iu afrua resulit s.a.u.s. për ti dhënë besën dhe ai pranoi betimin e nëntë vetëve prej tyre, por refuzoi të pranonte betimin e njërit. Kur ata e pyetën pse ai e refuzoi betimin e shokut të tyre ai u përgjigj: Me të vërtetë ai ka vënë hajmali. Burri që kishte vënë hajmali vuri dorën në rrobën e tij e shqiti hajmalinë, e theu pastaj bëri betimin. Resuli s.a.u.s. tha: Kushdo që vë hajmali ka kryer shirk. (e mbledhur nga Ahmedi dhe Tirmidhiu) 



                      Nuskat me Kuran



Sahabët si Ibn Mesud, Ibn Abas dhe Hudhejfa ishin të gjithë kundër vënies së nuskave me Kuran. Disa nga dijetarët Tabiin (nxënës të shokëve të resulit s.a.u.s.) e lejuan atë, por shumica e tyre ishin kundër këtij veprimi. Megjithatë tekstet e haditheve për talismanët dhe hajmalitë nuk bëjnë dallim midis atyre me Kuran dhe atyre pa Kuran. Ne nuk kemi asgjë të transmetuar se resuli s.a.u.s. mbante nuska me Kuran apo se i lejonte ato të përdoreshin. Nga ana tjetër nuskat me Kuran kundërshtojnë ndalimin që i bëri resuli s.a.u.s. nuskave në përgjithësi dhe dalin kundër metodës që resuli s.a.u.s. ka praktikuar për të larguar të keqen. Sipas sunnetit kur të afrohet një e keqe lexohen sure të Kuranit dhe  ajete.[69] (P.sh. suret 113 dhe 114 të Kuranit dhe si ajet mund të përmendim ajetin kursij)

Një metodë për të pasur mbarësi është dhe leximi e praktikimi i Kuranit. Resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë: Kushdo që lexon një shkronjë nga libri i Allahut fiton një vepër të mirë dhe secila vepër e mirë është e vlefshme dhjetë herë sa vlera e saj. Unë nuk po them se elif lam mim është një shkronjë, por elifi është një shkronjë, lami është një shkronjë, mimi është një shkronjë. [70] Vënia e nuskave me Kuran është si puna e një njeriu të sëmurë që merr një recetë nga doktori. Në vend që të lexojë Kuranin dhe të marrë ilaçet prej tij ai e mbështjellë atë, e fut në qese dhe e var në qafë apo diku tjetër, duke besuar se ai do ta bëjë atë mirë. 

Isaa ibn Hamza tha: Një herë unë shkova për ti bërë një vizit Abdullah ibn Ukejmit dhe gjeta Hamzain me të. Pyeta Abdullain: Nuk mban Temimeh (hajmali)? Ai u përgjigj: Allahu na mbroftë nga kjo! Nuk e di ti se resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë: Kushdo që vë varëse ose byrzylyk varet prej saj. [71]  (Këtu është fjala për varëset ose byrzylykët Temimeh sh.p.)

Prodhimi i Kuranëve të vegjël, aq të vegjël sa që janë të pa lexueshëm me sy të lirë, duke pasur për qëllim varjen e tyre nëpër medalione është një veprim që i fton njerëzit në shirk. Gjithashtu të njëjtën gjë bën edhe shkruarja me gërma të palexueshme e ajetit kursij dhe varja e tij nëpër varëse. Ai që i vë këto objekte (ornamente) vetëm për bukuri për të nuk ka problem. Por shumica  i vë ato për tu mbrojtur nga e keqja, pra bëjnë gabim. Muslimanët duhet të jenë shumë të kujdesshëm që të mënjanojnë përdorimin e Kuranit si hajmali, duke e vënë atë në makinat e tyre apo duke e varur në zinxhira, varëse, byrzylyk etj. mënyra që jomuslimanët i përdorin për hajmalitë dhe talismanët e tyre. Këto veprime i hapin dyert shirkut. Kështu që duhen përpjekjet maksimale për të pastruar besimin nga të gjitha ato gjëra që na largojnë nga konceptet e pastra të teuhidit. 



              Shenjat (e mbarësisë ose fatkeqësisë)



Arabët para Islamit konsideronin drejtimin e lëvizjes së kafshëve ose zogjve si shenjë e afrimit të fatit të mirë ose të keq dhe planifikonin jetën e tyre sipas këtyre shenjave. Veprimi i leximit të shenjave të mira ose të këqija nga lëvizjet e zogut apo të kafshës quhet me emrin Tijarah[72] që vjen nga folja arabe Taare e cila do të thotë fluturoj. P.sh. n.q.s. një individ nis një udhëtim dhe një zog fluturon mbi të dhe pastaj kthehet në të majtë ai shikon në të një shenjë të afrimit të fatit të keq dhe kthehet në shtëpi. Islami i zhvlerësoi këto gjëra sepse ato shkatërojnë bazat e teuhidit el-Ibade dhe teuhidit el-Esmaa ues-Sifaat.(në këto pika)

 1-Në drejtim të formës së adhurimit të njohur me emrin Mbështetje (Tauakkul) tek të tjerët veç Allahut, dhe

 2-nga që këto gjëra të japin përshtypjen se njeriu ka fuqinë për të parashikuar se çfarë gjërash do të vijnë të mira apo të këqija, dhe aftësinë për të mënjanuar Kaderin e Allahut.

Baza në të cilën mbështetet ndalimi i Tijarah-s (supersticioneve) është hadithi i trasmetuar nga Husejni, nipi i resulit s.a.u.s., ku resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë: Kushdo që bën Tijarah ose e ka atë të bërë për veten  e tij, (kushdo që) ka parashikuar të ardhmen e tij ose ka magjepsur dikë (i ka bërë magji dikujt dhe atë e ka zënë magjia), (ai) nuk është prej nesh.[73] Nesh këtu do të dhotë kombi Islam. Prandaj, Tijarah (supersticioni) konsiderohet midis veprimeve të cilat e nxjerrin, atë që beson në të, jashtë Islamit. Gjithashtu resuli s.a.u.s. ka sqaruar se Tijaraja është e sajuar nga njerëzit (pra ska asgjë të vërtetë) në një hadith tjetër të transmetuar nga Muavia ibn Hakem. Muavija i tha resulit s.a.u.s., Ka midis nesh që ndjekin shenjat e zogut. Resuli s.a.u.s. u përgjigj: Kjo është vetëm diçka e sajuar nga vetja juaj, kështu  që mos e lejo  atë tiu  ndalojë  juve.[74]  D.m.th. mos e lë atë që të të ndalojë nga diçka që dëshiron ta bësh sepse shenja të tilla janë të gjitha shpikje fiktive të imagjinatës së njeriut të cilat nuk janë reale. Pra i dërguari i Allahut shpjegoi qartë se Allahu nuk e bëri drejtimin në të cilin zogjtë fluturojnë shenjë për ndonjë gjë. Asnjë mbarësi ose fatkeqësi që ndodh, nuk shkaktohet e as nuk parashikohet nga lëvizjet e zogjve në fluturim, bile edhe n.q.s. ndonjë ngjarje ndodh në përpudhje me konceptet para Islame për këtë (Tijarah). 

Sahabët (shokët e resuli s.a.u.s.) kanë hedhur poshtë me forcë të gjitha manifestimet e besimit në shenjat e zogjve kudo që ata i gjenin ato të shprehura, tek shokët, studentët e tyre etj. P.sh. Ikrimah ka thënë: Një herë kur ne ishim ulur me Ibn Abasin, një zog fluturoi mbi ne dhe klithi. Një burrë nga grupi atëherë tha me zë të lartë. (shenjë) E mirë! (shenjë) E mirë! Ibn Abasi e qortoi atë duke thënë. Ska as të mirë as të keqe në të.[75] Gjithashtu edhe Tabiinët (studentët e sahabëve) kanë hedhur poshtë të gjitha format e besimit në shenja të shprehura në gjeneratën e tretë të muslimanëve. Një herë një sorrë klithi kur Tauusi ishte në një udhëtim me njërin prej shokëve të tij. Shoku i tij atëherë tha: (shenjë) E mirë! Tauusi u përgjigj: Çfarë është e mirë në të? Mos më shoqëro më.[76]  Megjithatë ka një thënie që i atribohet resulit s.a.u.s. në S.Buhari kuptimi i së cilës në një farë mënyre është i dyshimtë; Shenjat e këqia janë tre gjëra: gratë, kafshët që përdoren për ti hypur dhe shtëpitë.[77]  Aishja e ka hedhur poshtë këtë transmetim duke thënë: Pasha Atë që ia solli Furkanin Abul Kasimit (një prej emrave të resulit s.a.u.s.), kushdo që e tregon atë ka gënjyer. I dërguari i Allahut tha se njerëzit e injorancës shpesh thonin, Me siguri ka Tijareh te gratë, shtëpitë dhe kafshët e ngarkesës. Pastaj ajo këndoi ajetin: 



] ما أصاب من مصيبة فى الأرض و لا فى أنفسكم إلا فى كتاب من قبل أن نبرأها  [ 



Nuk godet fatkeqësi (mjerim) në tokë e as nuk ju bie juve veç në përputhje me çfarë ishte shkruar më parë   (57:22)[78]



Megjithatë hadidhi duhet komentuar sipas një tjetër transmetimi të tij i cili është më specifik; N.q.s. do kishte shenja të këqia, ato do  ishin te kuajt, gratë dhe vendet e banimit. [79] Resuli s.a.u.s. nuk ka kofirmuar ekzistencën e shenjave të këqia, por vetëm ka treguar vendet ku ajo mund të ndodhë më shumë n.q.s. do ishte e vërtetë. Arsyeja pse këto tre gjëra (gratë, kuajt dhe vendet e banimit) u specifikuan ishte se ato shoqëroheshin me fatkeqësi të shpeshta dhe se ato ishin gjërat më të rëndësishme në jetën e njeriut. Për këto gjëra resuli s.a.u.s. ka porositur të bëhen dua (lutje) të veçanta. Ai ka thënë: N.q.s. ndonjë prej jush martohet me një grua ose merr një shërbëtore ai duhet të vërë dorën mbi ballin e saj, të përmendë emrin e Allahut, të lutet për bekim pastaj të thotë:



"اللهم إنى أسألك خيرها و خير ما جبلتها عليه و أعوذبك من شرها و شر ما جبلتها عليه "

Allhumme inii es-eluke hajreha ue hajre maa xhebeltehaa alejh ue eudhubike min sherrihaa ue sherri maa xhebeltehaa alej.

O Allah, të lutem ty për më të mirën e saj dhe më të mirën e asaj që Ti e ke bërë një pjesë të natyrës së saj, dhe kërkoj mbrojtje te Ti nga e keqja e saj dhe e keqja që Ti e ke bërë pjesë të natyrës së saj. 

N.q.s. ai blen një deve le të kapë pjesën më të lartë të gungës së saj dhe të thotë po këtë dua. [80] 

Gjithashtu është trasmetuar se resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë se n.q.s. ndonjëri prej nesh hyn në një shtëpi ai duhet të thotë:

"أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق"

Eudhu bikelimaati-lahi taamaati min sherri maa hkalak 

Kërkoj mbrojtje në fjalët perfekte të Allahut nga e keqja që Ai ka krijuar.[81]  Enes ibn Malik citoi Jahja ibn Seid që tha se një grua shkoi te resuli s.a.u.s. dhe tha: O i dërguari i Allahut është një shtëpi, banorët e së cilës ishin shumë dhe pasuria e tyre ishte e bollshme. Pastaj numri i tyre u pakësua dhe pasuria u zhduk. A mund ne ta lëmë atë? Resuli s.a.u.s. u përgjigj: Lëreni atë sepse është mallkim prej Allahut.[82] Resuli s.a.u.s. i informoi ata se lënia e saj nuk ishte formë e Tijaras (supersticionit) sepse vendi kishte shkaktuar një ngarkesë psikologjike te ta për shkak të fatkeqësisë dhe vetmisë. Kjo është një ndjenjë natyrale që Allahu e ka vendosur te njeriu. Sa herë që njeriu ndjen diçka të keqe ose fatkeqësi në, ose nga një gjë, ai priret për të mos e pëlqyer atë dhe do të largohet sa më larg të jetë e mundur prej saj, megjithëse objekti në fjalë aktualisht nuk shkakton fatkeqësi. Gjithashtu duhet të bëjmë vërejtjen se kjo kërkesë u bë kur fatkeqësia i kishte mjeruar ata dhe jo përpara (se ti binte fatkeqësia). Është korrekte të thuash për një popull ose vend se është i mallkuar nga Allahu për shkak të fatkeqësive që i bien atyre. I mallkuar në kuptimin se ata janë ndëshkuar nga Allahu për diçka të keqe që kanë bërë. Gjithashtu njeriu priret për të dashur dhe për të qenë afër çdo gjëje që i sjell atij mbarësi dhe sukses. Kjo ndjenjë në vetvete nuk është Tijarah, megjithatë kur ajo vendoset në vend të gabuar mund të çojë në Tijarah dhe shirk, gjë që ndodh kur një individ përpiqet të mënjanojë vendet dhe gjërat në të cilat të tjerët kanë pasur fatkeqësi ose kur ai kërkon gjërat në të cilat të tjerët kanë pasur mbarësi. Ai fillon ti atribuojë fatkeqësitë dhe mbarësitë vendeve ose gjërave dhe në këtë moment ai mund edhe të kryejë veprime adhurimi atje (ose për to). 







                   Fa'l        [shenja e (mirë) e fatit]



Enesi transmeton se resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë: Nuk ka infeksion[83]   (Infektimi që hedh poshtë Islami është besimi se sëmundja krijohet vetë e jo nga Allahu, pasi sëmundja është një prej krijesave të Allahut dhe ndikimi i saj bëhet vetëm me lejen e Tij. Ndërsa kalimi i sëmundjes nga i sëmuri tek i shëndoshi është diçka e vërtetë që Islami nuk e hedh poshtë ashtu siç thotë resuli s.a.u.s.: Nuk duhet që i sëmuri të shkojë me të shëndoshin. [Tra, Buhari (10/243) Mbi mjeksinë, kapitulli i infektimit, dhe Muslim (4/1743) f.221, Mbi paqen, kapitulli i infektimit ]. Po ashtu në një hadith tjetër resuli s.a.u.s. thotë: Ikni prej lebrozit ashtu siç do iknit prej luanit. [Tra, Buhari (10/158), Mbi mjeksinë, kapitulli i infektimit.] ) as Tijarah, por unë e pëlqej Fal (in). Shokët atëherë  e pyetën: Çfarë është Fa'l? Ai u përgjigj:Një fjalë e mirë(shprehsëdhënse). [84]  Aprovimi  ose pranimi i shenjave të këqia tek objektet tregon mendime të këqia për Allahun dhe prezencën e ideve që përmbajnë shirk. Megjithëse, besimi në shenjat e mira priret për të qenë më pozitiv në drejtim të afrimit me Allahun, ai përmban shirkun e dhënies së fuqisë hyjnore gjërave të krijuara. Për këtë arsye sahabët u çuditën kur resuli s.a.u.s. shprehu pëlqimin e tij për Fa'l-in, një shenjë e mirë. Megjithatë resuli s.a.u.s. përcaktoi kufinjtë e konceptit të Fa'l-it brenda të cilëve ky koncept pranohet nga Islami dhe kjo (Fa'li që pranohet) është përdorimi i termave optimiste. P.sh. vënia e nofkës selim një njeriu të sëmurë ose uaaxhid (gjetës) një personi që ka humbur diçka. Përdorimi i këtyre dhe i termave të ngjashme me to ringjall shpresë dhe optimizëm në fatkeqësi dhe stimulon ndjenjën e të qënurit mirë.[85] 



               Vendimi Islam për shenjat 



Nga hadithet e mësipërme mund të duket qartë se Tijaraja i referohet besimit të përgjithshëm në shenja. Principi i nxjerrjes së parashikimit të fatit nga lëvizjet e zogjve është hedhur poshtë tërësisht nga sunneti i resulit s.a.u.s. Arabët e vjetër i merrnin shenjat nga zogjtë ndërsa kombet e tjera i merrnin shenjat e tyre nga diku tjetër, por në parim ato përmbajnë të njëjtën gjë. Shpesh kur origjina e këtyre shenjave indentifikohet, shirku në to bëhet shumë i qartë. Shenjat e mëposhtme janë vetëm disa nga shenjat e panumërta që vërehen sot në shoqërinë perendimore.

Trokitja në dru: Kur dikush është mirënjohës për diçka dhe shpreson se fati i tij sdo ndryshojë  thotë: Trokit në dru dhe shikon rrotull për dru që të trokasë në të. Origjina e këtij besimi vjen nga periudha kur njerëzit në Evropë besonin se zotat jetonin brenda pemëve. Për ti  kërkuar zotit-pemë një favor ata duhet të preknin pemën dhe n.q.s. dëshira e tyre realizohej ata duhej të preknin pemën përsëri për të falenderuar zotin-pemë.

Derdhja e kripës: N.q.s. kripa derdhet, shumë njerëz besojnë se fatkeqësia shumë shpejt do ti ndjekë ata, kështu që kripën e derdhur e hedhin mbi shpatullën e majtë për të neutralizuar fatkeqësinë. Origjina e kësaj gjëje (shenjë) është në besimin e të vjetërve se kripa ka fuqi magjike për shkak të aftësisë së saj për ti mbajtur gjërat e freskëta. Kështu që derdhja e kripës u bë paralajmërim i të keqes dhe n.q.s. mendohej se shpirtrat e këqinj jetonin në anën e majtë të dikujt, hedhja e kripës së derdhur mbi shpatullën e majtë supozohej se do të kënaqte shpirtrat e këqinj. 

Thyerja e pasqyrës: Shumë njerëz besojnë se thyerja e pasqyrës aksidentalisht është shenjë e 7 vjetëve fatkeqësi. Njerëzit e lashtë mendonin se pasqyrimet e tyre në ujë ishin shpirtërat e tyre. Kështu që n.q.s. pasqyrimi prishej (p.sh. n.q.s. dikush hidhte një guralec në ujë) dhe shpirtrat e tyre bëheshin copë-copë. Kur u bë pasqyra ky besim u transferua te to.

Macet e zeza: Kalimi i një maceje të zezë përmes  rrugës së dikujt për shumë njerëz është shenjë e fatit të keq. Ky besim e ka origjinën në mesjetë kur njerëzit besonin se macet e zeza ishin manaret e shtrigave. Mendohej se shtrigat bënin magji nga përzierja e trurit të maceve të zeza me pjesë thithlopash, gjarpërinjsh dhe insektesh. N.q.s. macja e zezë e ndonjë magjistareje jetonte 7 vjetë, pa përfunduar në përzierje, mendohej se macja ishte shndërruar në shtrigë (magjistare).

Numri 13: Në Amerikë numri 13 konsiderohet i pafat kështu në shumë ndërtesa kati i 13 quhet i 14. 13 e premte konsiderohet veçanërishtë e pafat dhe shumë njerëz evitojnë udhëtimet ose takimet speciale në këtë ditë dhe n.q.s. ndonjë gjë e keqe i bie (ndodh) atyre në këtë ditë ata menjëherë ia atribuojnë këtë kësaj ditë. Ky fenomen nuk është i kufizuar vetëm te njerëzit e zakonshëm ashtu siç mund të imagjinojë ndokush. P.sh. komandanti i fluturimit i Apollo-s në 1970, që gati u shkatërua, shpjegoi kur u kthye se ai duhet ta kishte ditur se diçka do të ndodhte. Kur u pyet pse, ai u përgjigj se fluturimi u bë në ditën e premte date 13, plasja (ndezja e motorëve) u bë në orën 13 dhe numri i fluturimit ishte Apollo 13. 

Origjina e këtij besimi vjen nga mbrëmja e darkës së fundit të Jezusit ashtu siç tregohet në Bibël. 

 Në darkën e fundit ishin 13 njerëz. Njëri prej të 13-tëve ishte Juda, njeriu që tradhëtoi Jezusin. 13 e premte mendohet se është e pafat për të paktën dy arsye. 

 1-E premtja është dita në të cilën supozohet se u kryqëzua Jezusi.

 2-Sipas besimit mesjetar e premtja është dita kur magjistaret (rët) bëjnë mbledhjet e tyre.

Në këto besime aftësia e Allahut për të shkaktuar mbarësinë ose fatkeqësinë ndahet me krijesat e Tij. Gjithashtu frika për fatkeqësitë dhe shpresa për mbarësi që duhet ti drejtohen vetëm  Allahut, i drejtohet objekteve të tjera veç Tij. Njohja e të ardhmes dhe të padukshmes është cilësi që i  takon vetëm Allahut, pra vetëm Ai është  njohësi i gajbit (të padukshmes), bile Allahu i ka treguar resulit s.a.u.s. në Kuran se n.q.s. ai (resuli s.a.u.s.) do ta njihte të fshehtën ai do kishte mënjanuar të gjitha fatkeqësitë. (7:188)

Prandaj besimi në shenja klasifikohet si veprim shirku në të gjitha kategoritë kryesore të teuhidit. Ky klasifikim vërtetohet nga hadithi i trasmetuar nga Ibn Mesudi në të cilin resuli s.a.u.s. tha: Tijarah është shirk! Tijarah është shirk! Tijarah është shirk![86] Abdullah ibn Amr ibn Asi gjithashtu trasmeton se resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë: Kushdo që ndalohet nga bërja e diçkaje për shkak të Tijaras ka kryer shirk. Shokët e pyetën, Me çfarë shlyhet kjo? Ai u përgjigj: Thuaj: 

" اللهم لا خير إلا خيرك و لا طير إلا طيرك و لا إله غيرك."

Allahumme laa hajre il-la hajruke ue la tajre il-la tajruke ue la ilahe gajruke.

O Allah, ska të mirë veç të mirës Tënde e as ogur veç ogurit tënd e ska Hyj tjetër veç Teje. [87]

{Përkthimi i duave është i përshtatur, prandaj i lutemi lexuesit që duatë ti mësojë në arabisht sh.p.(sh.p.-do të thotë shënim i përkthyesit)}

Nga hadithet e mësipërme duket qartë se Tijaraja nuk është e kufizuar vetëm te zogjtë por ajo përfshin të gjitha format e besimit në shenja. Këto besime variojnë në forma të ndryshme, vende të ndryshme dhe kohë të ndryshme megjithatë ato kanë një emërues të përbashkët, shirkun. Prandaj muslimanët duhet të jenë shumë të kujdesshëm të evitojnë këto besime dhe n.q.s. ata në mënyrë të pavetëdijshme veprojnë sipas këtyre besimeve ata duhet të thonë duanë e mësipërme. Kjo pjesë mund të duket e parëndësishme dhe gjithë ky trajtim për të mund të duket i kotë, megjithatë Islami e thekson këtë pjesë sepse kjo paraqet farën nga e cila mund të rritet shirku i madh. Adhurimi i idhujve, njerëzve, yjeve etj. nuk erdhi menjëherë. Praktika të tilla u zhvilluan për një periudhë të gjatë kohore. Besimi i njeriut në njësimin e Allahut gradualisht u gërrye (shkatërrua) ndërsa fara e shirkut të madh hodhi rrënjë dhe u rrit. Kështu që Islami, me anë të udhëzimit të tij në të gjitha aspektet e jetës, përpiqet të çrrënjosë farat e këqia para se ato të hedhin rrënjë dhe të shkatërrojnë themelin e besimit të një muslimani. 






[60] Nga ana letrare do të thotë sëmundje. Ka mundësi të ketë qenë Artriti.
 [61] Mbedhur nga Ahmedi, Ibn Maxhah dhe Ibn Hibban.
 [62] Mbledhur nga Ebu Dauudi (Sunnan Ebu Dauud eng-trans v.3 f1807 n.3865) dhe Bejhaki.
 [63] Vendi i betejës së fundit të madhe midis resulit s.a.u.s. dhe fiseve pagane arabe e cila u zhvillua në vitin e 10-të hixhri.
 [64] Nga ana gjuhësore do të thotë  që i ka gjërat e varura në të.
 [65] Mbledhur nga Tirmidhi, Nesai dhe Ahmedi.
 [66] Mbledhur nga Ahmedi dhe Hakim.
 [67] Mbledhur nga Ibn Uaki.
 [68] Mbledhur nga Ebu Dauudi (Sunnan Ebu Dauud eng-trans v.3 f.1089), Ahmedi, Ibn Maxhah dhe Ibn Hibban. Duaja është transmetuar gjithashtu nga Aishja dhe Enesi mbledhur nga Buhari (v.7 f.427-8 n.5) dhe Muslimi (S.Muslim eng-trsns v.5 f.1195 n.5434).
 [69] Treguar nga Ebu Hurejra dhe mbledhur nga  Buhari (shiko S.Buhari v.6 f.491 n.530).
 [70] Mbledhur nga Ahmedi dhe Hakimi.
 [71] Trasmetuar nga Ibn Mesud dhe mbledhur nga Ahmedi, Tirmidhiu dhe Hakimi.
 [72] Që në shqip do të thotë Ogur , një shenj e caktuar e cila tregon mbarësi ose fatkeqsi.shën.red.
 [73] Mbledhur nga Tirmidhiu.
 [74] S.Muslim eng-trans v.4 f.1209 n.5532.
 [75] Cituar në Tejsirin el-Aziz el-Hamid f.428.
 [76] Ibid.
 [77] S.Buhari v.7 f.447-8 n.666.
 [78] Mbledhur nga Ahmedi, Hakimi dhe Ibn Huzejmeh.
 [79] S.Buhari f.435 n.49.  S.Muslim eng-trans v.3 f.1099 n.3911.
 [80] Trasmetohet nga Emir ibn Shuajb dhe mledhur nga Ebu Dauudi (Sunnan Ebu Dauud eng-trans v.2 f.579 n. 2155) dhe Ibn Maxha.
 [81] Trasmetuar nga Hauhah bint Hakim dhe mbledhur nga Muslimi (S.Muslimi eng-trans v.4 f.1421 n.6521).
 [82] Mbledhur nga Ebu Dauud (Sunnan Ebu Dauud eng-trans v.3 f.1099-1100 n.3913) dhe Maliku (Muhamed Rahimudin Muuatta Imam Malik eng-trans f.413 n.1758). 
 [83] Në një tregim tjetër transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejra dhe mbledhur nga Buhari dhe Muslimi në të cilën resuli s.a.u.s. mohoi ekzistencën e infektimit, një beduin pyeti: O i dërguari i Allahut, po për rastin e një tufe devesh të shëndetshme në shkretëtirë në të cilën sillet një deve e sëmurë dhe ato të gjitha sëmuren për shkak të saj? Resuli s.a.u.s. u përgjigj: Kush e infektoi devenë e parë? (S.Buhari v.7 f.411-2 n.612) dhe S.Muslim eng-trans v.3 f.1097 n.3907). Resuli s.a.u.s. këtu mohon infektimin e bazuar në besimet para Islamit në të cilat shkaktimi i (infeksionit) saj i atribuohej shpirtrave dhe zotave veç Allahut.
 [84] Mbledhur nga Buhari (S.Buhari v.7 f.436 n.651) dhe S.Muslim (S.Muslim eng-trans v.4 f.1098 n.5519). Sunnan Ebu Dauud eng-trans v.3 f.1098 n.3906.
 [85] Tejsir Aziz Hamid f.434-435.
 [86] Mledhur nga Ebu Dauudi (Sunnan Ebu Dauud eng-trans v.3 f.1096-7 n.3901), Tirmidhi dhe Ibn Maxha.
 [87] Mbledhur nga Ahmedi dhe Taberani.

----------


## Arrnubi

5- Tregimi i fatit



Siç u përmend në kapitullin e mësipërm ka njerëz që deklarojnë se kanë dije nga bota e padukshme ose për të ardhmen. Këta njihen me emra të ndryshëm si p.sh.: falltor, astrolog, magjistar, palmit (ata që lexojnë fatin e dikujt nga shenjat mbi palmë) etj. Falltorët ose njerëzit që pretendojnë se lidhen me shpirtrat e vdekur përdorin metoda të ndryshme nga të cilat ata thonë se marrin (nxjerrin) informacion p.sh.: leximi i gjetheve të çajit, vizatimi i vijave, shkruarja e numrave, leximi i palmës, horoskopi, vështrimi i topave prej kristali, falli me letra, shikimi i filxhanit, hedhja e shkopave etj. Në këtë kapitull do të trajtojmë forma të ndryshme fallesh duke përjashtuar magjinë e cila do të trajtohet në kapitullin pasues.

Praktikantët e metodave të fshehta të cilët thonë se zbulojnë të padukshmen dhe parathonë të ardhmen, mund të ndahen në dy kategori kryesore:

 1- Ata që nuk kanë ndonjë dije ose sekret por që u thonë klientëve të tyre incidente të përgjithshme që ndodhin te shumica e njerëzve. Këta shpesh bëjnë një numër ritualesh pa kuptim dhe pastaj thonë hamendje të përgjithshme (të menduara më parë). Disa prej hamendjeve të tyre, për shkak se janë të përgjithshme, dalin të vërteta. Shumica e njerëzve priren për të kujtuar ato pak thënie që dalin të vërteta dhe shpejt harrojnë shumicën që nuk del e vërtetë. Kjo tendencë është rezultat i faktit se pas ca kohe të gjitha thëniet bëhen mendime gjysëm të harruara në subkoshiencë derisa diçka ndodh dhe i rikujton ato. P.sh. është bërë gjë e zakonshme në Amerikën e Veriut që të publikohen në çdo fillim viti thënie të ndryshme të falltorëve të famshëm. Kur u bë një shqyrtim i thënieve të ndryshme për vitin 1980 u zbulua se vetëm 24% e thënieve ishin të sakta.

 2- Grupi i dytë janë ata që kanë kontakte me xhin. Ky grup është më i rëndësishëm sepse ai zakonisht përmban gjynafin e rëndë të shirkut dhe ata që përzihen me të priren të jenë shumë të saktë në informacionin e tyre dhe kështu paraqesin një fitne (sprovë) të vërtetë si për muslimanët ashtu dhe për jo muslimanët. 



                       Bota e xhinëve



Disa njerëz janë përpjekur të mohojnë realitetin e xhinëve të cilëve Kur’ani i ka kushtuar një sure të tërë, suren El-Xhin (n.72). Duke u mbështetur në aspektin gjuhësor të fjalës xhin e cila vjen nga folja xhanne (جَانَّ), jexhunnu: “të mbulosh, fsheh”, ata thonë se fjala xhin i referohet (i drejtohet) “të huajve të zgjuar”. Të tjerë bile thonë se një xhin është një njeri që s’ka mendje të vërtetë në kokën e tij, por ai ka natyrë zjarri.

E vërteta është se xhinët paraqesin një tjetër krijesë të Allahut e cila bashkekziston me njeriun në tokë. Allahu i krijoi xhinët para se Ai të krijonte njerëzimin dhe i krijoi këto dy krijesa (xhinët dhe njerëzit) nga elemente jo të njëjta. Allahu thotë: 



] و لقد خلقنا الإنسان من صلصالٍ من حمإ مسنون[ 

] و الجان خلقناه من قبل من نار السموم [ 



“Ne e krijuam njeriun nga balta e argjilit, të zi e të prishur (me erë të keqe)”.

“E xhinët i krijuam më parë nga zjarri, nga flaka e fortë.” (15:26-27)



Ata u quajtën xhin sepse ata nuk mund të shikohen nga syri i njeriut. Iblisi (shejtani) është prej xhinëve megjithëse ai ishte mes melekëve kur ata u urdhëruan nga Allahu t’i bëjnë sexhde Ademit. Allahu na tregon në Kur’an çfarë tha shejtani kur u pyet pse nuk i bëri sexhde Ademit:



] قال أنا خير منه خلقتنى من  نار و خلقته من طين [ 



“Ai (Iblisi) tha: “Unë jam më i mirë se ai, mua më ke krijuar nga zjarri, e atë e krijove nga balta!” (38:76)



Aishja trasmeton se resuli s.a.u.s. tha: “Melekët u krijuan nga drita dhe xhinët nga zjarri pa  tym.”[88]  Allahu   thotë në Kur’an:



“(Përkujto) kur u thamë melekëve: “Përuljuni Ademit, e ata iu përulën, përveç Iblisit. Ai ishte nga xhinët …””(18:50)



Prandaj është e gabuar t’a konsiderojmë atë (Iblisin) melek. Xhinët mund t’i ndajmë në tre kategori të gjëra sipas mënyrës së ekzistencës së tyre. Resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë: “Ka tre lloje xhinësh: Një lloj fluturon në ajër gjithë kohën, një tjetër lloj ekziston si gjarpërinj dhe qen dhe lloji i kufizuar në tokë i cili banon në një vend ose endet rreth tij.” [89] 

Xhinët mund të ndahen gjithashtu në dy kategori sipas besimit të tyre: Musliman dhe kafira (jobesimtar). Allahu na tregon për xhinët besimtarë në suren El-Xhin:



] قل أوحى إلى أنه استمع نفر من الجن فقالوا إنا سمعنا قرءانا عجبا [ ] يهدى إلى الرشد فئا منا به و لن نشرك بربنا أحدا [ ] و أنه تعلى جد ربنا ما اتخذ صاحبة و لا ولدا [ ] و أنه كان يقول سفيهنا على الله شططا [ 



“Thuaj: “Mua më është shpallur se një grup i vogël nga xhinët i vuri veshin dhe dëgjoi (Kur’anin) dhe (kur u kthyen te të vetët) thanë: “Ne kemi dëgjuar një Kur’an që mahnit që udhëzon në të vërtetën, andaj ne i besuam atij dhe Zotit tonë, kurrësesi nuk do t’ia shoqërojmë më askënd. Dhe se lartësia e madhëruar e Zotit tonë, nuk është që ka as grua, as fëmijë. S’ka dyshim se ai mendjelehti jonë fliste të pa vërteta ndaj Allahut.”” (72:1-4)



“Është e vërtetë se prej nesh ka besimtarë (muslimanë) dhe prej nesh ka që janë jashtë rrugës (jobesimtarë), e kush e pranoi Islamin, të tillët mësynë rrugën e shpëtimit. Ndërsa ata që lëshuan rrugën, ata u bënë lëndë e xhehennemit.” (72:14-5)



Xhinët jobesimtarë quhen në arabisht me emra të ndryshëm p.sh. Ifrit, shejtan, ka’riin etj. Ata përpiqen t’a ç’orietojnë njeriun në forma dhe mënyra të ndryshme. Cilido prej njerëzve që i dëgjon ata dhe bën një punë për ta, quhet shejtan. Allahu thotë:



] و كذلك جعلنا لكل نبى عدوا شياطين الإنس و الجن  …[ 



“Dhe kështu çdo pejgamberi i bëmë armik shejtanët prej njerëzve dhe xhinëve …” (6:112)



Çdo njeri ka një xhin që e shoqëron atë dhe ky xhin quhet ***** (shok, bashkudhëtar) dhe është pjesë e testimit të njeriut në këtë jetë. Xhini inkurajon dëshirat më të ulta të njeriut dhe përpiqet në mënyrë të vazhdueshme për ta mënjanuar atë nga rruga e drejtë. Resuli s.a.u.s. duke komentuar këtë gjë ka thënë: “Secilit prej jush i është shoqëruar një shok prej xhinëve.” Sahabët pyetën: “Edhe ty o i dërguari i Allahut?” Dhe resuli s.a.u.s. u përgjigj: “Edhe mua, veçse Allahu më ka ndihmuar mua kundër tij dhe ai është nënshtruar. Tani ai vetëm më nxit të bëj të mira.” [90]  Profetit Sulejman iu dha mrekullia e kontrollit mbi xhinët si shenjë e profecisë së tij. Allahu thotë në Kur’an:



] و حشر لسليمان جنوده من الجن و الإنس و الطير فهم يوزعون [ 



“E Sulejmanit i ishte tubuar ushtria e vet që përbëhej nga xhinët, nga njerëzit dhe nga shpendët dhe ata mbanin vendin.” (27:17)



Por kjo fuqi nuk i është dhënë askuj tjetër. Askush tjetër nuk lejohet të kontrollojë xhinët dhe askush nuk mundet. Resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë: “Një Ifrit (xhin i fuqishëm dhe i keq) prej xhinëve pështyu mbi mua natën e kaluar duke u përpjekur të më prishte namazin. Allahu më lejoi mua t’a nënshtroj atë dhe kur unë doja t’a lidhja atë në njërën prej kollonave të xhamisë që të gjithë ju të mund t’a shihnit atë në mëngjes m’u kujtua duaja e vëllait tim Sulejmanit: “… O Zoti im më fal (gabimin) më dhuro asi pushteti që askush pas meje nuk do t’a ketë; vërtetë, Ti je dhuruesi më i madh.” (38:35)[91] 

Njeriu nuk mund të arrijë kontrollin mbi xhinët sepse ishte një mrekulli e veçantë e dhënë profetit Sulejman. (Në fakt) kontakti me xhinët në rrethana të tjera veç zotërimit ose aksidentale shumë shpesh bëhet nga kryerja e veprimeve ofenduese ndaj Zotit të cilat janë të përbuzura dhe të ndaluara në fe.[92]  Qëllimi i xhinëve të këqinj (shejtanë) është që të tërheqë sa më shumë të tjerë në gjynafin më të rëndë, adhurimin e të tjerëve veç Allahut ose bashkë me Të.

Kontakti dhe kontrata me xhinët bëhet nga fallxhorët të cilëve xhinët mund t’u japin informacion për të ardhmen. Resuli s.a.u.s. ka përshkruar se si xhinët marrin informacion për të ardhmen. Ai ka treguar se xhinët ishin të aftë të udhëtonin në drejtim të kufinjve më të ulët të qiellit dhe dëgjonin ca informacione për të ardhmen që melekët i trasmetonin midis tyre. Pastaj ktheheshin në tokë dhe ushqenin me informacione njerëzit me të cilët kishin lidhje.[93] Kjo ndodhte shpesh para profecisë së Muhammedit s.a.u.s. dhe fallxhorët në atë kohë ishin shumë të saktë në informacionin e tyre. Kështu që ata ishin të aftë të fitonin pozitë në oborret mbretërore dhe gëzonin shumë popullaritet, bile edhe adhuroheshin në disa vende. Pasi resuli s.a.u.s.filloi misionin e tij situata ndryshoi. Allahu i urdhëroi melekët që të ruanin me shumë kujdes kufinjtë më të ulët të qiellit dhe shumica e xhinëve u gjuajtën me meteorë dhe yje goditës. Allahu e ka përshkruar këtë fenomen në Kur’an:



] و أنا لمسنا السماء فوجد ناها ملئت حرسا شديدا و شهبا [  ] وأنا كنا نقعد منها مقاعد للسمع فمن يستمع الأن يجد له شهابا رصدا [ 



“Dhe vërtetë ne (xhinët) kemi hulumtuar të arrijmë qiellin po atë e gjetëm përplot roje të forta dhe me shkëndija (zjarri që djeg). Dhe më parë hulumtonim në vend vështrimin për të dëgjuar, e kush përpiqet të dëgjojë tash, ai has në pusinë e shkëndijës së zjarrtë.” (72:8-9) 



] و حفظناها من كل شيطان رجيم [ ] إلا من استرق السمع فأتبعه شهاب مبين [ 



“Dhe atë (qiellin) e kemi ruajtur prej çdo djalli të mallkuar. Përveç atij që vjedh (përgjon) ç’ka dëgjohet, po edhe atë e ndjek ylli i zjarrtë (e djeg).” (15:17-18)



Ibn Abasi ka thënë: “Kur resuli s.a.u.s. dhe një grup prej shokëve të tij u nis për në tregun Ukaadh, shejtanët u bllokuan nga dëgjimi i informacionit në qiell. Meteorët u lëshuan mbi ta, kështu ata u kthyen te populli i tyre. Populli i tyre i pyeti çfarë kishte ndodhur dhe ata ia treguan. Disa sugjeruan se diçka do kishte ndodhur kështu që ata u shpërndanë nëpër tokë për të gjetur shkakun. Disa prej tyre ndeshën resulin s.a.u.s. dhe shokët e tij kur ata ishin në namaz dhe dëgjuan Kur’anin. Ata thanë me veten e tyre se ky duhet të ishte shkaku që i bllokoi ata nga dëgjimi. Pastaj ata u kthyen te populli i tyre dhe i thanë: “… Ne kemi dëgjuar një Kur’an që mahnit që udhëzon në të vërtetën, prandaj ne i besuam atij dhe Zotit tonë, kurrësesi nuk do t’ia shoqërojmë më askënd.”(72:1-2)[94]   Kështu që xhinët nuk mund të mbledhin më informacion për të ardhmen aq kollaj sa ç’e merrnin para misionit të resulit s.a.u.s. Për shkak të kësaj ata tani e përziejnë informacionin me shumë gënjeshtra. Resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë: “Ata (xhinët) do t’a kalonin informacionin poshtë derisa ai arrin buzët e magjistarit ose fallxhorit. Shumë herë një meteor i arrin ata përpara se ata t’a kalojnë atë. N.q.s. ata e kalojnë atë para se të goditen, ata do t’i shtonin  atij  100  gënjeshtra.” [95]  Aishja  trasmeton se kur ajo e pyeti resulin s.a.u.s. për fallxhorët ai u përgjigj se ata nuk ishin asgjë. Ajo pastaj përmendi se fallxhorët ndonjëherë u thoshin gjëra që ishin të vërteta. Resuli s.a.u.s. tha: “Kjo është një pjesë e të vërtetës të cilën xhini e vjedh dhe e llomotit në veshin e shokut të tij, por ai e  përzien atë  me 100  gënjeshtra”[96] Njëherë   ndërsa Umar Ibn Hatabi ishte ulur, një  burrë  i  pashëm[97]   kaloi pranë tij. Umari tha: “N.q.s. nuk jam gabim, ky person është akoma duke ndjekur fenë e tij të kohërave para Islamit ose ndoshta ai ishte njëri prej fallxhorëve të tyre.” Ai urdhëroi që njeriu (burri) të sillej tek ai dhe e pyeti për çfarë ai dyshonte. Burri iu përgjigj: “Unë s’kam parë kurrë një ditë si kjo ku muslimani ballafaqohet me akuza të tilla.” Umari tha: “Ti duhet të më  informosh.” Pastaj njeriu tha: “Unë isha falltori i tyre në kohën e injorancës.” Me të dëgjuar këtë Umari pyeti: “Më trego për gjërat e çuditshme që xhini yt femër të thoshte ty.” Atëherë burri tha: “Një ditë kur isha në treg ajo erdhi te unë shumë e mërzitur dhe tha: “A nuk i ke parë ti xhinët e dëshpëruar pas turpërimit të tyre? Dhe shkuarjen e tyre pas deveve femra dhe pronarëve të tyre.””[98]  Umari thirri: “Është e vërtetë.” [99]  Xhinët janë në gjendje të informojnë njerëzit me të cilët lidhen, për të ardhmen relative. P.sh. kur dikush shkon te një fallxhor, xhini i fallxhorit merr të dhëna nga xhini i personit (sqaruam më parë se çdo person ka një xhin) për planet që ky njeri ka bërë para se të shkojë atje. Kështu që fallxhori është i aftë t’i thotë personit se ai do këtë ose atë, apo shko këtu ose atje. Me anën e kësaj metodë fallxhori i vërtetë është në gjendje të mësojë për të kaluarën e të huajit në detaje të hollësishme. Ai është në gjendje t’i tregojë një personi krejtësisht të huaj për të, emrat e prindërve të tij (të personit), ku ka lindur ai, çfarë ka bërë në fëmijëri (ky person) etj. Aftësia për të përshkruar shumë saktë (sikur është e gjallë) të kaluarën është një prej shenjave të fallxhorit të vërtetë që ka kontakt me xhin. Kjo për shkak se xhinët janë në gjendje të përshkojnë distanca të mëdha menjëherë, të mbledhin sasi gjigande informacioni rreth gjërave të fshehta, sendeve të humbura dhe ngjarjeve të pa vëzhguara. Provë për këtë aftësi është historia e përmendur në Kur’an për profetin Sulejman dhe Belkizën (mbretëresha e Shebës). “Njëri prej xhinëve të vrazhdë (Ifrit) tha: “Unë do t’a sjell atë ty, para se të ngrihesh nga vendi yt, unë për të kam fuqi dhe jam i sigurt!”” (27:39) 



                 Ligji Islam për tregimin e fatit



Për shkak të kufrit që përfshihet në tregimin e fatit, Islami mban një qëndrim shumë të ashpër ndaj tij. Islami kundërshton çdo lloj shoqërimi me ata që praktikojnë tregimin e fatit duke përjashtuar rastin e këshillimit të tyre për të hequr dorë nga këto praktika të ndaluara. 



              Shkuarja te fallxhorët



Resuli s.a.u.s. ka vendosur rregulla të qarta të cilat ndalojnë çdo shkuarje te fallxhorët. Safijjeh trasmeton nga Hafsa (gruaja e resulit s.a.u.s.) se resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë: “Namazi i kujtdo që i afrohet ndonjë fallxhori dhe e pyet atë për ndonjë gjë nuk pranohet për 40 ditë dhe netë.” [100] Ndëshkimi në këtë hadith është (thjesht) për afrimin te një fallxhor dhe pyetja e tij për kuriozitet. Ky ndalim mbështetet gjithashtu edhe nga hadithi i Muavi ibn Hakem es-Sulemi në të cilin ai thotë: “O i dërguari i Allahut ka disa njerëz prej nesh që (vizitojnë) shkojnë te fallxhorët.” Resuli s.a.u.s. iu përgjigj: “Mos shkoni tek ata.” [101] Ky ndëshkim i ashpër është caktuar për shkuarjen tek fallxhorët sepse ky veprim është hapi i parë në drejtim të besimit te fallxhorët. N.q.s. dikush shkon atje duke dyshuar se a është i vërtetë tregimi i fatit apo jo, dhe n.q.s disa prej thënieve të fallxhorit dalin të vërteta ai me siguri do të bëhet një besimtar i zjarrtë dhe i zellshëm në tregimin e fatit dhe në fallxhorët. Individi që i afrohet një fallxhori është i detyruar të bëjë namazin e tij të detyruar gjatë gjithë periudhës 40 ditore megjithëse ai nuk merr shpërblim për namazin, dhe n.q.s. ai e braktis namazin ai ka kryer një tjetër gjynaf të madh. Sipas shumicës së juristëve kjo është e ngjashme me ligjin Islam në rastin e namazit mbi ose në pronë të vjedhur. Dijetarët thonë se kur namazi farz kryhet, në rrethana normale, ai heq detyrimin e namazit nga individi dhe me anë të tij individi fiton shpërblim. N.q.s. namazi kryhet mbi ose në pronë të vjedhur ai heq detyrimin e namazit por ai s’ka shpërblim (sevape).[102] Prandaj, resuli s.a.u.s. ka ndaluar faljen e të njëjtit namaz farz dy herë.





                     Besimi te fallxhorët



Islami e cilëson këdo që shkon te falltori duke besuar se ai di të padukshmen dhe të ardhmen, kafir (jobesimtar, mohues). Ebu Hurejra dhe Hasani trasmetojnë nga resuli s.a.u.s. se ai  ka thënë: “Kushdo që i afrohet një fallxhori dhe beson çfarë ai thotë, ka mohuar atë që iu shpall Muhammedit.” [103] Një besim i tillë i jep krijesave disa prej cilësive të Allahut në lidhje me dijen e të padukshmes dhe të ardhmes. Pra ai rrëzon teuhidin Esmaa ues-Sifaat dhe paraqet shirk në këtë aspekt teuhidi. Për analogji në kufër përfshihet edhe leximi i librave ose shkrimeve të falltorëve, dëgjimi i tyre në radio ose shikimi në televizion sepse këto janë mjetet më të zakonshme me anën e të cilave sot falltorët përhapin thëniet e tyre. Allahu thotë qartë në Kur’an se askush veç Tij nuk e njeh të padukshmen, bile as resuli s.a.u.s. Allahu thotë:



] و عنده مفاتح الغيب لا يعلمها إلا هو … [ 



“Çelësat e fshehtësisë janë vetëm te Ai, atë (fshehtësinë) nuk e di askush veç Tij …” (6:59) 



Allahu i ka thënë të dërguarit Muhammed s.a.u.s.:



] قل لا أملك لنفسى نفعا و لا ضرا إلا ما شاء الله و لوكنت أعلم الغيب لاستكثرت من الخير و ما مسنى السوء … [ 



“Thuaj: “Unë nuk kam në dorë për veten time as ndonjë dobi, as ndonjë dëm, veç ç’farë do Allahu. Sikur t’a dija të fshehtën, do të shumoja për vete të dobishmet e nuk do më prekte gjë e keqe….”” (7:188)



Në një ajet tjetër thuhet:



] قل لا يعلم من فى السماوات و الأرض الغيب إلا الله …[ 



“Thuaj: “Askush veç Allahut as në qiell, as në tokë nuk e di të fshehtën….”” (27:65)



Prandaj të gjitha metodat e ndryshme që përdoren nëpër botë nga falltorët ose treguesit e fatit janë të ndaluara për muslimanët (p.sh. parja e filxhanit të kafesë, hedhja e fallit me letra, horoskopi, orakulli etj. sh.p.). Allahu thotë në Kur’an:



] إن الله عنده علم الساعة و ينزل الغيث و يعلم ما فى الأرحام و ما تدرى نفس ما ذا تكسب غدا و ما تدرى نفس بأى أرض تموت إن الله عليم خبير [ 



“S’ka dyshim se vetëm  Allahu e di kur do të ndodhë kijameti, Ai e di kur e lëshon shiun. Ai e di se ç’ka në mitra e veç Tij nuk e di kush ç’farë do ti ndodhë nesër, dhe askush nuk e di, veç Tij, se në ç’vend (ose kohë) do të vdesë. Allahu është më i dijshmi, më i njohuri.” (31:34)



Ne duhet të kemi kujdes me librat, revistat, gazetat apo dhe individët të cilët në një mënyrë ose në një tjetër, thonë që dinë të ardhmen ose të padukshmen. P.sh. kur një musliman që merret me parashikimin e motit parashikon shi, borë ose kushte të tjera klimaterike për të nesërmen ai duhet të shtojë shprehjen “InshaAllah” (n.q.s. do Allahu). Gjithashtu kur muslimania doktoreshë e informon pacienten e saj se ajo do të lindë një fëmijë në 9 muaj ose në këtë apo atë ditë ajo duhet të shtojë “InshaAllah” sepse këto parashikime janë vetëm vlerësime të bazuara mbi informacion statistikor.




[88] Mbledhur nga Muslimi (S.Muslim eng-trans v.4 f.1450 n.7134). 
 [89] Mbledhur nga Tabariu dhe Hakimi.
 [90] Mbledhur nga Muslimi (S.Muslim eng-trans v.4 f.1472 n. 6757).
 [91] Mbledhur nga Buhari (S.Buhari v.1 f.268 n.75) dhe Muslimi (S.Muslimi eng-trans v.1 f.273 n.1104).
 [92] Ibn Tejmia Ese mbi xhinët.(Në këtë rast xhinët luajn me njerzit duke u krijuar përshtypjen atyre se ata janë në sherbim të tyre në fakt ndodh e kundërta.shen red.)
7
 [93] Mbledhur nga Buhari dhe Muslimi (S.Muslimi eng-trans v.4 f.1210 n.5538).
 [94] Mbledhur nga Buhari (S.Buhari v.6 f.415-6 n.443), Muslimi (S.Muslim v.1 f.243-4 n.908), Tirmidhiu dhe Ahmedi.
 [95] Mbledhur nga Buhari (S.Buhari v.8 f.150 n.232) dhe Tirmidhiu.
 [96] Mbledhur nga Buhari (S.Buhari v.7 f.439 n.657), Muslimi (S.Muslim eng-trans v.4 f.1209 n.5535).
 [97] Emri tij ishte Sauaad ibn Kaarib.
 [98] Pasi xhinët u ndaluan nga dëgjimi i melekëve ata duhet të ndiqnin arabët për të zbuluar pse u ndaluan.
 [99] Mbledhur nga Buhari (S.Buhari v.5 f.131-2 n.206).
 [100] Mbledhur nga Muslimi (S.Muslim eng-trans v.4 f.1211 n.5540).
 [101] Ibid v.4 f.1209 n.5532.
 [102] Cituar nga En-Neueui në Tejsir El-Aziz El-Hamid f.407. 
 [103] Mbledhur nga Ahmed, Ebu Dauud (Sunnan Ebu Dauud eng-trans v.3 f.1095 n.3895) dhe Bajhaki.

----------


## Arrnubi

6- Kapitulli për astrologjinë


Dijetarët e hershëm muslimanë e quanin fushën e yjeve dhe llogarive planetare në tërësi me emrin Tenxhim dhe ata e ndanin atë në tre kategori kryesore për qëllim analizimi dhe klasifikimi sipas ligjit Islam.

  1- Kategoria e parë paraqet besimin se qëniet tokësore influencohen nga trupa qiellorë dhe çfarë do ndodhë në të ardhmen mund të parashikohet nga vëzhgimi i lëvizjeve të këtyre  trupave.[104]  Ky besim, që njihet me emrin astrologji dhe që e ka origjinën e tij në Mesopotami në mijëvjeçarin e tretë p.e.s., arriti zhvillim të plotë në civilizimin grek. Gjithashtu forma më e vjetër Mesopotamiane e tij arriti në Indi dhe Kinë në shekullin e 6 p.e.s., por në Kinë u adoptua vetëm parashikimi i të ardhmes nga yjet. Në Mesopotami astrologjia ishte një institucion mbretëror në të cilin shenjat në lidhje me mirëqënien e mbretit dhe popullit të tij merreshin nga shenjat në qiell. Besimi bazë në Mesopotami ishte se trupat qiellorë ishin zota të fuqishëm. Kur këto yje-zota  u paraqitën në Greqi, në shekullin e 4 p.e.s., u bënë burim për besimin planetar grek. Gjithashtu në Greqi astrologjia si një “shkencë” e përcaktimit të së ardhmes u përhap dhe jashtë oborrit mbretëror te ata që mund t’a  kapnin  atë. [105]  Për më shumë se 200 vjet astrologjia kishte një influencë dominuse mbi fenë, filozofinë dhe shkencën pagane e më pas pati ndikim të madh te Europa kristiane. Të dy Dante dhe sh.Thomas Aquinas, evpropianë të shekullit të 13, pranuan shkakun astrologjik në filozofitë e tyre respektive (d.m.th. pranuan astrologjinë sh.p.). Ky besim mbahej edhe nga Sabianët tek të cilët u dërgua i dërguari Ibrahim a.s. Sabianët hyjnizonin diellin, hënën dhe yjet dhe i bënin sexhde atyre. Gjithashtu ata ndërtonin vende të veçanta adhurimi në të cilat vendoseshin statuja dhe piktura që paraqisnin trupa qiellorë. Ata besonin se shpirtrat e trupave qiellorë zbritnin te idhujt, komunikonin me ta dhe plotësonin kërkesat apo nevojat e njerëzve. [106]  Kjo formë e astrologjisë konsiderohet kufër sepse shkatërron teuhidin Esmaa ues-Sifaat. Besime të tilla i japin planeteve, yjeve dhe galaktikave disa prej cilësive të Zotit. (Cilësia e Zotit që i jepet më shumë krijesave në këto besime është Kaderi). Ata që praktikojnë astrologjinë janë kafira sepse ata deklarojnë se dinë të ardhmen e cila dihet vetëm nga Allahu. Duke ia atribuar vetes disa prej cilësive të Allahut ata iu “ofrojnë” atyre që besojnë te ta një mundësi fallse për të mënjanuar të keqen të cilën Allahu e ka përcaktuar për ta dhe për të fituar të mirën të cilën Allahu nuk e ka përcaktuar për ta. Astrologjia klasifikohet harram bazuar në hadithin e Ibn Abasit ku resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë: “Kushdo që merr dije nga ndonjë degë e astrologjisë ka marrë dije  nga një degë e magjisë. Sa më shumë që e shton (rrit, zmadhon) dijen në këtë gjë aq më shumë ai e shton (rrit, zmadhon) gjynafin.” [107]  

  2- Në kategorinë e dytë futen ata që thonë se Allahu ka dashur (ka bërë) që lëvizja e trupave qiellorë të tregojë ngjarjet që ndodhin në tokë.[108] Ky është edhe besimi i astrologëve muslimanë të cilët mësuan dhe praktikuan shkencën babilonase të astrologjisë. Astrologjia u shfaq në oborrin mbretëror nga halifët e vonshëm Emevij ashtu siç u shfaq te Abasitë e parë. Secili halif, nga këta që u përmendën më sipër, kishte një grup astrologësh që duhet t’a këshillonin atë për punët e ditës dhe t’a paralajmëronin për rreziqet që afroheshin. Për shkak se masat muslimane e dinin se astrologjia në formën e saj origjinale ishte kufër këta muslimanë që donin t’a praktikonin atë bënë një kompromis që ajo të dukej nga ana Islame e pranueshme. Dhe ky kompromis ishte thënia se parashikimet astrologjike ishin sipas dëshirës së Allahut. Por edhe kjo formë e astrologjisë është harram dhe ai që e praktikon atë konsiderohet kafir. Sepse në të vërtetë nuk ka ndryshim në esencë midis këtij besimi dhe atij të paganëve. Në këtë lloj besimi fuqia e Allahut i jepet trupave qiellorë dhe ata që thonë se interpretojnë informacionin e këtyre trupave pohojnë se kanë dije për të ardhmen, dije e cila  i përket vetëm Allahut. Megjithatë disa dijetarë të vonshëm u bënë të dobët në zbatimin e ligjeve hyjnore dhe lejuan këtë formë të  astrologjisë për shkak se ky besim ishte bërë i pranueshëm nga shumë muslimanë.

  3- Në kategorinë e tretë dhe të fundit futet përdorimi i informacionit të yjeve nga lundërtarët ose udhëtarët e shkretëtirave në mënyrë që të përcaktojnë drejtimet, ose nga fermerët për të përcaktuar arritjen e stinëve në mënyrë që ata të dinë kur të kultivojnë drithërat etj. [109] Këto ose praktika të ngjashme me to paraqesin aspektin e vetëm të astrologjisë që është hallall për muslimanët në përputhje me Kur’anin dhe sunnetin. Argumenti për këtë është ajeti i mëposhtëëm i Kur’anit.: 



] و هو الذى جعل لكم النجوم لتهتدوا بها فى ظلمات البر و البحر …[



“Ai është, që krijoi yjet për ju që me ta të orientoheni në errësira kur jeni në tokë ose në det …  “ (6:97)



Buhari transmeton thënien e mëposhtme nga Kataadeh:[110]  “Allahu i bëri yjet për të treguar drejtimin (e udhëtimit) dhe për goditjen e shejtanëve. Kështu që, kushdo që kërkon ndonjë gjë përtej kësaj ka spekulluar. Ai ka lënë fatin e tij, ka humbur pjesën e tij të jetës së mirë, dhe ka marrë përsipër atë për të cilën ai nuk ka dije. Me të vërtetë, ata që e bëjnë këtë janë njerëz injorantë ndaj urdhërave të Allahut. Ata kanë shpikur hyjnizimin për yjet, duke thënë se kush martohet sipas filan ylli do t’i ndodhë kjo ose ajo gjë, ose kush udhëton sipas filan ylli do të gjejë këtë ose atë gjë. As yjet, as kafshët e as shpendët nuk dinë ndonjë gjë prej të padukshmes. Allahu duhet t’ia kishte mësuar atë Ademit n.q.s. Ai do donte t’ia mësonte atë dikujt. Allahu e krijoi Ademin  me duart e Tij, i bëri melekët t’i përkuleshin atij dhe i mësoi atij emrat e gjërave.” 

Kufizimet e vëna nga Kataadah për përdorimin e yjeve bazohen mbi ajetin 98 të sures En’aam që u përmend më sipër. Gjithashtu ajo bazohet në ajetin e mëposhtëëm:



] و لقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح و جعلنها رجوما للشياطين…[ 



“Ne qiellin me të afërt e kemi zbukuruar me kandila (yje ndriçues) dhe ata i kemi bërë gjuajtës kundër djajve, … “ (67:5)





Resuli s.a.u.s. ka shpjeguar se xhinët ndonjëherë udhëtojnë në qiell dhe përgjojnë melekët kur ata bisedojnë midis tyre për ngjarje që do të ndodhin në tokë. Xhinët pastaj kthehen në tokë dhe informojnë ata që merren me parashikimin e të ardhmes. Ai gjithashtu  ka shpjeguar se Allahu përdor goditjet me yje për t’i larguar ata (xhinët) dhe për të parandaluar përgjimin përveç rasteve të rralla. Resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë edhe se parashikimet e fallxhorëve janë përzierje e pak të vërtetave me qindra gënjeshtra. [111] Prandaj muslimanët janë të detyruar të ruhen nga përdorimi i yjeve për qëllime të tjera veç atyre që janë përcaktuar qartë nga Allahu.



              Argumentet e astrologëve muslimanë



Muslimanët e ngatërruar me astrologjinë janë përpjekur të shfrytëzojnë disa ajete të Kur’anit për të mbështetur dhe justifikuar praktikat e tyre. P.sh. surja Buruxh është përkthyer në Anglisht si kapitulli i “shenjave zodiakale” [112]  dhe ajeti i saj i parë është përkthyer si një betim hyjnor: “Pasha shenjat zodiakale.”

Ky përkthim i fjalës “Buruxh” është një përkthim i pasaktë, i gabuar dhe që të prin në rrugë të shtrembër. Kjo fjalë në të vërtetë ka kuptimin “konfigurimet e yjeve” dhe jo “shenjat zodiakale”. Shenjat zodiakale janë vetëm forma kafshësh që i vihen konfiguracioneve yjore dhe këto shenja janë të marra nga Babilonasit dhe Grekët e lashtë. Prandaj ky ajet në asnjë mënyrë nuk mund të mbështesë praktikën pagane të adhurimit  të yjeve. Paraqitja në forma kafshësh nuk ka lidhje me konfiguracionet e yjeve, jo vetëm kaq, por lëvizja e yjeve në qiell mund të shkaktojë që konfiguracioni i yjeve  të ndryshojë krejtësisht me kalimin e kohës. 

Në kohët e hershme ajeti i mëposhtëëm përdorej për të justifikuar astrologjinë në oborret e halifëve.:



] و علامات وبالنجم هم يهتدون [ 



“Vuri edhe shenja të tjera (për orientim ditën), ndërsa (natën) ata orientohen me anë të yjeve.” (16:16) 



Astrologët “muslimanë” thoshin se ky ajet do të thotë se yjet janë shenja që tregojnë të padukshmen dhe nga kjo dije njerëzit mund të udhëhiqen në të ardhmen e tyre. [113]  Ibn Abasi, të cilin resuli s.a.u.s. e ka quajtur përkthyes të (të kuptimit) Kur’anit, ka thënë: “Shenjat”, e përmendura në këtë ajet nënkuptojnë shenjat e rrugëve ose shenjat e vendeve në orët e ditës. Ato nuk i referohen aspak yjeve. Ai vazhdoi të thoshte se pjesa “…ndërsa (natën) ata orientohen me anën e yjeve” do të thotë se ata orientohen për të gjetur drejtimin e udhëtimit të tyre gjatë natës, në tokë ose det, nga yjet.”[114]  Me fjalë të tjera kuptimi i këtij ajeti është i njëjtë me atë të ajetit 98 sure El-En’am. Në çdo rast, përdorimi  i këtyre ose ajeteve të tjera të Kur’anit për të mbështetur studimin dhe aplikimin e pseudoshkencës së astrologjisë, është krejtësisht i pa vlefshëm. Ky përdorim kundërshton shumë ajete të tjera në Kur’an të cilat pohojnë se vetëm Allahu e di të ardhmen dhe shumë hadithe ku qartë ndalohet mësimi dhe besimi i astrologjisë dhe i pseudoshkencave të tjera të ngjashme me të. P.sh. Ibn Abasi, shok i resulit s.a.u.s., transmeton se ai ka thënë: “Kushdo që mëson një degë të shkencave yjore ka mësuar një degë të magjisë.” [115] Ebu Mihxham gjithashtu trasmeton se resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë: “Ajo për të cilën frikësohem më tepër për umetin tim pas kohës sime është: Padrejtësia e udhëheqësve të tyre, besimi në yje dhe mohimi i Kaderit.” [116] Kështu që, besimi në astrologji ose praktikimi i saj nuk janë të bazuara në Islam. Kushdo që përpiqet të shtrembërojë fjalët e teksteve fetare për t’ia përshtatur dëshirave të devijuara të tij bën atë që bënë çifutët. Ata morën vargjet e Teuratit jashtë kontekstit dhe ndryshuan kuptimet e tyre me vetëdije (Shiko në Kur’an 4:47 ; 5:13 ; 5:41). 



                Vendimi Islam për horoskopin



Siç u përmend më lart jo vetëm astrologjia është harram, por edhe shkuarja te astrologu, dëgjimi i thënieve të tij, blerja e librave të astrologjisë ose leximi i horoskopit janë të ndaluara. Për shkak se astrologjia është përdorur kryesisht për parashikimin e të ardhmes ata që e praktikojnë atë quhen falltorë. Pra, kush kërkon horoskopin e tij futet në rregullin që përmban thënia e resulit s.a.u.s.: “Namazi i kujtdo që i afrohet një falltori dhe e pyet atë për ndonjë gjë, nuk do t’i pranohet për 40 ditë dhe netë.” [117] Ashtu siç e kemi sqaruar më parë ndëshkimi në këtë hadith është (thjesht) për afrimin dhe pyetjen e astrologut, bile edhe n.q.s. personi është në dyshim për vërtetësinë e thënieve të astrologut. N.q.s. personi është në dyshim për vërtetësinë ose fallsitetin e informacionit të astrologut ai është në dyshim se a e dinë apo jo të ardhmen dhe të padukshmen të tjerë veç Allahut. Kjo është një formë shirku, sepse Allahu ka thënë qartë: 



] و عنده مفا تح الغيب لا يعلمها إلا هو …[ 



“Çelësat e fshehtësisë janë vetëm tek Ai, atë (fshehtësinë) nuk e di kush veç Tij …” (6:59)



] قل لايعلم من فى السماوات و الأرض الغيب إلا الله …[ 



“Thuaj: “Askush veç Allahut as në qiej as në tokë nuk e di të fshehtën …” (27:65)



N.q.s. ndonjë beson në parashikimet e horoskopit të dhënë nga një astrolog ose të shkruajtur në librat e astrologjisë, gazeta etj. ai bie në kufër siç ka thënë resuli s.a.u.s.: “Kushdo që i afrohet një falltori dhe beson në çfarë ai thotë, nuk  ka  besuar në  çfarë  iu  shpall  Muhammedit.”[118]  Ashtu si hadithi i mësipërm edhe ky hadith në pamje të parë i referohet falltorëve, por ai është po aq i zbatueshëm dhe për astrologët. Të dy thonë (parashikojnë) të ardhmen. Thëniet e astrologëve e kundërshtojnë teuhidin tamam si ato të falltorëve. Ata thonë se personalitetet e njerëzve janë përcaktuar nga yjet dhe veprimet që do bëjnë dhe ngjarjet e jetës së tyre janë të shkruara në yje. Falltorët e rëndomtë thonë se format e kafesë në fund të filxhanit i tregojnë atyre të ardhmen. Në të dy rastet individët shprehin aftësinë për të lexuar në format fizike të objekteve të krijuara dijen për të ardhmen. Besimi në astrologji dhe llogaritja e horoskopit janë në kundërshtim të hapur me kuptimin dhe shpirtin e Islamit. Është shpirti i zbrazët që nuk ka shijuar besimin e vërtetë ai që kërkon këto rrugë. Kryesisht këto rrugë paraqesin një përpjekje të kotë për t’i shpëtuar Kaderit duke besuar se n.q.s. ata dinë çfarë do t’i ndodhë nesër mund të përgatiten që sot. Në këtë mënyrë ata përpiqen të mënjanojnë të keqen dhe të sigurojnë të mirën. Allahu i ka thënë resulit s.a.u.s.:



] قل … و لو كنت  أعلم الغيب لاستكثرت من الخير و ما مسنى السوء إن أنا إلا نذير و بشير لقوم يؤمنون [ 



“Thuaj: “… Sikur t’a dija të fshehtën, do të shumoja për vete të dobishmet, e nuk do më prekte gjë e keqe. Unë nuk jam tjetër vetëm se qortues dhe përgëzues për njerëzit që besojnë.” (7:188)



Pra muslimanët e vërtetë janë të detyruar të qëndrojnë larg këtyre gjërave. Vathët, zinxhirët etj. që kanë shenja zodiakale nuk duhen (veshur) vënë edhe n.q.s. personi nuk beson në to. Ato janë pjesë dhe një kontigjent i një sistemi të fabrikuar që propogandon kufër dhe që duhet hequr qafe në tërësi. Muslimani që beson, nuk duhet t’a pyesë tjetrin çfarë shenjë ka ai ose të orvatet të llogarisë shenjën e tij e as të lexojë horoskopet në gazeta apo të dëgjojë kur ato lexohen. Muslimani që lejon parashikimet astrologjike të përcaktojnë veprimet e tij duhet t’i kërkojë falje Allahut dhe të përtërijë Islamin e tij.  



[104] Tejsir el-Aziz el-Hamid f.441.
 [105] William D.Halsey (ed.) Collier’s Encyclopedia U.S.A.
 [106] Tefsir el-Aziz  el-Hamid f441.
 [107] Mbledhur nga Ebu Dauudi v.3 f.1095 n.3896.
 [108] Tejsir el-Aziz el-Hamid.
 [109] Ibid f.447-8.
 [110] Një dijetar midis atyre që mësuan nga shokët e resulit s.a.u.s. 
 [111]  Mbledhur nga Buhari (S.Buhari v.7 f.439 n.657) dhe Muslimi (S.Muslim v.4 f.1209 n.5535).
 [112] A.Yusuf Ali . The holy Qur’an (trans) f.1714.
 [113] Tejsir el-Aziz el-Hamid f.444.
 [114] Mbledhur nga Ibn Xherir Taberiu në Tefsirin e tij Xhamiul-bejan eu Të’uil el-Kuran. v.14 f.91.
 [115] Mbledhur nga Ebu Dauud (Sunnan Ebu Dauud eng-trans v.3 f.1095 n.3895) dhe Ibn Maxhah.  
 [116] Mbledhur nga Ibn Asakir dhe vërtetuar nga Sujuti (Cituar në Tejsirin el-Aziz el-Hamid f.445).
 [117] Transmetuar nga Hafsa dhe mbledhur nga Muslimi (S.Muslim eng-trans v.4 f.1211 n.5540).
 [118] Trasmetuar nga Ebu Hurejre dhe mbledhur nga Ahmedi dhe Ebu Dauud (Sunnan Ebu Dauud eng-trans v.3 f.1095 n.3895).

----------


## Arrnubi

7 - Kapitulli për magjinë



Termi që përdoret në arabisht për magjinë është termi sihr i cili përfshin të gjitha llojet e magjive. Sihr(i) në arabisht përcakton çdo gjë që shkaktohet nga ose prej forcave të padukshme ose të pakapshme. [119] P.sh.është trasmetuar në një hadith se resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë: Me të vërtetë disa forma të të folurit  janë  magji. [120]  Një folës elokuent (gojë ëmbël) dhe orator mund të bëjë që e drejta të duket e gabuar dhe anasjelltas. Kështu që resuli s.a.u.s. i referohet disa aspekteve të të folurit si magjike. Ushqimi i marrë (ngrënë) para agjërimit quhet Suhur [121] (nga rrënja sihr), sepse koha e tij është në errësirë në fund të natës. [122] 



                       Realiteti i magjisë


Është bërë shumë popullore në kohët moderne mohimi krejtësisht e realitetit të magjisë. Historitë popullore për efektet e magjisë shpjegohen si rezultat i çrregullimeve psikologjike, si histeria etj. dhe vihet në dukje se ajo vepron vetëm tek ata që e besojnë atë.[123] Veprimet magjike shpjegohen si mashtrime të bazuara në iluzione dhe truke.

Islami hedh poshtë ndikimin e hajmalive ose nuskave në lidhje me parandalimin e fatkeqësive dhe afrimin e mbarësisë, por ai i njeh si të vërteta disa aspekte të magjisë. Është e vërtetë se shumë prej magjive të sotme janë produkt i trukeve që bëjnë disa persona që kanë mjete të sajuara me mjaft zgjuarsi për të mashtruar shikuesin. Por, ashtu si falltorët ekzistojnë në botë persona që praktikojnë magji të vërtetë për shkak të lidhjes së tyre me shejtanë. Përpara se të shikojmë aftësitë e xhinëve le të shikojmë provat e qarta  nga Kurani dhe sunneti të cilat argumentojnë njohjen nga Islami të disa mënyrave të paraqitjes së magjisë. Allahu në ajetet e mëposhtme të Kuranit sqaron parimet Islame për magjinë.



] و لما جاء هم رسول من عند الله مصدق لما معهم نبذ فريق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب كتاب الله وراء ظهورهم كأنهم لا يعلمون[ 



E kur u erdhi atyre ndonjë i dërguar prej Allahut, vërtetues i asaj që kishin ata, një grup prej tyre të cilëve iu ishte dhënë libri, e hodhi pas shpine librin e Allahut, kinse nuk dinin (asgjë). (2:101)



Pasi tregon hipokrizinë e çifutëve në lidhje me profetët e dërguar tek ta, Allahu përmend një gënjeshtër që ata shpikën për profetin Sulejman.



] واتبعوا ما تتلوا الشياطين علىملك سليمان و ما كفر سليمان و لكن الشياطين كفروا يعلمون الناس السحر و ما أنزل على الملكين ببابل هاروت و ماروت و ما يعلمان من أحد حتى يقو لا إنما نحن فتنة فلا تكفر فيتعلمون منهما ما يفرقون به بين المرء وزوجه و ماهم بضارين به من أحد إلا بإذن  الله و يتعلمون ما يضرهم و لا ينفعهم و لقد علموا لمن اشتراه ماله فى الأخرة من خلاق و لبئس ما شروا به أنفسهم لو كانوا يعلمون [ 



(e hodhën librin e Zotit) E ndoqën atë që e thonin djajt në kohën e sundimit të Sulejmanit. Po Sulejmani nuk ishte i pafe, por djajt ishin të pa fe, sepse u mësonin njerëzve magjinë. (ndoqën) Edhe çka u zbriti në Babil dy melekëve Haaruutit dhe Maaruutit. E ata të dy nuk i mësonin askujt (magjinë) para se ti thonin: Ne jemi vetëm sprovë pra mos u bëj i pafe ! E, mësonin (njerëzit) prej tyre dyve atë (magjinë) me çka ndanin burrin prej gruas së vet, por pa lejen e Allahut me atë askujt nuk mund ti bënin dëm dhe ashtu mësonin se çka u sillte dëm e nuk u sillte dobi atyre. E ata (jehudët) e kanë ditur se ai që (hodhi librin) e zgjodhi atë (magjinë), ai në botën tjetër nuk ka ndonjë të drejtë (në mëshirën e Zotit). Po ta dinin, ata se për çka e shitën vetveten, ajo është shumë e keqe. (2:102)



Çifutët justifikonin praktikat e tyre të magjisë (brenda një sistemi mistik esterik të quajtur Kabala) duke thënë se ata e kishin mësuar atë nga profeti Sulejman a.s. Allahu s.u.t.na shpjegon se pasi hodhën pas shpine shkrimet hyjnore dhe mohuan të dërguarin e fundit, çifutët ndoqën magjinë që e kishin prej shejtanëve. Këta shejtanë kryen kufër pikërisht duke ia mësuar të tjerëve atë (magjinë). Ata gjithashtu i mësuan të tjerëve një art të magjisë të quajtur astrologji. Ajo ka qenë mësuar në kohët e lashta prej dy melekëve të quajtur Haaruut dhe Maaruut të cilët ishin sprovë për njerëzit e Babilonisë. Melekët përpara se ti mësonin njerëzve ndonjë princip të magjisë i paralajmëronin ata që të mos bënin kufër duke mësuar magjinë, por njerëzit nuk i kushtuan vëmendje paralajmërimeve të tyre. Njerëzit mësuan prej astrologjisë si të shkaktonin armiqësi midis personove të ndryshëm dhe si të shkatërronin martesat në një gradë të tillë sa që ata menduan se mund të dëmtonin këdo që dëshironin. Por Allahu është Ai që vendos mbi kë do të ketë efekt magjia dhe mbi kë nuk do të ketë. Kjo dije që ata mësuan nuk ishte e dobishme për ta, kështu duke e mësuar atë ata vetëm dëmtuan veten e tyre. Sepse veprimet e kufrit janë thelbi i magjisë reale, ata dëmtuan veten e tyre duke i garantuar vetes një vend në xhehennem. Çifutët që mësuan magjinë e dinin mirë se ata ishin të mallkuar sepse ajo ishte e ndaluar në shkrimet e shenjta të tyre. Vargjet e mëposhtëëme mund të gjenden akoma në Teurat: Kur do të hysh në vendin që Zoti, Përëndia yt, po të jep, nuk do të mësosh të shkosh pas veprave të neveritshme të këtyre kombeve. Të mos gjendet midis teje ndonjë që e kalon birin ose bijën e vet nëpër zjarr, as ndonjë që praktikon shortarinë bën parashikime, interpreton shenjat dhe merret me magji, as ai që përdor yshtje, as mediume që konsultojnë frymat, as magjistarë, as ai që ndjell të vdekurit, sepse të gjithë ata që merren me këtë punë neveriten nga Zoti; dhe për shkak të kësaj neverie, Zoti është duke i përzënë para teje. (Ligji i Përtërirë 18:9-12)[124]

Por ata nuk i kushtuan kujdes këtyre shkrimeve duke pretenduar se ato sishin atje. Gjithashtu në Teurat ishte shkruar se kushdo që merrte pjesë prej arteve magjike do të qëndronte në zjarr përgjithmonë i përjashtuar krejtësisht nga çdo shpërblim i parajsës. Por çifutët i hoqën këto pjesë nga Teurati dhe praktikuan magjinë.

Në vargun e fundit të ajetit  të mësipërm tregohet se vetëm n.q.s. do ta dinin se sa dënim i ashpër është në jetën tjetër, çifutët do ta kuptonin se sa e tmerrshme ishte për ta shitja e të ardhmes së shpirtit të tyre për një magji në këtë jetë të shkurtër.

 Këto ajete tregojnë qartë se magjia është harram:  E ata e kanë ditur se ai që (hodhi librin) e zgjodhi atë (magjinë) ai në botën tjetër nuk ka ndonjë të drejtë (në mëshirën e Zotit)  (2:102)

Qëndrimi brenda në zjarr mund të jetë ndëshkim vetëm për gjynafet e mëdha. Ajeti gjithashtu provon se magjistari dhe ata që ia mësojnë të tjerëve magjinë janë kafira. Shprehja   ai që e zgjodhi atë (magjinë)  është e përgjithshme në atë që ajo nënkupton. Pra ajo përfshin këdo që fiton pasuri prej magjisë ose duke ia mësuar të tjerëve atë, këdo që paguan për ta mësuar magjinë ose thjesht këdo që ka dije për të. Allahu gjithashtu e cilëson magjinë si kufër në shprehjen:  Ne jemi vetëm sprovë pra mos u bëj i pafe   dhe   Po Sulejmani nuk ishte i pafe, por djajtë ishin të pafe, sepse u mësonin njerëzve magjinë   [125]    

Ajeti i mësipërm provon pa asnjë lloj dyshimi  se magjia është reale. Ekziston gjithashtu një hadith në Sahihun e Buharit dhe Librat e tjerë të haditheve i cili përmend se vetë resuli s.a.u.s. në një rast ka vuajtur nga efektet e magjisë.

Zeid ibn Ekrem trasmeton se një çifut me emrin Labib ibn Asem, i bëri magji resulit s.a.u.s. dhe kur resuli s.a.u.s. filloi të vuante prej saj Xhibrili erdhi tek ai dhe i shpalli Muadhatan (suret el-Felek dhe en-Nas) pastaj i tha: Ishte një çifut që të bëri magji dhe magjia është në filan pus. Resuli s.a.u.s. dërgoi Ali ibn Ebi Taalib të shkonte të kërkonte magjinë. Kur ai (Aliu) u kthye me të resuli s.a.u.s. i tha ti zgjidhte nyjet në të një nga një dhe te recitonte një ajet nga suret në secilën (nyje). Kur ai bëri kështu resuli s.a.u.s. u ngrit sikur të ishte liruar nga të qënit lidhur.[126] 

Çdo komb ka njohur njerëz që praktikonin magjinë. Megjithëse disa forma të magjisë mund të kenë qenë fallso është krejtësisht e pabesueshme se i tërë njerëzimi ka rënë në marrëveshje për të sajuar histori të ngjashme për magjitë dhe ngjarjet supernatyrore. Kushdo që mendon seriozisht për shfaqjen mjaft të përhapur të shembujve të fenomeneve mbinatyrore do të arrijë në përfundimin se duhet të ketë ndonjë fije të përbashkët në realitetin e tyre. Shtëpitë e hijeve ose fantazmave, lidhja me shpirtrat, futja e shejtanit tek njeriu, ngritja në ajër (gjë që duket sikur mposht forcat e gravitetit) etj. shkaktojnë huti dhe ngatërresa tek ata që nuk janë familiarizuar me botën e xhinëve. Të gjitha këto gjëra shfaqen në pjesë të ndryshme të botës. Bile dhe bota muslimane është molepsur me të, veçanërisht, kjo ndodh midis shejhëve të sekteve të ndryshme sufi (tarikateve). Shumë prej tyre qëndrojnë në ajër, udhëtojnë në distanca të mëdha për një kohë të shkurtër, prodhojnë ushqime ose para nga asgjëja etj. (këtu bëhet fjalë jo për asgjënë absolute, por për atë që njeriut i duket asgjë, sepse vetëm Allahu mund të krijojë diçka nga asgjëja absolute. sh.p.). Pasuesit e tyre injorantë besojnë se këto magji janë mrekulli hyjnore kështu që me plot gatishmëri japin pasurinë dhe jetën e tyre në shërbim të shejhëve të tyre. Por pas të gjitha këtyre fenomenove shtrihet bota e fshehtë dhe e ligë e xhinëve shejtanë.

Ashtu siç u përmend në kapitullin e mëparshëm xhinët janë kryesisht të padukshëm  përveç atyre në formën e gjarpërit ose qenit. Megjithatë disa prej tyre janë të aftë të marrin forma të ndryshme duke përfshirë dhe formën e njeriut. P.sh. Ebu Hurejre ka thënë: I dërguari i Allahut më bëri përgjegjës për mbrojtjen e zekatit të Ramadanit. Ndërsa unë po bëja këtë dikush erdhi dhe filloi të gërmonte në ushqime kështu që unë e kapa atë. Thashë: Pasha Allahun do të të çoj tek i dërguari i Allahut. Njeriu tha duke u lutur: Unë jam i varfër dhe kam njerëz për të mbajtur, kam shumë nevojë. Kështu që unë e lashë atë të shkonte. Mëngjesin tjetër resuli s.a.u.s. tha: O Ebu Hurejre çfarë bëri robi yt natën e kaluar? Unë thashë: Ai u ankua se kishte shumë nevojë dhe se kishte familje, kështu që unë e lashë të shkonte. Resuli s.a.u.s. iu përgjigj: Me të vërtetë ai të gënjeu dhe ai do kthehet. Që kur e mora vesh se ai do kthehej unë qëndrova në pritje të tij. Kur ai u kthye dhe filloi të gërmonte ushqimet e kapa (me forcë) dhe i thashë: Do të çoj te i dërguari i Allahut. Ai mu lut, Më lër të shkoj. Unë jam i varfër dhe kam familje. Nuk kthehem (më). Mua më erdhi keq dhe e lash të ikte. Mëngjesin tjetër i dërguari i Allahut tha: O Ebu Hurejre, çfarë bëri robi yt natën e kaluar? Unë thashë se ai u ankua se kishte shumë nevojë dhe se kishte familje kështu që e lash të shkonte. Resuli s.a.u.s. u përgjigj: Me të vërtetë ai të gënjeu dhe ai do kthehet. Kështu që unë e prita atë dhe e kapa kur filloi të shpërndante ushqimet. Unë i thashë: Për Zotin do të të çoj te i dërguari i Allahut kjo është hera e tretë dhe ti premtove se nuk do ktheheshe. Tashmë do vish në çdo mënyrë. Ai tha: Më lër të të them (jap) ca fjalë nga të cilat Allahu do të ndihmojë ty. Unë thashë: Çfarë janë ato? Ai u përgjigj: Sa herë që të shkosh në shtrat këndo ajetin Kursi (2:225) nga fillimi në fund. N.q.s. ti bën kështu një roje nga Allahu do jetë gjithmonë me ty dhe shejtani nuk do të afrohet deri në mëngjes. Pastaj unë e lashë atë të shkonte. Mëngjesin tjetër i dërguari i Allahut tha: Çfarë bëri robi yt natën e kaluar? Unë thashë se ai më tha se do më mësonte disa fjalë nga të cilat Allahu do të më ndihmonte mua kështu që unë e lashë të ikte. Kur resuli s.a.u.s. më pyeti çfarë ishin ato, unë i tregova se ato ishin ajeti Kursi para shkuarjes në shtrat. Gjithashtu i thashë si ai më tha se një roje nga Allahu do qëndronte me mua dhe shejtani nuk do më afrohej derisa të zgjohesha në mëngjes. Resuli s.a.u.s. tha: Ai ka thënë të vërtetën megjithëse është gënjeshtar. O Ebu Hurejre! A e di me kë ke qënë duke folur këto 3 netët e shkuara? Unë iu përgjigja: Jo. Ai tha: Ai ishte një shejtan.  [127]    Xhinët janë në gjendje të udhëtojnë në distanca të largëta për një kohë të shkurtër dhe të futen në trupat e njerëzve të përgatitur për futjen e tyre. Allahu u ka dhënë atyre këto aftësi të jashtëzakonshme ashtu siç i ka dhënë krijesave të tjera aftësi përtej aftësive të njeriut. Tashmë Ai ka zgjedhur njeriun për të qenë mbi të gjitha krijesat. N.q.s. këto fakte mbahen parasysh, të gjitha incidentet supernatyrale që nuk janë mashtrime mund të shpjegohen mjaft lehtë. P.sh. në rastet e shtëpive të fantazmave ose hijeve, ku dritat ndizen e fiken, pikturat bien nga muret, sendet fluturojnë në ajër, parketet (dyshemetë) kërcasin etj. xhinët veprojnë mbi këto sende, por ata nuk duken sepse janë në formën e tyre të padukshme. Në këtë mënyrë shpjegohet edhe rasti ku duket sikur shpirtrat e të vdekurve komunikojnë me të gjallët. Njerëzit që njohin zërat e të afërmve të tyre të vdekur, i dëgjojnë ata që i flasin atyre për ngjarjat e jetës së tyre. Kjo gjë kryhet nga personat që pretendojnë se lidhen me të vdekurit duke thirrur xhinin që i ishte caktuar personit të vdekur. Është ky xhin që imiton zërin e personit të vdekur dhe tregon ngjarje nga e kaluara e personit. Në rastin e atyre që shfaqin aftësinë për tu ngritur në ajër (ose fluturuar) apo për ti ngritur objektet pa i prekur ato, ata thjesht ngrihen në ajër nga dora e padukshme e xhinit. Ata që udhëtojnë në distanca të mëdha dhe që janë në dy vende pothuajse në të njëjtën kohë transportohen nga xhinët ose xhinët bëhen të dukshëm në format e tyre. Gjithashtu ata që prodhojnë ushqime ose para nga ajri ndihmohen nga xhin të padukshëm që lëvizin shpejt.[128]  Një rast i tillë është edhe ai i një vajzë 7 vjeçare në Indi, e quajtur Shanti Devi, e cila tregonte shembuj nga jeta e saj e gjallë e mëparshmeme detaje të sakta (një grup i caktuar njerëzish besojnë se shpirti i njeriut kur trupi vdes rilind në një trup tjetër dhe kur, edhe ky trup vdes ai rilind në një tjetër e kështu me radhë. Ky besim është nga besimet krejtësisht të gabuara e të kota dhe këtij lloj besimi i  referohet dhe shembulli i kësaj vajzë). Ajo përshkroi shtëpinë e saj të mëparshme në qytetin Muttra që ishte një provincë mjaft e largët prej vendit ku ajo jetonte. Kur njerëzit shkuan atje për të kontrolluar thëniet, vendasit konfirmuan se një shtëpi e tillë kishte qëndruar një herë atje ku ajo e përshkroi. Ata gjithashtu konfirmuan disa prej detajeve të ish-jetës së saj.[129] Është mjaft e qartë se ky informacion është vendosur në subkoshiencën e saj prej xhinit. (Dihet se kur një njeri vdes shpirti i tij nuk rilind në një njeri tjetër. Shejtani duke e parë se disa njerëz nga injoranca e tyre besojnë në besimin e gabuar se shpiti i njeriut që vdes rilind në një trup tjetër, ka futur në mendjen (subkoshiencën) e kësaj vajzë detaje të hollësishme të jetës së një njeriu tjetër që ka jetuar diku larg në mënyrë që këta njerëz kur ta dëgjojnë këtë vajzë të zhyten akoma më shumë në besimin e tyre të gabuar sh.p.) Resuli s.a.u.s. ka konfirmuar futjen e informacionit ose cytjeve prej xhinëve në mendjen e njeriut. Ai ka thënë: Ëndrrat që njeriu i shikon në gjumë janë tre llojesh: Ëndërr prej Rrahmanit (Allahut), ëndërr e keqe prej shejtanit dhe ëndra të subkoshiencës.[130] Nuk ka dyshim se xhinët mund të futen në trupin e njeriut. Këto raste janë të shumta për tu numëruar. Futja e xhinit në trupin e njeriut mund të jetë e herëpasherëshme si në rastin e shumë sekteve kristiane dhe pagane ku njerëzit e drejtojnë veten e tyre në një tërbim fizik dhe psikologjik e bien në një gjendje të pavetëdijshme dhe fillojnë të flasin në gjuhë të huaja. Në këtë gjendje të dobët xhinët mund të futen kollaj në trupat e tyre dhe të llomotisin me gjuhët (buzët) e tyre. Ky fenomen është vënë re edhe në disa shejh sufi gjatë seancës së dhikrit. Futja e xhinëve te njeriu mund të jetë edhe një fenonen afatgjatë në të cilin ndodhin ndryshime të gjërave kryesore të personalitetit të njeriut. Njerëzit te të cilët janë futur xhin shpesh veprojnë në mënyrë të paarsyeshme, shfaqin forcë supernjerëzore ose xhini mund të flasë nëpërmjet tyre. Dëbimi i xhinëve nga personi (ose vendi) ku kishin hyrë u bë një praktikë mjaft e përhapur në Evropë gjatë mesjetës. Praktika kristiane e dëbimit (të xhinëve) është bazuar në tregime të shumta në Bibël për dëbimin e xhinëve prej personave ku kishin hyrë, nga Jezusi. Në një tregim Jezusi dhe shokët e tij erdhën në Xherasines dhe takuan një njeri të pushtuar prej xhinëve. Kur Jezusi i komandoi shejtanët të largoheshin prej tij, ata u larguan dhe u futën në një tufë derrash që po ushqeheshin në faqen e kodrës fqinjë. Pastaj tufa u sul (poshtë) drejt greminës dhe u hodh në liqen ku u mbyt.[131] Gjithashtu dëbimi (i xhinëve) ka qenë bërë qendra e vëmendjes e shumë filmave të viteve 70-80 (p.sh. Exocist, Rosemarys Baby etj.) Qëndrimi i përgjithshëm materialist i përëndimit është hedhja poshtë e çdo gjëje mbinatyrale. Kështu që për perendimorët dëbimi i xhinëve nuk ka ndonjë bazë të arsyeshme dhe shikohet si rezultat i supersticionit. Ky qëndrim është reaksion i shkallës së madhe të djegieve dhe gjuetisë së magjistarëve që ndodhën në Evropë gjatë mesjetës. Në Islam praktika e dëbimit (të shejtanëve) njihet si një mjet i vlefshëm për trajtimin e rasteve të vërteta të pushtimit prej xhinëve dhe sëmundjeve të tjera që shkaktohen prej tij n.q.s. metoda e përdorur është sipas Kuranit dhe sunnetit.

Ka kryesisht 3 metoda për largimin e xhinëve nga njerëzit ku kanë hyrë:

E para, xhini mund të largohet duke thirrur një xhin tjetër. Kjo metodë është e ndaluar në Islam sepse thirrja e xhinit tjetër përmban akte sakrilegji (të sharjes së Zotit). Thirrja e xhinëve është e mundshme të bëhet duke përdhosur parimet e Islamit. Ky është rasti kur një magjistar prish një magji me anën e një magjie tjetër.

E dyta, xhini mund të largohet duke kryer shirk në prezencën e tij. Kur xhini kënaqet nga kufri i personit që do ta dëbojë atë ai mund të largohet. Duke bërë kështu, ai siguron dëbuesin se metoda dhe besimi i tij është i saktë. Ky është rasti i priftërinjve kristianë që dëbojnë xhinët duke thirrur Jezusin dhe duke përdorur kryqin tamam si priftërinjtë e lartë paganë që dëbonin (xhin) në emër të zotave të tyre falls. 

E treta, xhini mund të përzihet nga përdorimi i leximit të Kuranit dhe duave duke kërkuar prej Allahut mbrojtjen e Tij. Këto fjalë hyjnore ndihmojnë në ndryshimin e atmosferës rrotull personit ku është futur xhini. Xhini atëherë mund të nxirret prej trupit (të personit) me urdhëra dhe mundësisht e shoqëruar me fryrje. Megjithatë këto praktika përdoren nga njerëz me besim të fortë dhe që janë muslimanë të mirë. 

Disa muslimanë sot të ndikuar nga influenca e sotme perendimore kanë mohuar hapur se xhinët mund të futen në trupin e njeriut bile disa kanë arritur deri aty sa kanë mohuar edhe ekzistencën e xhinëve kur dihet qartë se edhe Kurani edhe sunneti thonë ndryshe. 

Ka një numër tregimesh të vërteta ku resuli s.a.u.s. ka dëbuar xhinët prej trupit të njerëzve. Gjithashtu ka tregime për shokët e tij që kanë bërë të njëjtën gjë me aprovimin e tij. Tre tregimet e mëposhtme përshkruajnë 3 metoda të ndryshme.

Jalaa ibn Marrah ka thënë: Një herë unë shkova të udhëtoja me resulin s.a.u.s. dhe gjatë udhëtimit ne kaluam pranë një gruaje që ishte ulur me fëminë e saj në rrugë. Ajo tha: O i dërguari i Allahut ky djalë është i mjeruar dhe na ka shkaktuar ne shumë sprova. Nuk e di sa herë në ditë ai kapet nga krizat. Resuli s.a.u.s. tha: Ma jep mua. Kështu që ajo e ngriti sipër në drejtim të tij dhe resuli s.a.u.s. e vendosi djalin përballë tij në mes të shalës (së kafshës që i kishte hipur). Pastaj i hapi gojën fryu [132]  në të tre herë dhe tha: Bismilah. Unë jam rob i Allahut, pra dil o armik i Allahut. Pastaj ai ia ktheu gruas djalin dhe tha: Na tako këtu kur të kthehemi dhe na trego çfarë ndodhi. Ne shkuam dhe kur u kthyem  e gjetëm gruan në atë vend. Ajo kishte me vete 3 dele kështu që resuli s.a.u.s. e pyeti: Si është djali yt? Ajo iu përgjigj: Pasha Atë që të dërgoi ty me të vërtetën, ne skemi vënë re ndonjë gjë të keqe tek ai që atëherë, kështu që unë të kam sjellë këto dele. Resuli s.a.u.s. më tha: Zbrit (sepse ata ishin të hipur në kafshët e udhëtimit), merr një dhe të tjerat ktheja asaj. [133] 

Umm Abaan bint Uaazi transmeton se kur gjyshi i saj Zaari shkoi me një delegacion nga fisi i tij tek resuli s.a.u.s. mori me vehte edhe djalin e tij që ishte i çmendur. Kur arriti te i dërguari i Allahut ai i tha: Unë kam me vete birin tim që është i çmendur, (dhe ) e kam sjellë atë që ti të lutesh për të. Resuli s.a.u.s. i  tha ta sillte, kështu që ai i hoqi djalit të tij rrobat e udhëtimit dhe i veshi rroba të mira pastaj e çoi te resuli s.a.u.s. Resuli s.a.u.s. i tha: Sille pranë meje dhe ktheje me shpinë nga unë. Pastaj resuli s.a.u.s. kapi rrobat e djalit dhe filloi ta godiste atë ashpër në kurriz. Kur po e godiste atë ai tha: Dil armik i Allahut! Armik i Allahut dil! Atëherë djali filloi të shikonte përreth sikur të ishte në rregull. Resuli s.a.u.s. e uli atë bërballë tij dhe kërkoi ti sillnin ujë. Pastaj ai ia fshiu fytyrën djalit me ujë dhe bëri dua për të. Pas duasë së resulit s.a.u.s. nuk kishte njeri në delegacion që ndihej më mirë se ky djalë. [134] 

Haarixhah ibn Salt trasmeton se xhaxhai i tij tha: Një herë kur ne u ndamë nga resuli s.a.u.s. kaluam përmes një fisi beduin. Disa prej tyre thanë: Na kanë thënë se keni ardhur me gjëra të mira prej atij njeriu (resulit s.a.u.s.). A keni ndonjë ilaç ose ndonjë formulë fjalësh për një njeri që i kanë hyrë xhinët? Ne u përgjigjëm po, kështu që ata sollën një njeri të luajtur mendsh të lidhur në një magji (d.m.th. që ishte nën influencën e magjisë sh.p.). Unë recitova Fatihan mbi të çdo mëngjes dhe mbrëmje për tre ditë. Çdo herë që kompletoja recitimin mblidhja pështymë dhe pështyja. Më në fund ai u ngrit sikur shpëtoi nga të qënit lidhur në kocka. Atëherë beduinët më sollën një dhuratë si pagesë dhe unë i thashë: Unë nuk mund ta pranoj këtë derisa të pyes të dërguarin e Allahut. Kur e pyeta resulin s.a.u.s. ai tha: Merre. Kushdo që ha (diçka sh.p.) me anë të formulave fallso do të mbajë peshën e gjynafit të tij. Por ti e ke fituar këtë shpërblim me një formulë të së vërtetës. [135] 



                      Vendimi Islam për magjitë



Për shkak se edhe mësimi edhe praktikimi i magjisë klasifikohet kufër në Islam, sheriati ka vendosur një dënim të ashpër për atë që kapet duke praktikuar magjinë. Për personat që e praktikojnë atë, që nuk pendohen dhe nuk e lënë atë ky dënim është vdekja. Ky ligj është bazuar në hadithin e mëposhtëëm të trasmetuar Xhundub ibn Kab: Resuli a.s.u.s. ka thënë: Ndëshkimi i caktuar për magjistarin është që ai të ekzekutohet nga shpata. [136] Ky ligj u aplikua fuqimisht nga halifët e drejtë që udhëhoqën muslimanët pas resulit s.a.u.s. Baxhaala ibn Abduh trasmeton se halifi Umar ibn Hatab i dërgoi një letër forcave muslimane që ishin në një fushatë ushtarake kundër Romës dhe Persisë në të cilën i urdhëronte ata të informonin të gjithë zorastrianët e martuar me nënat e tyre, vajzat dhe motrat e tyre ti prishin këto martesa. Atyre iu tha gjithashtu të hanin ushqimet e zorastrianëve dhe ti përfshinin ata tek ehli kitabët. [137]  Në fund ata u urdhëruan të vrisnin çdo falltor dhe magjistar që gjenin. Baxhaalah thotë se duke u bazuar në këtë urdhër ai personalisht ekzekutoi 3 magjistarë.[138]  Muhamed ibn Abdur-Rahman transmeton se Hafsa, gruaja e resulit s.a.u.s. dhe vajza e Umarit, kishte një shërbëtore që u vra sepse ajo bënte magji mbi Hafsën.[139]  Ky ndëshkim është gjithashtu edhe në Teuratin e sotëm i cili u tregon qartë çifutëve dhe kristianëve se magjia është e ndaluar: N.q.s. një burrë ose një grua është medium apo magjistar ata do të dënohen patjetër me vdekje, do ti vrisni me gurë, gjaku i tyre do bjerë mbi ta. (Leviku 20:27) 

Pas kohës së halifëve të drejtë, ligji u dobësua. Halifët Emevi jo vetëm lejuan magjistarët dhe falltorët të praktikonin artet e tyre të ndaluara, por ata edhe i paraqitën këta në oborret mbretërore. Për shkak se shteti nuk aplikonte më ligjin disa sahabë morën mbi vehte detyrën për zbatimin e tij. Ebu Uthmaan Nahdi transmeton se halifi Uelid ibn Abdil-Melik (qeverisi në 705-715 e.s.) kishte një njeri në oborrin e tij që kryente magji. Një herë ai ndau tërësisht kokën e një njeriu prej trupit të tij. Kur tronditja (shoku) e veprës së tij elektrizoi shikuesit ai vazhdoi për ti habitur më shumë ata me ribashkimin e kokës. Dhe njeriu atëherë u shfaq sikur koka e tij nuk ishte prerë kurrë. Njerëzit që e panë mbetën me gojë hapur duke thënë: Subhanallah, ai është në gjendje ti japë jetë të vdekurit! Sahabi, Xhundub Azdi, vërejti rrëmujën në oborrin e Uelidit  dhe shkoi të shikonte atë që kryente magjistari. Ditën tjetër ai u kthye me shpatën e tij të lidhur në kurriz. Kur magjistari u ngjit për të filluar shfaqen e tij, Xhundubi doli me vrull nga turma me shpatën e çuar lart dhe ia preu kokën magjistarit. Pastaj u kthye nga turma e habitur dhe tha: N.q.s. ai është me të vërtetë në gjendje ti sjellë jetë të vdekurit, le të sjellë veten e tij prapë në jetë. Uelidi e arrestoi atë dhe e futi në burg.[140]  Ashpërsia e ligjit për magjistarët është kryesisht për të mbrojtur elementët më të dobët të shoqërisë prej rënies në shirk  në Teuhidin Esmaa ues-Sifaat duke i atribuar magjistarëve cilësi hyjnore që i përkasin vetëm Allahut. Përveç kufrit të kryer nga ata që praktikojnë magjinë, ata shpesh deklarojnë për vete fuqi mbinatyrore dhe atribute (cilësi) hyjnore në mënyrë që të tërheqin pasues dhe të fitojnë famë të jashtëzakonsh






[119] Arabic-Eng Lexion v.1 f.1316-1317.
 [120] Mbledhur nga Buhari (S.Buhari v.7 f.445 n.662) Muslim, Ebu Dauud (Sunnan Ebu Dauud eng-trans v.3 f.1393 n.4989) dhe Tirmidhi.
 [121] Arabic-Eng Leksion v.1 f.1317.
 [122] Tejsir el-Aziz el-Hamid  f.382.
 [123] Fahrudin Razi (viti 1210 e.s.) që ishte Eshari hodhi këtë ide në komentin e tij mbi ajetin 102 të sures Bekare dhe historiani Ibn Hldun e zhvilloi atë më tej. 
 [124] Bibla (Diodati i ri përktimi 1991-1994. Botim i (L.I.M.) Lajmi i mirë.)
 [125] Ibid
 [126] Mbledhur nga Abd ibn Humejd dhe Bejhaki dhe shumica e tij gjendet te Buhari (S.Buhari v.7 f.443-4 n.660) dhe Muslimi (S.Muslim eng-trans v.3 f.1192-3 n.5428). 
 [127] Mbledhur nga Buhari v.9 f.491-2 n.530.
 [128] Shiko Libri mbi xhinët i Ibn Tejmies f.47-59.
 [129] Colin Wilson. The Occult f.514-515.
 [130] Transmeton nga Ebu Hurejra dhe mbledhur nga Ebu Dauudi (Sunnan Ebu Dauud eng-trans v.3 f.1395 n.5001).
 [131] Shiko Mateu 8:28-34, Marku 5:1-20, Luka 8:26-39.
 [132] Fjala arbishte e përdorur është  نفث (nefethe) që do të thotë të vendosësh majën e gjuhës midis buzëve dhe të frysh. Kjo është midis të fryrit dhe të pështyrit shumë lehtë. 
 [133] Mbledhur nga Ahmedi.
 [134] Mbledhur nga Ahmedi dhe Ebu Dauudi, Tejalesi nga Matar ibn Abdurahman (Usud Gaabah v.2 f.145). Ibn Haxhar e vlerëson Umm Abaan si një tregues të pranueshëm.
 [135] Mbledhur nga Ebu Dauudi (Sunnan Ebu Dauud eng-trans v.3 f.1092 n.3887).
 [136] Mbledhur nga Tirmidhiu, megjithëse ky hadith është i dobët në zinxhirin e trasmetimit ai ngrihet në nivelin hasen (i mirë) për shkak të evidencave që e mbështesin atë. Tre nga katër udhëheqësit e medhhebeve (Ahmedi, Ebu Hanifja dhe Malikiu) kanë vepruar sipas këtij hadithi, ndërsa i katërti Shafiiu thoshte se magjistari duhet vrarë vetëm kur magjitë e tij arrijnë nivelin e kufrit (shiko Tejsirin el-Aziz el-Hamid f.390-1).   
 [137] Kjo pjesë e treguar është mbledhur nga Buhari, Tirmidhiu dhe Nesaiu.
 [138] Mbledhur nga Ahmedi, Ebu Dauudi dhe Bejhaki.
 [139] Mbledhur nga Maliku (Muueta, Imam Malik, eng-trans f.344-5 n.1511).
 [140] Mbledhur nga Buhari në librin e tij për historinë.

----------


## Arrnubi

8-Kapitulli mbi tejkalimet (Trashendenca)


Allahu s.u.t. e ka përshkruar Veten në librat e shpallur prej Tij dhe me anë të të dërguarve të Tij në mënyrë që njeriu të kuptojë ashtu siç duhet se kush është Ai. Për shkak se mendja e njeriut është e kufizuar në dijen e saj është e pa mundur për ai të kuptojë diçka që nuk ka  kufij. Prandaj Allahu i shpalli njeriut disa prej cilësive të Tij që njerëzit të mos i ngatërronin cilësitë e gjërave të krijuara me ato të Zotit. Kur cilësitë e Allahut ngatërrohen me ato të krijesave njeriu përfundon në hyjnizimin e krijesave. Ky hyjnizim i krijesave është baza e të gjithë formave të idhujtarisë. Në të gjitha fetë pagane kultet e gjërave ose objekteve të krijuara janë pajisur nga njeriu me cilësi hyjnore, si rrjedhim ato bëhen objekt adhurimi në vend të Allahut ose bashkë me Të. Midis cilësive të shumta të Allahut është një që ka rëndësi shumë të madhe në lidhje me adhurimin e Allahut. Kjo është një cilësi që u ngatërrua nga shkolla M'utezilite e filozofisë (muslimanë të influencuar nga filozofia Greke) dhe ka mbetur dhe sot e pa kuptuar mirë nga shumë muslimanë. [141]  Kur kjo cilësi përdoret për të përshkruar Allahun ajo i referohet faktit që Allahu është mbi dhe përtej krijimit të Tij. Ai as nuk është i rrethuar nga krijimi e as ndonjë pjesë e krijimit nuk është mbi Të. Ai nuk është pjesë e botës së krijuar e as ajo nuk është pjesë e Tij. Në fakt Qenia e Tij është krejtësisht tjetër gjë dhe krejtësisht e ndarë nga krijesat. Ai është Krijuesi i universit dhe gjithçka që përmban universi është krijim i Tij. Ai shikon, dëgjon dhe di gjithçka dhe Ai është shkaku i parë i të gjitha gjërave që ndodhin në botën e krijesave. Asgjë nuk ndodh pa dëshirën eTij. Koncepti i Islamit është se ekzistojnë dy qënie të ndara, Krijuesi dhe krijimi, I pakufizuari dhe të  kufizuarët. Pra Allahu është Allahu dhe krijesat e Tij janë krijesat e Tij. As njëra nuk është tjetra dhe ato nuk janë një. Koncepti i Islamit është unitarian (njësues) në kuptimin që Allahu është absolutisht Një, pa partner, pa prindër, pa pasardhës. Ai është i vetëm në hyjninë e Tij dhe asgjë nuk është e ngjashme me Të. Ai është i vetmi burim i fuqisë në univers dhe çdo gjë varet prej Tij.

Para se Islami të arrinte në formën e tij finale njerëzit i kishin ngatërruar krejtësisht cilësitë e Allahut me ato të krijesave. Kristianët thonë se Zoti erdhi në tokë dhe u bë mish dhe gjak në formën e Jezusit për të cilin ata thonë se u kryqëzua dhe vdiq. Çifutët para tyre, gjithashtu thonin se Zoti erdhi në tokë në formën e një njeriu dhe u mund në një kacafytje me profetin Jakob (Jakub).[142] Persianët i nderonin mbretërit e tyre si zota, i jepnin atyre të gjitha cilësitë e Zotit pra i adhuronin ata direkt. Hindusët besonin (dhe besojnë sh.p.) se Brahma, Qenia Supreme, ishte kudo dhe në çdo gjë, kështu që ata adhuronin idhuj të panumërt, njerëz bile dhe kafshë, si personifikim i Brahmës.[143] Ky besim i ka futur hindusët në një gjendje të jashtëzakonshme në të cilën ata bëjnë pelegrinazh në qytetin e shenjtë të tyre të Banaras për të adhuruar zotin Shiva i personifikuar si një penis (organi seksual mashkullor) mashkulli i ngritur pingul përpjetë, që e quajnë “lingam”.[144]Idea hinduse se Brahma është kudo më vonë u bë pjesë e besimit kristian dhe përfuntimisht u fut edhe tek disa muslimanë shumë breza pas resulit s.a.u.s. Kur librat filozofikë indianë, persianë dhe grekë u përkthyen gjatë periudhës së perandorisë Abasite, koncepti se Allahu është kudo dhe në çdo gjë u prezantua në qarqet filozofike dhe u bë një princip bazë në besimin e liderëve sufi. Më në fund ky koncept fitoi pushtet me shkollën filozofike Mu’tezilite (racionalistët) pasuesit e së cilës kapën poste kyçe në administratën e halifit Abasi, Me’muun (qeverisi: 813-832 e.s.). Me bekimin e halifit ata propoganduan fuqimisht këtë besim bashkë me devijimet e tjera që përmbante shkolla e tyre e filozofisë. Gjithashtu terrori u vendos në të gjithë perandorinë dhe si pasojë shumë dijetarë u vranë, u burgosën dhe u torturuan për shkak të kundërshtimit të tyre ndaj filozofisë Mu’tezilë. Kjo vazhdoi deri kur imam Ahmed ibn Hambeli (778-855 e.s.) qëndroi fort dhe mbrojti me vendosmëri besimin e dijetarëve të hershëm muslimanë dhe të sahabëve dhe më në fund rryma u thye (rryma Mu’tezile ra). Gjatë sundimit të halifit Muteuekkil (qeverisi: 847-861 e.s.) filozofët mu’tezilë u hoqën nga postet kryesore në qeveri dhe filozofia e tyre u dënua zyrtarisht. Megjithëse shumica e ideve të tyre vdiqën me kalimin e kohës idea se Allahu është kudo ka mbetur edhe sot te pasuesit  e  shkollës  Eshari.[145]  Kjo shkollë u ngrit nga persona që lanë filozofinë Mu’tezile dhe që u përpoqën të përgënjeshtronin teprimet e veprimeve Mu’tezile nga bazat filozofike. 



        Rreziku i konceptit se Allahu është kudo



Mbi bazat e besimit se Allahu është kudo disa deklaruan se Zoti është më shumë në njerëz se sa në kafshë, minerale, bimësi etj.  Nga kjo teori ishte vetëm çështje kohe thënia e disave se Zoti ishte më shumë te ta  sesa te njerëzit e tjerë. Këta persona deklaronin se Zoti ishte futur te ta, ose se shpirti i tyre ishte një me Zotin. Midis muslimanëve të shekullit të 9-të, një misticist i çmendur dhe i ashtuquajturi shenjtor, me emrin Hal-laxh (858-992 e.s.), i cili hapur deklaroi se ai dhe Zoti ishin një.[146]  Nusejritizmi një sekt i shkëputur shi’it i shekullit të 10-të, thotë se dhëndri i resulit s.a.u.s., Ali ibn Ebi Talib, ishte zot [147] dhe një tjetër sekt shi’it i shekullit të 11-të i quajtur Druzë thotë se halifi shi’it fatimi, Hakim bin Amril-lah (996-1021 e.s.) ishte mëshirimi i fundit i Zotit midis njerëzve.[148]   Ibn Arabiu (1165-1240 e.s.) një tjetër i ashtuquajtur shenjtor sufi i shekullit të 12-të, i nxit pasuesit e tij në poezitë e tij t’i luten vetes së tyre dhe asgjëje tjetër jashtë vehtes së tyre, sepse ai besonte se Zoti ishte brenda njeriut.[149]  E njëjta teori ishte baza e thënieve të Elija Muhammed (vdiq.1975) në Amerikë. Ai thoshte se njerëzit e zinj ishin zota dhe se mësuesi i tij Fard Muhammed ishte zoti  suprem.[150]  Reverendi Xhim Xhons që vrau veten bashkë me 900 pasues të tij në Guajana në 1979 është një prej fakteve më të freskëta të shembullit të njeriut që thotë se është Zoti dhe të pranimit të këtyre gjërave nga njerëzit. Në fakt Xhim Xhons e mësoi filozofinë e tij dhe teknikat filozofike për të manipuluar të pafajshmit nga një amerikan  tjetër që e quante veten ati hyjnor. Emri i tij i vërtetë ishte Xhorxh Beker. Ai u shfaq në vitet e vështira të 1920 dhe hapi restorante për të varfërit. Pasi u kapi stomakun, ai projektoi në mendjet e tyre thëniet se ai ishte mëshirimi i Zotit. Në këtë kohë ai u martua dhe e quajti gruan e tij kanadeze nënë hyjnore. Nga mesi i viteve 30-të pasuesit e tij numëroheshin me miliona dhe gjendeshin në gjithë U.S.A. bile dhe në Evropë.[151] 

Pra, këto thënie nuk u kufizuan në ndonjë vend të veçantë ose në një grup fetar. Ato hodhën rrënjë kudo që gjetën ambjent të përshtatshëm dhe ambjenti i përshtatshëm ishte pikërisht atje ku njerëzit besonin se Zoti është kudo në krijimin e Tij. Kështu që, sa herë që dikush thoshte se ishte mëshirimi i Zotit ai do gjente lehtë shumë pasues.

Si përfundim mund të themi se besimi se “Allahu është kudo” është jashtëzakonisht i rrezikshëm sepse ai inkurajon, mbron dhe zhvillon gjynafin mjaft të madh, adhurimin e krijesave. Ai gjithashtu është shirk në teuhidin Esmaa ues-Sifaat sepse ata i japin Zotit një cilësi që nuk i përket Atij. As në Kur’an dhe as gjuhën e resulit s.a.u.s. nuk mund të gjesh një përshkrim të tillë për Allahun. Përkundrazi në Kur’an dhe në sunnet gjendet e kundërta e këtyre gjërave.









 Prova të qarta



Për shkak se gjynafi më i madh është adhurimi i  të tjerëve veç Allahut ose bashkë me të, të gjitha parimet e Islamit direkt ose indirekt kundërshtojnë adhurimin e krijesave. Principet themelore të fesë (Islame) e bëjnë shumë të qartë se Allahu është Krijuesi dhe se Ai është i dalluar qartë nga ajo që Ai krijoi. (Pra Allahu është Allahu dhe krijesa e Tij është krijesa e Tij sh.p.). Ekzistojnë një numër provash të bazuara në elementët kryesorë të besimit Islam të cilat sqarojnë se Allahu është krejtësisht i ndarë (i ndarë në kuptimin se qenia e Allahut nuk përzihet me qeniet e krijesave sh.p.) dhe mbi krijesat e Tij. Më poshtë do përmendim 7 prova të tilla.

          1-Prova natyrale

Nga pikëpamja e Islamit njeriu lind me prirje natyrale e cila nuk është produkt i ambjentit ku ai jeton. Ky fakt është i bazuar në Kur’an në të cilin Allahu na ka shpjeguar se kur Ai krijoi Ademin, Ai (Allahu) nxori prej tij (Ademit) të gjithë pasardhësit e tij (Ademit). Pastaj i pyeti ata se a ishte Ai Zoti i tyre dhe të gjithë pohuan se vetëm Ai (Allahu) ishte Zoti i tyre. Gjithashtu kjo gjë është theksuar dhe nga resuli s.a.u.s. i cili ka thënë se çdo fëmijë lind me një prirje për të adhuruar Allahun, por prindërit e tij e bëjnë atë çifut, mexhus ose kristian.[152] Prandaj reagimi natyral i njeriut kundër besimit se Allahu është kudo në një farë masë është si pasojë e kësaj prirjeje. N.q.s. Allahu ekziston kudo dhe është prezent në çdo gjë do të thotë se Ai (Allahu) duhet të jetë dhe në fundërrina dhe vende të ndyra. Kur ballafaqohen me këtë, shumica e njerëzve zmbrapsen në mënyrë natyrale nga këto mendime. Ata e gjejnë veten të paaftë të pranojnë ndonjë thënie që tregon se Allahu, Krijuesi i universit është prezent edhe te jashtëqitja e njeriut ose në ndonjë gjë apo vend tjetër të papërshtatshëm për madhërinë e Tij. Prandaj mund të përfundojmë se për shkak të instikteve natyrale të njeriut, të vendosura në të prej Allahut, ai hedh poshtë thënien se Zoti është kudo e cila nuk ka mundësi të jetë e saktë. Ata që nuk duan të heqin dorë nga besimi se Zoti është kudo mund të kundërshtojnë duke thënë se zmbrapsja e njeriut nga ky koncept është rezultat i edukimit dhe kushteve, dhe jo i instikteve natyrale. Por, shumica dërrmuese e fëmijëve të vegjël automatikisht e kanë hedhur poshtë (e kanë mohuar) këtë koncept pa hezitim, bile dhe midis atyre që ishin të indoktrinuar me idenë se Zoti është kudo.

           2- Prova e namazit

Sipas rregullave Islame për namazin vendi i adhurimit duhet të mos ketë asnjë statujë ose pikturë (këtu futen dhe fotografitë) që “paraqet” Zotin apo paraqet krijesat e Tij. Gjithashtu pozicione të ndryshme të adhurimit që janë pjesë e namazit (p.sh. rukuja, sexhdja etj.) janë të ndaluara t’i drejtohen ndokujt apo diçkaje veç Allahut. N.q.s. Zoti do të ishte kudo, në çdo gjë dhe në çdo individ, do të ishte e pranueshme për njerëzit që t’ia drejtonin adhurimin njëri-tjetrit ose vetes së tyre si në rastin e Ibn Arabiut (sufi) i cili e sugjeronte këtë gjë në disa prej shkrimeve të tij. Është e vështirë të bindësh një njeri, që adhuron idhujt, pemët ose kafshët, se metoda e tij e adhurimit është e gabuar dhe se ai duhet të adhurojë Allahun i cili është pa partner (ortak) dhe i padukshëm (njerëzit në këtë botë nuk mund t’a shohin Allahun, por në botën tjetër ata që do hyjnë në xhennet do kenë privilegjin t’a shohin Atë. sh.p.). Idhujtari do të thoshte se ai nuk adhuronte objektin vetë por adhuronte pjesën e Zotit e cila është brenda këtyre objekteve ose do të thoshte se ai adhuron Zotin që mishëroi Vetveten në format e njerëzve ose kafshëve. Islami e klasifikon këdo që e bën një veprim të tillë, kafir(i pa fe).

Fakti është se një individ i tillë i bën sexhde krijesave të Allahut. Islami erdhi për t’a larguar njeriun nga adhurimi i njeriut apo i gjërave të tjera të krijuara dhe për t’a udhëhequr atë të adhurojë vetëm Allahun. Prandaj urdhërat e Islamit tregojnë qartë se Allahu nuk është në gjërat e krijuara; Ai është krejtësisht i ndarë (si qenie) nga ato. Ky qëndrim është përforcuar dhe me një ndalim total në Islam për pikturat që “paraqesin” Zotin ose që paraqesin ndonjë qënie të gjallë. (Është fjala për pikturat e njerëzve ose kafshëve.)





        3- Prova e mirazhit 

Dy vjet para se të emigronte në Medine resuli s.a.u.s. bëri një udhëtim të mrekullueshëm natën (Israa) nga Meka në Jeruzalem e pastaj u ngjit përmes 7 qiejve në drejtim të pikës më të lartë të krijimit (Miraazh).[153] Ky udhëtim i mrekullueshëm u bë që resuli s.a.u.s. të ishte në prezencën direkte të Allahut. Atje, mbi 7 qiej, Namazi u bë i detyrueshëm 5 herë në ditë dhe atje Allahu i foli drejtpërsëdrejti resulit s.a.u.s. e i shpalli atij ajetet e fundit të sures Bekare.[154] N.q.s. Allahu do ishte kudo nuk do kishte nevojë që resuli s.a.u.s. të shkonte në ndonjë vend. Ai do ishte në prezencën direkte të Allahut në tokë në shtëpinë e tij. Prandaj, ngjarja e ngjitjes së mrekullueshme të resulit s.a.u.s. përmes 7 qiejve tregon se Allahu është mbi krijesat e Tij dhe jo pjesë e tyre.

           4- Prova Kur’anore

Numri i ajeteve të Kur’anit të cilat theksojnë se Allahu është mbi krijesat e Tij është shumë i madh për t’u numëruar. Ato gjenden pothuajse në çdo sure të Kur’anit, direkt ose indirekt. Midis atyre që e tregojnë këtë gjë indirekt janë ato të cilat i referohen gjërave që ngrihen sipër prej Zotit ose që ulen (poshtë) prej Tij. P.sh. në suren Ihlas, Allahu e quan veten e Tij “Es-Samed” që do të thotë që në drejtim të të Cilit gjërat ngrihen.

Në disa raste këto lloj ajetesh e tregojnë këtë pikë përpikë, si në rastin e melekëve; “Atje ngjiten melekët dhe shpirti (xhibrili) në një ditë që zgjat 50 000 vjetë (ose lartësia e këtyre shkallëve është 50 000 vjetë)”. (70:4) dhe në disa të tjera e tregojnë këtë nga ana shpirtërore si në rastin e namazit dhe dhikrit për të cilat Allahu thotë: 



] … إليه يصعد الكلم الطيب … [ 



“… te Ai ngrihet fjala e mirë (besimi) dhe vepra e mirë …” (35:10)



Në një ajet tjetër thuhet: 



] و قال فرعون يا هامان ابن لى صرحا لعلى أبلغ الأسباب[ ]أسباب السماوات  فأطلع إلى إله موسى و إنى لأظنه كاذبا… [ 



“O Haman, ndërtoma një pyrg, e ndoshta do t’i gjej rrugët. Rrugët e qiejve, e t’a shoh Zotin e Musait, pse unë mendoj se ai është gënjeshtar …” (40:36-37) 



Një shembull i zbritjes prej Allahut mund të gjendet në ajetin e mëposhtëëm. 



] قل نزله روح القدس من ربك بالحق ليثبت الذين ءامنوا و هدى و بشرى للمسلمين [ 



“Thuaj: “Atë (Kur’anin) e solli poshtë “Ruhul-Kudus” - shpirti i shenjtë - plot vërtetësi nga Zoti yt, për t’i forcuar edhe më ata që besuan dhe për të qenë udhërrëfyes e përgëzues për muslimanët.” (16:102)



Përsa u përket ajeteve që tregojnë direkt se Allahu është mbi krijesat mund të përmendim ajetin e mëposhtëëm në të cilin Allahu thotë se është mbi robt e Tij.



] و هو القاهر فوق عباده … [ 



“Ai është mbizotërues mbi adhuruesit e Tij …” (6:18 dhe 61) 



ose ajeti:



] يخافون ربهم من فوقهم … [ 



“I frikësohen Zotit të tyre që është mbi ta …” (16:50)



Në këto lloj ajetesh ne mund të gjejmë dhe emra të Allahut që vërtetojnë qënien e Tij mbi të gjitha krijesat. P.sh. Allahu e quan Veten me emrat “El-Alij” dhe “El-A’laa” që do të thonë më i larti, mbi të cilin nuk ka asgjë. P.sh. “El-Alij El-Adhiim” (2:225) “Rabbikel-Ala” (87:1).

Pra Kur’ani tregon qartë se Allahu është lart mbi të gjitha krijesat dhe jo brenda ose i rrethuar prej tyre.[155] 

           5- Prova nga hadithet

Në thëniet e resulit s.a.u.s. ka dëshmi të bollshme që shpjegojnë se Allahu nuk është në tokë ose brenda krijesave të Tij. Ashtu si ajetet e Kur’anit disa prej haditheve e shprehin këtë direkt dhe disa indirekt. Midis haditheve që e shprehin atë indirekt janë ato që tregojnë se melekët ngjiten sipër te Allahu si në rastin e hadithit të Ebu Hurejrës në të cilin tregohet se resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë: “(Një grup) melekësh qëndrojnë me ju natën dhe (një grup tjetër) melekësh ditën, dhe të dy grupet mblidhen në kohën e namazit të Asrit (mbasdites) dhe Fexhrit (mëngjesit). Pastaj ata melekë që kanë qëndruar me ju natën ngjiten (në qiell) dhe Allahu i pyet ata (për ju) megjithëse Ai di gjithçka për ju….” [156] 

Në këtë grup hadithesh futen dhe hadithet që tregojnë se Allahu është mbi Arshin e Tij, Arsh i cili është mbi të gjithë krijimin. P.sh. Ebu Hurejre trasmeton se resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë: “Kur Allahu plotësoi krijimin, (Ai) shkroi tek Ai mbi Arshin e Tij: “Me të vërtetë mëshira Ime e paraprin zemërimin Tim.”” [157]

Njëri prej shembujve  të haditheve që tregojnë se Allahu është mbi krijesat është hadithi i mëposhtëëm për gruan e resulit s.a.u.s. e cila i mburrej grave të tjera të resulit s.a.u.s. duke i thënë se Allahu mbi 7 qiej e kishte martuar atë (me resulin s.a.u.s.).[158] Një argument tjetër është edhe duaja që resuli s.a.u.s. i mësonte të sëmurëve që të luteshin për vete. “Rabbenaa Allah el-ledhii fis-semaai takad-dese ismuke …”. “Allah, Zoti jonë që je mbi qieju shenjtëroft emri yt, …”[159] Hadithi i mëposhtëëm ndoshta është argumenti më i qartë për këtë çështje. Mu’auje ibn Hakem ka thënë: “Unë kisha një shërbëtore që mbikëqyrte delet e mia në zonën e malit Uhud pranë vendit të quajtur Xhauariije. Një ditë unë shkova për ti parë ato vetëm për të zbuluar se një ujk ia kishte mbathur me një prej deleve të tufës së saj. Për shkak se unë, si të gjithë pasardhësit e Ademit, jam i prirur për të bërë veprime që më vonë na vjen keq që i kemi bërë, e godita atë në fytyrë me një shpullë të tmerrshme. Kur shkova te i dërguari i Allahut dhe ia tregova historinë, ai e konsideroi atë që kisha bërë si një gjë shumë të rëndë për mua. Unë i thashë: “O i dërguari i Allahut a  mund t’a  liroj  atë?”  [160]  Ai u përgjigj: “Sille atë tek unë.” Kështu që unë e çova  tek ai. Ai (resuli s.a.u.s.) e pyeti atë: “Ku është Allahu?” Ajo u përgjigj: “Mbi qiell.” Pastaj ai e pyeti: “Kush jam unë?” dhe ajo u përgjigj: “Ti je i dërguari i Allahut.” Resuli s.a.u.s. më tha: “Liroje atë sepse ajo  është me të vërtetë një besimtare  e  vërtetë.” [161]   Për të provuar besimin e dikujt pyetja llogjike që bëhet është “A beson te Allahu?” Resuli s.a.u.s. nuk e bëri këtë pyetje, sepse shumica e njerëzve në atë kohë besonin te Allahu ashtu siç përmendet shpesh në Kur’an:

“Nëse ti i pyet ata: “Kush i krijoi qiejt dhe tokën, kush e nënshtroi (të lëvizin) diellin dhe hënën?” Ata do të thonë: “Allahu!” …” (29:61)

Për shkak se paganët Mekkas të asaj kohe besonin se Allahu ishte prezent në idhujt e tyre, pra besonin se Allahu ishte pjesë e krijesave, resuli a.s.u.s. donte të përcaktonte se a ishte besimi i saj i përzier dhe pagan si i Mekkasve të tjerë apo monoteist në përputhje me mësimet hyjnore. Kështë që ai i bëri asaj një pyetje e cila do përcaktonte se a besonte ajo se Allahu nuk është pjesë e krijesa të Tij apo ajo besonte se Allahu mund të adhurohet në krijesa. Përgjigja e saj, se Allahu është mbi qiejt duhet të konsiderohet nga çdo musliman e vetmja përgjigje e saktë e pyetjes, “Ku është Allahu?”, sepse resuli s.a.u.s. gjykoi se ajo ishte besimtare e vërtetë mbi bazën e kësaj përgjigjeje. N.q.s. Allahu do ishte kudo ashtu siç pohojnë disa “muslimanë” resuli s.a.u.s. do t’a kishte korigjuar përgjigjen e saj, “mbi qiej”. Meqenë se çdo gjë e thënë në prezencën e resulit s.a.u.s. të cilën ai nuk e ka kundërshtuar, sipas ligjit Islam quhet sunnet i aprovuar, ajo është e vlefshme. Megjithatë resuli s.a.u.s. jo vetëm që e pranoi thënien e saj, por ai e përdori këtë përgjigje për të gjykuar në se ishte ajo besimtare e vërtetë. 

           6- Prova llogjike

Llogjikisht është e qartë se në rastin kur dy gjëra ekzistojnë, njëra prej tyre ose duhet të jetë pjesë e tjetrës dhe të varet në të si atribut i saj ose ajo ekziston nga vetvetja, e ndarë nga tjetra. Kështu që, kur Zoti krijoi botën ose e krijoi atë brenda vetes së Tij ose e krijoi atë jashtë vetes së Tij. Mundësia e parë është e papranueshme sepse ajo do të thoshte se Zoti, Qenia Supreme e pakufizuar, ka brenda Vetes atributet e kufizuara të mungesës dhe dobësisë. Prandaj Ai (Zoti) duhet t’a ketë krijuar botën jashtë vetes së Tij, si një qënie e ndarë nga Ai, por që varet nga Ai. E krijoi botën jashtë vetes së Tij, mundësitë janë ose sipër Tij ose poshtë Tij. M.q.s. eksperienca njerëzore asgjëkundi nuk konfirmon lutjen përposhtë dhe qenia nën krijesa kundërshton madhërinë e Zotit, Zoti pra, duhet të jetë mbi krijimin e Tij dhe i ndarë (si qenie) nga Ai. Përsa i përket thënieve kontradiktore se Zoti as nuk është i lidhur me botën e as i ndarë prej saj apo thënies se Ai as nuk është në botë as nuk është jashtë saj,[162] këto thënie jo vetëm që janë kontradiktore por ato mohojnë dhe ekzistencën e Zotit.[163] Këto shprehje e çojnë Zotin në fushën surealiste të mendimeve të njeriut ku të kundërtat mund të bashkekzistojnë dhe e pamundura ekziston. (si p.sh. koncepti kristian i tre zotave në një sh.p.)

           7- Konsensusi i dijetarëve të hershëm

Thëniet e dijetarëve të hershëm muslimanë që vërtetojnë se Allahu është mbi të gjitha krijesat e Tij janë të shumta për t’u përmendur në këtë përmbledhje. Dijetari i haditheve të shekullit të 15-të, Edh-Dhahabi, shkruajti në një libër të titulluar “el-Uluu lil-Alii el-Adhiim” në të cilin ai mblodhi thëniet e më shumë se 200 dijetarëve të mëdhenj të hershëm që konfirmonin se Allahu është mbi të gjitha krijesat e Tij.[164]   Një shembull i mirë për këto thënie gjendet në tregimin e Mutië’el-Balehis se kur ai pyeti Ebu Hanefin për mendimin e një personi që thoshte se ai nuk e dinte ku ishte Zoti i tij, në tokë apo në qiej.  Ebu Hanefija u përgjigj: “Ai ka bërë kufër, sepse Allahu kë thënë: “Mëshiruesi mbi Arsh qëndron.” (20:5) dhe Arshi i Tij është mbi 7 qiejtë.” Ai (el-Balehi) pastaj i tha: “Po n.q.s. ai thotë se Allahu është mbi Arsh, por ai nuk e di se ku është Arshi në tokë apo në qiej?” Ai (Ebu Hanifja) u përgjigj: “Ai ka bërë kufër sepse ai ka mohuar se Allahu është mbi qiejt dhe kushdo që mohon se Allahu është mbi qiejt ka bërë kufër.”[165] Shumë që “ndjekin” medhhebin Hanefi sot thonë se Zoti është kudo. Në të vërtetë këta nuk janë pasues të medhhebit Hanefi sepse vetë Hanefija është shprehur se Allahu është mbi të gjitha krijesat dhe sepse të gjithë ata që kanë pasuar me të vërtetë medhhebin Hanefi kanë besuar se Allahu është mbi krijesat e Tij. Gjithashtu  ngjarja  në  të  cilën nxënësi kryesor i  Ebu Hanefis, Ebu  Jusuf,  i  tha  Bishr  el-Merisit[166] të pendohej kur ai mohoi se Allahu është mbi Arsh është përmendur në shumë libra të shkruajtur gjatë asaj periudhe.[167] 

                   Përmbledhje

Si përfundim mund të themi me siguri, se sipas Islamit dhe parimeve të teuhidit, kanë vend këto përkufizime: 

·   Allahu është krejtësisht i ndarë (si qenie) nga të gjitha krijesat e Tij. 

·   Krijesat as nuk e rrethojnë Atë e as nuk janë mbi Të.

·   Ai, Allahu është mbi të gjitha krijesat. 

Këto janë koncepte klasike për Allahun në përputhje me Islamin. Janë shumë të thjeshta, strikte dhe nuk lënë shteg për çdo lloj keqkuptimi, keqkuptime që shpesh të drejtojnë në adhurimin e krijesave.

Nga ana tjetër këto koncepte nuk mohojnë se cilësitë e Allahut veprojnë kudo midis krijesave të Tij. Asgjë nuk i shpëton shikimit të Tij, dijës së Tij dhe fuqisë së Tij. 

Ashtu si ne që me anë të teknologjisë së zhvilluar jemi në gjendje të ulemi rehat në shtëpitë tona dhe të shikojmë ngjarje që ndodhin mjaft larg, ashtu edhe Allahu shikon, dëgjon dhe di gjithçka në univers pa qenë brenda tij. Trasmetohet se Ibn Abasi ka thënë: “Në dorën e Allahut, 7 qiejt, 7 tokat, gjithçka që përmbajnë ato dhe gjithçka që është midis tyre, është si një farë mustardi në njërën prej duarve tuaja.”[168] Ashtu si pulti i televizorit fuqia e Allahut vepron lirisht mbi të gjitha elementët e krijimit pa qenë Allahu brenda këtyre elementeve. Në fakt koncepti se Allahu është brenda krijesave është shirk në teuhidin Esmaa ues-Sifaat sepse i jepen Allahut disa prej dobësive të njeriut. Njeriu është ai që duhet të jetë prezent në një ngjarje për t’a dëgjuar, shikuar, ditur dhe për të vepruar në të. Dija dhe fuqia e Allahut nuk ka kufij. Të gjitha mendimet e njeriut dihen prej Allahut bile edhe ndjenjat që veprojnë në zemrën e tij i janë nënshtruar kontrollit të Allahut. Kjo është mënyra në të cilën duhen kuptuar ajetet që tregojnë afërsinë e Allahut. P.sh. Allahu thotë:



] و لقد خلقنا الإنسان و نعلم ما توسوس به نفسه و نحن أقرب إليه من حبل الوريد [ 



“Ne e kemi krijuar njeriun dhe e dimë se ç’pëshpërit ai në vetvete dhe Ne jemi më afër tij se damari i qafës së tij.” (50:16)



dhe 



] يأيها الذين ءامنوا استجيبوا لله و للرسول إذا دعاكم لما يحييكم و اعلموا أن الله يحول بين المرء و قلبه و أنه إليه تحشرون [ 



“O ju që besuat, përgjigjuni (thirrjes) së Allahut dhe të të dërguarit kur ai (i dërguari) ju fton për atë që ju jep jetë (fenë e drejtë), dhe t’a dini se Allahu ndërhyn ndërmjet njeriut dhe zemrës së tij, dhe se ju do të tuboheni tek Ai.” (8:24) 


Pjesa e ajetit ku thuhet se Allahu është te njeriu më afër se damari i qafës së tij nuk duhet kuptuar sikur Allahu është brenda njeriut. Ajo thjesht tregon se asgjë nuk i shpëton dijës së Allahut, bile edhe mendimet e brendëshme të njeriut, dhe se asgjë nuk është përtej fuqisë së Allahut për të ndryshuar dhe kontrolluar bile edhe ndjenjat e zemrës. Ashtu siç Allahu thotë:











] أ و لا يعلمون أن الله يعلم ما يسرون و ما يعلنون [ 





“A thua nuk e dinë ata se Allahu e di ç’ka e fshehin dhe atë ç’ka e publikojnë?” (2:77)



] … و اذكوروا نعمت الله عليكم إذ كنتم أعداء فألف بين قلوبكم فأصبحتم بنعمته إخوانا … [ 



“… Përkujto nimetin e Allahut ndaj jush kur ju (para se të pranonit Islamin) ishit të armiqësuar, e Ai bashkoi zemrat tuaja e ashtu me dhuntinë e Tij aguat të jeni vëllezër …” (3:103)



Resuli s.a.u.s. shpesh bënte duanë:

"يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك"

“Jaa mukalib el-kulub (o Nryshus zemrash) thebit kalbi alaa diinik (bëje të qëndrueshme zemrën time në fenë Tënde)” [169]

Në mënyrë të ngjashme ajetet si,



] … ما يكون من نجوى ثلاثة إلا هو رابعهم و لا خمسة إلا هو سادسهم و لا أدنى من ذالك و لا أكثر إلا هو معهم أين ما كانوا … [ 



“… Nuk bëhet bisedë e fshehtë mes tre vetave e të mos jetë Ai i katërti; e as mes pesë vetave e të mos jetë Ai i gjashti, e as mes më pak vetave dhe as mes më shumë vetave, e të mos jetë Ai me ta kudo që të jenë…” (58:7) 



duhen kuptuar sipas kontekstit të tyre. Duke lexuar pjesën paraprirëse të ajetit,

“A nuk e di ti se Allahu di çka në qiej dhe çka në tokë!?…” (58:7)

gjithashtu dhe pjesën përmbyllëse të ajetit

“…Pastaj në ditën e kijametit i njofton ata me atë që kanë punuar. Allahu ka përfshirë çdo send në dijen e vet.” (58:7)

Në këtë mënyrë bëhet e qartë se këtu Allahu e ka fjalën për dijen e Tij dhe jo për faktin se Qenia e Tij është prezent midis njerëzve, sepse Ai është mbi dhe përtej krijesave të Tij.[170] Përsa i përket thënies që i është mveshur resulit s.a.u.s., “Qiejtë dhe toka nuk mund t’a përmbajnë Allahun, por zemra e besimtarit të vërtetë e përmban Atë”, kjo thënie nuk është e vërtetë. Por edhe n.q.s. mbyllim një sy dhe marrim kuptimin e saj nuk ka mundësi që një njeri me arsye të nxjerrë prej saj përfundimin se Allahu është brenda njeriut. N.q.s. zemra e besimtarit do përmbante Zotin, besimtari është brenda qiejve dhe tokës pra qiejt dhe toka do e përmbanin Allahun, gjë që kundërshtohet nga vetë kjo thënie. 

Pra, në përputhje me pikëpamjen e Islamit të bazuar në Kur’an dhe sunnetin e resulit s.a.u.s., Allahu është mbi të gjitha krijesat. Ai nuk është në asnjë mënyrë brenda krijesave dhe as krijesat brenda Tij ose pjesë e Tij, por dija, mëshira dhe fuqia e Tij e pakufizuar veprojnë mbi çdo pjesë të krijimit pa pengesën më të vogël.[171]






[141] Ky atribut është “el-Uluu” që do të thotë lartësi.
 [142] Zanafilla 33:24-30
 [143] Xhon R.Hinnells. Fjalori i feve (Englang: Penguin Books 1984) f.67-8.
 [144] Collier’s Enciklopedia v.12 f.130. Shiko artikullin e Santa Rama Rau “Banaras: Qytet Indian i Dritës.” National Geographic, shkurt 1986 f.235.” Një natyrë hyjnore duale, Shiva shkatërron dhe gjithashtu krijon. Lingamët, të bërë zakonisht prej druri, janë simbole që kanë formën e penisit, paraqesin fuqinë rigjeneruse të zotit. Lingamë gjigandë janë karakteristikë e përbashkët e tempujve. Lingami shfaqet mbi një bazë rrethore, e quajtur Joni (organi femëror), që paraqet Shektin, gjysmën femërore të zotit dhe një burim të energjisë hyjnore. Në sensin më të gjerë Lingami simbolizon tërësinë e universit të hindusve… Në një cermoni të zakonshme hinduse, prifti zbukuron Lingamin me lule, e lyen dhe e fërkon me gjalpë të përpunuar dhe e lan atë me qumësht dhe ujë.” 
 [145] Kjo shkollë e merr emrin nga Ebul-Hasan El-Eshaari (873-935 e.s.). 
 [146] A.J.Arberry, Muslim Saints and Mistics f.266-271.
 [147] Enciklopedia e shkurtër e Islamit f.454-455.
 [148] Ibid f.94-5.
 [149] Ibn Arabiu e përshkruan Allahun si më poshtë “Lavdia qoftë për Atë që i bëri të gjitha gjërat të shfaqen duke qënë esenca e tyre.” (shiko: Ibn Arabi el-Futuhaat el-Mekije, Abdur-Rahman el-Uakkil f.35 botimi i 3-të).
 [150] Elija Muhammed, “Shpëtuesi jonë ka arritur.” F.26,56,57.39,46.
 [151] E.u. Essien-Undom. Black Nationalism f.32.
 [152] Trasmetuar nga Ebu Hurejre mbledhur nga Buhari (S.Buhari v.8 f.369-90 n.597) dhe Muslim (S.Muslim eng-trans v.4 f.1399 n.6429).
 [153] Emri Miraazh nga ana gjuhësore do të thotë shkallë dhe ai është mjeti që ngjiti resulin s.a.u.s. përmes qiejve. Megjithatë, edhe ngritja vetë kryesisht quhet me këtë emër. (Arabic eng-Lecion v.2 f.1966-7) 
 [154] Shiko S.Buhari v.9 f.449-50 n.608 dhe Sahih Muslim v.1 f.103-4 n.313.
 [155] Akide Tahauije f.285-6.
 [156] Mbledhur nga Buhari (S.Buhari v.9 f.386 n.525), Muslimi (S.Muslim eng-trans v.1 f.306 n.1320) dhe Nesaiu.
 [157] Mbledhur nga Buhari (S.Buhari v.9 f.382 n.518) dhe Muslim (S.Muslim eng-trans v.4 f.1437 n.6628).
 [158] Treguar nga Enesi dhe mbledhur nga Buhari S.Buhari v.9 f.382 n.517.
 [159] Sunnan Ebu Dauud eng-trans v.3  f.109 n.3883.
 [160] Buhari, Muslimi dhe Ebu Dauudi mblodhën një hadith nga Ebu Hurejre në të cilin resuli s.a.u.s. thotë: “Kur të godisni (të tjerët) shmangni fytyrën.” (S.Muslim v.4 f.1378 n.6321-6 dhe Ebu Dauud eng-trans v.3 f.1256 n.4478). Resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë “Shlyerja e goditjes me shpullë ose e rrahjes së një skllavi është t’a lirosh atë.” Sahih Muslim v.3 f.882 n.407-8 .
 [161] Sahih Muslim eng-trans v.1 f.271 n.1094.
 [162] Shiko Haashijah Biijuurii Xhauhara f.58
 [163] Akide Tahauuije f.290. Shiko Ahmed ibn Hambel “Er-Radd ‘Alaa el-Xhehmije.”
 [164] Muhtesar el-Uluu f.5.
 [165] Treguar nga Ebu Ismail Ensarii në librin e tij el-Faaruk dhe cituar në Akide Tahauuije f.288. 
 [166] Bishr (v.833) nga Bagdati ishte dijetar Mutazilitë shiko el-A’laan v.2 f.55 nga Hairuddin ez-Ziriklii.
 [167] Treguar nga Abdur-Rahman ibn Ebii Hatim dhe të tjerët shiko Akiideh et-Tahaaauije. f.288.
 [168] Akide Tahauuije f.281.
 [169] Mbledhur nga Tirmidhi dhe sipas Albanit është Sahih. Sunnan Tirmidhi v.3 f.171 n.1792.
 [170] Ahmed ibn Husein Bejhaki. Kitaab El-Esmaa ues-Sifaat f.541-2.
 [171] Umar Eshkar, Akide fii Allah f.171.

----------


## Arrnubi

9- Kapitulli mbi shikimin e Allahut prej njerëzve



                        Imazhi i Allahut



Siç u tha më parë mendja e njeriut është e kufizuar ndërsa Allahu është i pakufizuar, prandaj njeriu nuk mund të shpresojë të kuptojë ndonjë gjë rreth cilësive të Allahut veç asaj që Ai zgjodhi për tia shpallur atij. N.q.s. njeriu përpiqet të pikturojë Allahun në mendjen e tij ai vetëm do ngatërrohet duke shkuar në rrugë të shtrembër, sepse Allahu është krejtësisht i ndryshëm nga ajo gjë që njeriu mund të marrë me mend. Çdo imazh i Zotit që njeriu ndërton në mendjen e tij është i marrë nga ndonjë pjesë krijimi ose është kompozim i gjërave të krijuara që ai ka vëzhguar. Kështu që n.q.s. ai vizaton Zotin në mendjen e tij ai në fund të fundit i jep Allahut cilësitë e krijesave. Megjithatë, për njeriun është e mundur të kuptojë me anë të instiktit dhe emocionalisht disa prej cilësive të Allahut. Allahu i ka shpallur njeriut disa prej tyre p.sh. El-Kaadir (i Fuqishmi), do të thotë që nuk ka asgjë të cilën Allahu nuk është në gjendje ta bëjë. Në mënyrë të ngjashme emri Er-Rrahmaan (i Gjithëmëshirëshmi) do të thotë që nuk ka asgjë në krijim që nuk është mëshiruar nga mëshira e Allahut pavarësisht në e meriton këtë apo jo. Kuptime të tilla nuk kërkojnë ndojnë paraqitje vizive në mendje, kështu që kjo është e vetmja mënyrë që mendja e njeriut të mund të kuptojë saktë Allahun. Kuptimi jo i qartë për Allahun ishte shkaku që i devijoi kristianët e hershëm të Greqisë dhe Romës nga mësimet e drejta dhe të vërteta të të dërguarit Isa a.s (Jesusit). Europianët që përqafuan kristianizmin vendosën në kishat dhe vendet e tyre të shenjta pikturat dhe statujat e zotit në formën e një patriaku evropian të vjetër me mjekër të gjatë, të bardhë e të derdhur. Kristianët e hershëm të Palestinës erdhën nga një sfond çifut që ndalonte rreptësisht çdo paraqitje të Zotit me anë të pikturave. Megjithatë evropianët devijuan në këtë pikëpamje për shkak të një tradite të gjatë historike të paraqitjes së zotave të tyre në formën e njeriut dhe për shkak se ata vareshin në drejtimin e tyre fetar nga shkrimet e shenjta të devijuara të çifutëve. Të Zanafilla, libri i parë i dhiatës së vjetër, çifutët kishin shkruar vargjet e mëposhtme në lidhje me krijimin e njeriut.

Pastaj Përëndia tha: Ta bëjmë njeriun sipas shëmbëlltyrës sonë   Kështu Përëndia krijoi njeriun sipas shëmbëlltyrës së vet, sipas shëmbëlltyrës së Përëndisë (1:26-27)

Nga këto vargje dhe të tjera si këto, europianët kristianë të hershëm nxorën përfundimin se shkrimet e shenjta mësonin se Zoti kishte pamje si njeriu, në të njëjtën mënyrë që ata portretizonin zotat e tyre mitologjikë të cilët i bënin në formën e njerëzve. Si pasojë, ata shpenzuan shumë pasuri, kohë dhe energji duke portretizuar Zotin në statuja dhe piktura në formën e njeriut.



Praktika e paraqitjes së Zotit në formë njeriu është dhe ka qenë shumë e përhapur. Kur njeriu humbi kontaktet me shpalljen hyjnore, që mësonte se asgjë në krijim nuk është e ngjashme me Zotin, ai filloi tia drejtojë adhurimin e tij krijesave. Duke bërë kështu, ai shpesh zgjodhi ta paraqiste Zotin në formë njeriu sepse njeriu ishte dukshëm qënia më perfekte në tokë. P.sh. në kohën e dinastisë Çou në Kinë (1027 p.e.s.- 402 e.s.) feja zyrtare ishte e fokusuar në një hyjni abstrakte Tien (Qielli) të cilit i ishte dhënë formë njeriu si Yu Huang-u, Perandori Xhejd, zot në lartësi, qeverisësi i gjykatës qiellore.[172]  Në Kuran Allahu  s.u.t. e  bën të qartë se asgjë që ne mund të mendojnë nuk është si Ai. Allahu thotë:



]  ليس كمثله شىء و هو السميع البصير [ 



Asgjë nuk është si Ai, Ai është dëgjuesi, shikuesi. (42:11)



      dhe



] و لم يكن له كفوا أحد [ 



Asgjë nuk është e krahasueshme me Të. (112:4)









            Profeti Musa kërkon të shohë Allahun



Pasi na e bën të qartë se Ai nuk është si krijesat e Tij, Allahu na sqaron se sytë tanë nuk mund ta shikojnë Atë.



] لا تدركه الأبصار و هو يدرك الأبصار  [ 



Shikimi (i njerëzve) nuk mund ta përfshijë Atë, e Ai i përfshin shikimet  (6:103)



Ky ajet na tregon se njeriu është i pa aftë të shikojë Allahun. Për ta theksuar akoma më shumë këtë Allahu na tregon në Kuran një ngjarje të profetit Musa a.s.



E kur Musai erdhi në kohën që i caktuam dhe i foli Zoti i vet, ai tha: Zoti im! Më mundëso pamjen Tënde e të shikoj! Ai (Allahu) i tha: Ti nuk ke mundësi të më shohësh, por shiko malin, e nëse ai qëndron në vendin e vet, ti do të më shohësh Mua.Kështu  kur Zoti i tij iu shfaq malit[173], Ai e bëri atë (malin) thërmi, e Musait i ra të fikët. Kur erdhi në vetë tha: E lartë është madhëria Jote, pendohem te Ti (për atë që kërkova) dhe unë jam i pari i besimtarëve! (7:143)



I dërguari Musa a.s. mendoi se mund të lejohej ta shihte Allahun për shkak se Allahu e kishte zgjedhur atë mbi të gjithë njerëzit e tjerë të asaj kohe duke i dhënë atij shpalljen (7:144). Por Allahu ia bëri të qartë se ajo që ai kërkoi ishte e pamundur për të dhe për çdo njeri tjetër. Asnjë nuk mund të durojë qoftë dhe një pjesë të dritës së Allahut  e jo më të shikojë Qenien e Allahut.[174] Kur mali u bë copë e thërrimë Musai kuptoi gabimin e tij dhe kërkoi falje Allahut për kërkimin e diçkaje të palejuar.











               A e pa resuli s.a.u.s. Allahun?



Disa thonë se është bërë një përjashtim për resulin s.a.u.s., i cili u ngjit në 7 qiejtë dhe shkoi madje përtej pikës që mund  të shkonin melekët. Kur Aishja, gruaja e resulit s.a.u.s., u pyet nga një Tabiin i quajtur Mesruk se a e kishte parë resuli s.a.u.s. Allahun, ajo u përgjigj: Flokët e mi janë akoma të ngritur përpjet për shkak të asaj që më pyete. Kushdo që thotë se Muhamedi pa Zotin e tij ka gënjyer! [175] Kur Ebu Dherr e pyeti resulin s.a.u.s. se a e  pa ai Allahun,  resuli s.a.u.s. u përgjigj: Atje kishte vetëm dritë, si mund ta shihja unë Atë. [176] Resuli s.a.u.s. në një rast ka shpjeguar kuptimin e dritës, e cila nuk është vetë Allahu, duke thënë: Me të vërtetë Allahu nuk fle e as nuk i bie për shtat Atij të flejë. Ai është që i ul shkallëzimet (gradat) dhe i ngre ato. Veprat e natës shkojnë sipër te Ai para veprave të ditës dhe ato të natës para veprave të natës dhe mbulesa e Tij është dritë. [177] 

Pra mund të themi me siguri se resuli s.a.u.s. ashtu si profetët para tij nuk e pa Allahun në këtë jetë. Pra thënia se resuli s.a.u.s. e ka parë Allahun është gënjeshtër. Gjithashtu ata që pretendojnë se kanë parë Allahun në këtë jetë janë gënjeshtarë sepse kur nuk e ka parë resuli s.a.u.s. të cilin Allahu e zgjodhi mbi të gjithë njerëzimin, si mund ta shohë Atë një njeri, sa do i drejtë dhe besimtar i mirë të jetë?! Thënia se dikush ka parë Zotin është në fakt thënie kufri dhe mosbesimi sepse ajo nënkupton se ky person është më i madh se profetët.



            (Kujdes)   Shejtani shtiret sikur është Allahu



Nuk ka dyshim se shumë sufistë që thonë se kanë parë Allahun kanë parë diçka. Ata shpesh përshkruajnë vegime spektakolare prej drite dhe ndoshta edhe qenie jashtokësore. Fakti që shumë sufistë shpesh pasi shikojnë gjëra të tilla lënë praktikat bazë të Islamit tregon qartë se me çfarë ata janë ngatërruar, pra kanë parë një vegim që është prej shejtanit dhe nuk është hyjnor. Ata që deklarojnë se kanë parë Allahun shpesh thonë se ata nuk kanë më nevojë të falen dhe të argjërojnë rregullisht siç bëjnë muslimanët e zakonshëm, sepse janë ngritur shpirtërisht mbi nivelin e masave. Abdul Kadir Xhilani (1077-1116), sipas të cilit quhet dhe sekti sufi Kadiri, përshkruan një ndodhi që i ndodhi një herë. Kjo ndodhi përmban një shpjegim se çfarë është ai vegim që shikojnë ata që thonë se kanë parë Allahun dhe për arsyen që i bën ata të lënë praktikat bazë të Islamit, pas asaj që shohin. Një ditë - tha ai - unë isha zhytur thellë në adhurim kur papritur pashë para meje një fron të madh me një dritë që shkëlqente me shkëlqim vezullues dhe që e rrethonte atë. Pastaj një zë shurdhues goditi veshët e mi: O Abdul Kadir, unë jam Zoti yt! Për ty e kam bërë të ligjshme atë që e kam bërë të ndaluar për të tjerët. Abdul Kadir pyeti: A je ti Allahu përveç të cilit nuk ka Zot? Kur nuk mori përgjigje ai tha: Largohu o armik i Allahut. Dhe me këtë drita u zhduk dhe errësira e mbuloi atë. Zëri pastaj tha: O Abdul Kadir ti fitove mbi strategjinë time për shkak të dijës dhe kuptimit tënd për fenë. Unë i kam drejtuar në rrugë të shtrembur mbi 70 adhurues shenjtorë me ngjarje të tilla. Pastaj njerëzit e pyetën Abdul Kadirin se si e kuptoi se ai ishte shejtani. Ai u përgjigj: Unë e kuptova se ishte shejtani nga thënia e tij se Allahu kishte bërë të ligjshme për mua atë që të tjerëve ua kishte ndaluar, sepse unë e dija se ligji hyjnor që iu shpall resulit s.a.u.s. nuk mund të ndryshohet ose pezullohet. Gjithashtu e kuptova kush ishte ai kur shejtani tha se ishte Zoti im, por ishte i pa aftë të konfirmonte se ai ishte Allahu i cili nuk ka  shok.[178] Në mënyrë të ngjashme disa njerëz në të shkuarën kanë treguar se kanë parë Kabën. Të tjerë kanë treguar se një fron i madh shtrihej para tyre me një qenie madhështore të ulur në të dhe një numër të madh burrash që   ngjiteshin dhe zbrisnin rreth tij. Ata i konsiderojnë këta burra melekë dhe atë qenie e konsiderojnë se ishte Allahu, por në fakt ai ishte shejtani dhe pasuesit e tij.[179] 

Pra, mund të themi se bazat e thënieve se kanë parë Allahun, në ëndërr apo në mes të ditës, mund të gjurmohen në filozofitë dhe gjendjet emocionale satanike. Në këto gjendje shejtani merr forma të rrethuara me dritë dhe u thotë atyre që e përjetojnë këtë pamje se ai është Zoti i tyre. Për shkak të injorancës së njerëzve ndaj teuhidit të pastër ata i pranojnë këto thënie dhe devijojnë nga rruga e drejtë.















         Kuptimi i sures en-Nexhm



Disa  njerëz[180] përdorin ajetet e sures Nexhm  për  të  argumentuar se resuli s.a.u.s. e pa Allahun. 



] و هو بالأفق الأعلى ثم دنا فتدلى فكان قاب قوسين أو أدنى فأوحى إلى عبده ما أوحى ما كذب الفؤاد ما رأى أفتمارونه على ما يرى و لقد رءاه نزلة أخرى عند سدرة المنتهى [ 



Dhe ai ishte në horizotin e lartë (nga lindja). Pastaj u lëshua dhe iu afrua. E ishte afër sa dy harqe apo edhe më afër. Dhe i shpalli robit të Tij atë që ia shpalli. Zemra nuk e mohoi atë që e pa. A po i bëni polemikë atij për atë që e ka parë. Atë (xhibrilin) edhe herë tjetër. (E ka parë) tek Sidretul Munteha. (53:7-14)



Ata mbrojnë tezën se këto ajete tregojnë që resuli s.a.u.s. pa Allahun. Por, kur Mesruku pyeti Aishen, gruan e resulit s.a.u.s., për këto ajete ajo e përgjigj: Unë isha personi i parë në këtë Umet që e pyeta të dërguarin e Allahut për këto dhe ai u përgjigj: Me të vërtetë ai ishte Xhibrili, paqja e Allahut qoftë mbi të. Unë kurrë nuk e kam parë atë në formën në të cilën ai u krijua, veç këtyre dy herëve; E pashë atë duke zbritur nga qiejtë dhe madhësia e vëllimit të tij mbushi të gjitha ato që ishin ndërmjet qiellit dhe tokës. Aishja pastaj tha: Nuk e ke dëgjuar ti se Allahu s.u.t. ka thënë: Shikimet (e njerëzve) nuk mund ta përfshijnë Atë, e Ai i përfshin shikimet. Ai është shumë i kujdesshëm, hollësisht i njohur.(6:103)  dhe nuk e ke dëgjuar ti se Allahu ka thënë: Nuk ka asnjë njeri që ti ketë folur Allahu ndryshe vetëm se me anën e frymëzimit, ose pas ndonjë perdeje, ose ti dërgojë të dërguar (melek)  (42:51) [181]



Si rrjedhim ajetet e sures Nexhm të shqyrtuara në dritën e shpjegimeve të vetë resulit s.a.u.s. në asnjë lloj mënyre nuk argumentojnë besimin e gabuar se resuli s.a.u.s. e ka parë Allahun s.u.t.[182] N.q.s. Zoti do të mund të shikohej në këtë jetë prova e kësaj jetë do ishte e pakuptimtë. Ajo që e bën këtë jetë provë reale është fakti se ne duhet ta besojmë Allahun pa e parë Atë. N.q.s. Allahu do ishte i dukshëm çdo njeri do besonte në Të dhe në të gjitha gjërat që të dërguarit u mësuan njerëzve. Në këtë mënyrë njeriu do ishte si melekët, do ti bindej plotësisht Allahut. Për shkak se Allahu e bëri njeriun të jetë më i lartë se melekët, besimi i të cilëve te Allahu është pa zgjedhje, zgjedhja e njeriut për besimin apo kufrin në një gjendje ku Allahu nuk mund të shikohet. (Megjithatë kjo nuk do të thotë se besimi në Allah i një muslimani të vërtetë është vetëm diçka që ai e mban veten e tij në të, pa pasur ndonjë argumet për këtë besim. Një musliman i vërtetë e mbështet besimin e tij në argumenta të forta të cilat vërtetojnë totalisht të gjitha gjërat që ai beson. Pra pavarësisht se njeriu në këtë botë nuk mund ta shikojë Allahun ka plot argumenta të tjera mjaft të forta dhe të pamohueshme që vërtetojnë me forcë ekzistencën e Allahut dhe vërtetësinë e të gjitha gjërave që një musliman, që pason ashtu siç duhet rrugën e resulit s.a.u.s., beson. sh.p.)



      Shikimi prej njerëzve i Allahut në jetën tjetër[183]



Ka një numër shembujsh në Kuran ku Allahu na ka treguar qartë se njerëzit do ta shikojnë Atë në jetën tjetër. Duke përshkruar disa prej ngjarjeve që do ndodhin në ditën e ringjalljes Allahu thotë: Atë ditë do të ketë fytyra të shkëlqyera (të gëzuara). Që Zotin e tyre shikojnë. (75:22-23)    Resuli s.a.u.s. na ka dhënë shpjegime të më tejshme për këtë ngjarje. Kur u pyet prej disa shokëve të tij: A do ta shikojmë ne Zotin tonë në ditën e ringjalljes? Ai u përgjigj: A shtyheni ju për të parë hënën kur ajo është e plotë? Ata u përgjigjën: Jo. Ai pastaj tha: Me të vërtetë ju do ta shikoni Atë në mënyrë të ngjashme me këtë. [184] Në një rast tjetër ai ka thënë: Secili prej jush do ta shohë Allahun në ditën kur ju do të takoheni me Të, e nuk do të ketë midis Atij dhe jush as perde e as ndërmjetës (ose përkthyes).[185]   Ibn Umer gjithashtu transmeton se resuli s.a.u.s. një herë tha: Dita e ringjalljes është dita që syri do të shikojë Allahun s.u.t. [186] Shikimi prej njeriut i Allahut është një shpërblim i veçantë për njerëzit e xhennetit. Ky shpërblim në vetvete është kënaqësia më e madhe nga kënaqësitë që Allahu do ti japë trashëguesve të kopshteve të xhennetit. Allahu thotë: 



] لهم ما يشاءون فها ولدينا مزيد [ 



Aty ata kanë çfarë të dëshirojnë e te Ne kanë edhe më shumë. (50:35) 



Dy nga shokët më të shquar të resulit s.a.u.s. Ali ibn Ebi Talib dhe Enesi trasmetohet se kanë shpjeguar  se  pjesa e ajetit që thotë  e te Ne kanë edhe më shumë. është shikimi i Allahut prej  njeriut.[187] Sahabi Suheib transmeton se resuli s.a.u.s. recitoi ajetin:



] للذين أحسنوا الحسنى و زيادة  [ 



Atyre që bëjnë vepra të mira u takon e mira (xhenneti) e edhe më tepër (shohin Allahun) (10:26)



dhe tha: Kur njerëzit që e meritojnë xhennetin të hyjnë në të dhe ata që e meritojnë xhehennemin të hyjnë në xhehennem, një thirrës do thërrasë: O njerëz të xhennetit, Allahu iu ka bërë një premtim të cilin dëshiron ta plotësojë. Ata do pyesin: Çfarë është ky (premtim)? A nuk i ka bërë Ai shkallët (e veprave të mira) tona të rënda, a nuk i ka bërë Ai fytyrat tona të shndritshme, a nuk na ka vendosur Ai në xhennet dhe na ka nxjerrë (disa) ne nga xhehennemi? A.t.h. perdja do hiqet dhe ata do vështrojnë te Ai. Asgjë që Ai u ka dhuruar atyre nuk do të jetë më e dashur për ta sesa vështrimi te Ai. Dhe kjo është diçka plus (gjërave të tjera). [188] 

Përsa i përket ajetit të përmendur më parë Shikimet (e njerëzve) nuk mund ta përfshijnë Atë, e Ai i përfshin shikimet  ai mohon shikimin e Allahut prej njerëzve në këtë jetë. Ndërsa për kafirat, ata nuk do ta shikojnë Allahun në jetën tjetër, jetë e cila do jetë për ta shumë e tmerrshme. Allahu s.u.t. thotë:

كلا إنهم عن ربهم يومئذ لمحجبون                       



 Atë ditë do jenë të penguar prej (ta shohin) Zotit të tyre. (83:15) 



                Shikimi i resulit s.a.u.s.



Kjo gjë është një pikë tjetër e cila, deri në një farë masë, është bërë burim ngatërresash dhe sprovash midis muslimanëve. Disa thonë se kanë parë resulin s.a.u.s. dhe se kanë marrë prej tij udhëzime të veçanta. Të tjerë thonë se e kanë parë në ëndërr e disa thonë se e kanë parë kur kanë qenë zgjuar. Ata që thonë gjëra të tilla zakonisht janë të respektuar nga masat (populli). Ata shpesh nxjerrin shpikje të ndryshme fetare dhe ia atribuojnë këto resulit s.a.u.s. Bazat e këtyre thënieve janë te hadithi i trasmetuar nga Ebu Hurejre, Ebu Kataadah dhe Xhabir ibn Abdullah në të cilin resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë: Ai që më shikon mua në ëndërr në fakt më ka parë mua, sepse shejtani nuk mund të marrë formën time. [189]   Nuk ka dyshim se  ky  hadith  është sahih (i saktë, i vërtetë) dhe i besueshëm prandaj ai nuk mund të mohohet megjithatë për sa i përket kuptimit të tij duhet të dallojmë disa pika:

                     ·Hadithi konfirmon faktin se shejtani mund të vijë në ëndrra në forma të ndryshme dhe ta ftojë njeriun në rrugë të shtrembër.

                     ·Hadithi thotë se shejtani nuk mund të marrë formën e resulit s.a.u.s.

                     ·Hadithi konfirmon gjithashtu faktin se forma e resulit s.a.u.s.mund të shihet në ëndërr.

Resuli s.a.u.s. ia ka thënë këtë shokëve të tij, të cilët ishin të familiarizuar me pamjen e tij, kështu që n.q.s. dikush që njeh saktësisht pamjen e resulit s.a.u.s. shikon në ëndërr dikë pamja e të cilit është saktësisht si pamja e resulit s.a.u.s. ai ka parë pa dyshim resulin s.a.u.s. Kjo sepse Allahu ia ka ndaluar shejtanit të marrë formën e resulit s.a.u.s. Por mundet që shejtani ti shfaqet në ëndërr atyre që nuk janë të familiarizuar me formën e resulit s.a.u.s. dhe ti thotë se ai është resuli s.a.u.s. Shejtani pastaj mund ti japë atij që e sheh në ëndërr shpikje të ndryshme në fe ose mund ti thotë se ai është Mehdiu ose Isai, i cili do të kthehet në tokë (kthimi i tij është një nga shenjat e kijametit sh.p.). Numri i individëve që shpikin gjëra në fe ose që thonë gjëra të tilla duke u bazuar në këto ëndërra është i panumërt. Njerëzit veçanërisht janë të prirur për të pranuar gjëra të tilla për shkak të mos kuptimit prej tyre të hadithit të përmendur më sipër. Për shkak se Sheriati është i plotë, thënia se resuli s.a.u.s. ka dalë në ëndërr me gjëra të reja shtesë është krejtësishtë e gabuar. Thënie të tilla nënkuptojnë njërën nga dy gjërat e mëposhtme: (1) ose resuli s.a.u.s. nuk e plotësoi misionin e tij gjatë jetës së tij, ose (2) Allahu nuk e dinte të ardhmen e umetit kështu që nuk caktoi urdhërat e domosdoshme gjatë jetës së resulit s.a.u.s. Të dy këto kundërshtojnë parimet basë të Islamit (prandaj ato janë të pabazuara sh.p.).

Përsa i përket asaj që dikush shikon resulin s.a.u.s. kur është zgjuar kjo shkon përtej kufinjve të hadithit dhe është e pamundur. Çdo pamje e tillë është pa dyshim prej shejtanit. Gjatë Isras e Mirazhit Allahu bëri të mundur që resuli s.a.u.s. të shikonte dhe të komunikonte me disa prej profetve. Ata që thonë se e shikojnë resuli s.a.u.s. kur janë zgjuar, në fakt e ngrenë veten në nivelin e tij. Çdo shpikje në Islam, e bazuar në ëndrrat që shohin persona të ndryshëm apo edhe në çdo gjë tjetër është krejtësisht, e pa pranushme bazuar në shumë thënie ku resuli s.a.u.s. i ka ndaluar ato. P.sh. Aishja trasmeton se resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë: Kushdo që shpik në çështjen tonë (në Islam) diçka që nuk i përket asaj,  atij do ti hidhet poshtë. [190] 






 [172] Fjalori i Feve f.85.
 [173] Shfaqja e Allahut ndaj malit veçse me një rreze fare të hollë nga Madhështia e Tij . Siç thuhet në Hadithin nga Tirmidhiu, kur i zbriti ky ajet Pejgamberi a.s. e krahasoi dritën e shfaqur ndaj malit sa maja e gishtit të vogël.
 [174] Akide Tahauuije f.191.
 [175] Sahih Muslim eng-trans v.1 f.111 n.337-338.
 [176] Sahih Muslim eng-trans v.1 f.113 n.341.
 [177]Transmetuar nga Ebu Muusaa Esharii dhe mbledhur nga Muslimi. Sahih Muslim Eng-trans v.1 f.113 n.343.
 [178] Ibn Tejmie, Et-Teuasul uel-Uasilah f.28.
 [179] Ibid.
 [180] Midis tyre është edhe Imam  Neueui me komentin e tij mbi sahihun e Muslimit v.3 f.112 (shiko Sharh Kitaab et-Teuhid min sahih Buhari, f.115-6 nga Abdullah El-Gunaimaan). 
 [181] Mbledhur nga Muslimi (S.Muslim eng-trans v.1 f.111-112 n.337)
 [182]Tregimi që i atribuohet Ibn Abasit dhe i mbledhur nga Ibn Huzejmeh në Kitaab et-Teuhid se resuli s.a.u.s. pa Allahun me sytë e tij është daif - shiko Akide Tahauije f.197 shënimi 169.
 [183] Sektet kryesore të së kaluarës që mohonin se njeriu do ta shikojë Allahun në botën tjetër janë: Xhehmitë, Mutezilitë dhe pasuesit e tyre nga Hauarixhët. Sot vetëm disa sekte shiite e mohojnë këtë.
 [184] Transmetuar nga Ebu Hurejra S.Buhari v.9 f.390 n.532 dhe S.Muslim eng-trans v.1 f.115 n.349.
 [185] S.Buhari v.9 f.403 n.535.
 [186] Hadith i vërtetë i mbledhur nga Daarakutni dhe Darimi në librin e tij er-Rad alaa el-Xhehmije f.57.
 [187] Mbledhur nga Tabarii (shiko Akide Tahauije f.190).
 [188] Mbledhur nga Tirmidhi, Ibn Maxha dhe Ahmedi.
 [189] Mbledhur nga Buhari (S.Buhari v.9 f.104 n.123) dhe Muslimi (S.Muslim eng-trans v.4 f.1125 n.5635 dhe f.1226 n.5639).
 [190] Mbledhur nga Buhari (S.Buhari v.3 f.931 n.861) dhe Muslim (S.Muslim eng-trans v.3 f.1294 n.4589).

----------


## Arrnubi

Adhurimi i “eulijave” (ose shenjtorëve)


                                 Favorizimet



Është pjesë e natyrës së njeriut të ngrejë disa njerëz mbi të tjerët. Njeriu pëlqen t’i çmojë ata shumë dhe preferon t’i pasojë ata. Ky është rezultat direkt i faktit se Allahu ka vendosur në mënyra të ndryshme disa njerëz mbi të tjerë. Burri është vendosur mbi gruan nga ana sociale:



] الرجال قوامون على النساء بما فضل الله بعضهم على بعض… [ 



“Burrat janë përgjegjës për gratë, ngase Allahu ka graduar disa mbi disa të tjerë …” (4:34)



] … و للرجال عليهن درجة …[ 



“… e burrave u takon një përparësi ndaj tyre (grave) …” (2:228)



Disa burra janë vendosur mbi disa të tjerë ekonomikisht. 



] و الله فضل بعضكم على بعض فى الرزق …[ 



“Allahu favorizoi disa prej jush mbi të tjerë në furnizim …” (16:71)



Allahu i favorizoi Israelitët mbi popujt e tjerë duke i dhënë shpallje prej Tij:







] يا بنى إسراءيل اذكرو انعمتى التى أنعمت عليكم و أنى فضلتكم على العالمن [ 



“O bijtë e israilit, përkujtone dhuntinë Time, të cilën ua dhurova dhe Unë iu pata (të parët tuaj) dalluar ndaj njerëzve të tjerë (të asaj kohe).” (2:47)



Profetët u favorizuan nga Allahu mbi të gjithë njerëzit e tjerë sepse Allahu i dha atyre shpalljen dhe Allahu favorizoi disa profetë mbi të tjerët.



] تلك الرسل فضلنا بعضهم على بعض …[ 



“Këta janë të dërguarit, disa prej tyre i dalluam nga të tjerët, …” (2:253)



Në një ajet të Kur’anit Allahu na thotë që të mos lakmojmë për ato gjëra që Ai ua ka dhënë disave mbi disa të tjerë.



] و لا تتمنوا ما فضل الله به بعضكم على بعض …[ 



“Mos lakmoni në atë, që Allahu gradoi disa nga ju mbi disa të tjerë …” (4:32)



sepse ato gjëra mbajnë në vetëvete përgjegjësi të mëdha. Ato nuk janë rezultat i përpjekjeve të njeriut prandaj ato nuk duhet të jenë shkak për mburrje. Gjithashtu ne do të merremi në përgjegjësi se si i kemi përdorur ato. I dërguari i Allahut na këshillon: “Shikoni te ata poshtë jush dhe jo te ata mbi ju. Kjo është më e mirë për ju, kështu ju nuk do të mohoni bekimin e Allahut mbi ju.” [191]

Secili në ndonjë mënyrë ose në ndonjë tjetër është vendosur mbi disa dhe secili ka një farë përgjegjësie për të cilën ai do të përgjigjet. Resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë: “Secili prej jush është bari dhe secili prej jush është përgjegjës për tufën e tij.” [192] Këto 



përgjegjësi janë komponentët bazë të provës së kësaj jetë. N.q.s. ne jemi falenderues ndaj Allahut për të mirat që Ai na ka thënë dhe i përdorim ato ashtu siç duhet ne do të kemi sukses, përndryshe do dështojmë. Por prova më e madhe e përgjegjësisë është favorizimi që i bëri Allahu njeriut mbi të gjitha krijesat. Ky favor vërtetohet nga urdhëri që i dha Allahu melekëve që t’i përuleshin Ademit. Përgjegjësia jonë është e dyfishtë:

a- Ajo mban në vetvete përgjegjësinë personale të pranimit të Islamit: nënshtrimin e plotë ndaj Allahut

b- dhe përgjegjësinë e të gjithëve ne për vendosjen e ligjit të Allahut në të gjithë tokën.

Besimtarët janë shumë më superiorë tek Allahu se kafirat për shkak të pranimit nga ana e tyre e këtyre përgjegjësive. Allahu thotë:



] كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس تأمرون بالمعروف و تنهون عن المنكر و تؤمنون بالله … [ 



“Ju jeni populli më i dobishëm i ardhur për të mirën e njerëzve, të urdhëroni për të mirë dhe të ndaloni nga veprat e këqija dhe të besoni Allahun …” (3:110)



                                  Tak’ua-ja (Devotshmeria)



Midis muslimanëve ka disa prej tyre që janë superiorë ndaj të tjerëve. Ky superioritet është rezultat i përpjekjeve të tyre dhe lidhet me imanin, fortësinë dhe thellësinë e fesë së tyre. Islami që praktikohet bën që njeriu i cili e praktikon atë të ruhet nga çdo gjë që është e keqe tek Allahu. Kjo ruajtje në arabisht quhet “tak’ua”. Termi tak’ua është përkthyer dhe si “frikë ndaj Allahut”, “devotshmëri” etj. në fakt ajo i përmban të gjitha këto kuptime bile edhe diçka më tepër. Allahu na ka treguar qartë superioritetin e tak’uas.



“… e s’ka dyshim se tek Allahu më i ndershmi ndër ju është ai me më shumë tak’ua …” (49:13)



Këtu na thuhet se faktori i vetëm që e bën besimtarin apo besimtaren me të vërtetë superior ndaj të tjerëve është niveli i tak’uas. Është kjo devotshmëri ose frikë ndaj Zotit e cila e ngre njeriun nga niveli i një “kafshe që mendon” në atë të qeverisësit të planetit. Rëndësia e frikës ndaj Allahut në jetën e muslimanit s’ka nevojë për t’u theksuar. Allahu e përmend tak’uan dhe derivatet e saj 26 herë në Kur’an, kudo duke theksuar se tak’ua-ja është forca lëvizëse për praktikimin e fesë. Pa të feja do ishte një përzierje pa kuptim e punëve dhe shprehjeve të memorizuara dhe veprat e mira do ishin vetëm të shtirura dhe hipokrizi. Si rrjedhim devotshmëria preferohet më shumë se të gjitha sjelljet fisnike në të gjitha çështjet e jetës. Resuli s.a.u.s. thotë: “Gruaja merret për katër (arsye): Pasurinë e saj, fisnikërinë e saj, bukurinë e saj dhe devotshmërinë e saj. Zgjidhni të devotshmen dhe do keni sukses.”[193] Nuk ka rëndësi sa e bukur, e pasur apo e edukuar është një grua, n.q.s. ajo nuk është e devotshme ajo është inferiore ndaj një gruaje të devotshme pavarësisht se mund të jetë e shëmtuar, e varfër apo nga familje jo e nderuar. Gjithashtu resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë: “N.q.s. një burrë, praktikimi i fesë prej të cilit iu pëlqen, ju kërkon që të martohet me vajzën tuaj ju duhet t’i martoni ata, ndryshe do ketë shthurje në vend.” [194]

Resuli s.a.u.s. një herë qortoi Ebu Dherrin sepse u tallte me Bilalin duke e thirrur “bir i gruas së zezë” pastaj resuli s.a.u.s. tha: “Shiko. Me të vërtetë ti nuk je më i mirë se një i zi apo kaf, veçse n.q.s. i frikësohesh  më  shumë  Allahut  se sa ata.” [195]  Për këtë gjë resuli s.a.u.s. ka punuar me forcë herë pas herë. Bile në haxhin e bërë pak kohë para vdekjes së tij ai u tërhoqi vëmendjen njerëzve ndaj dallimeve raciale dhe për rëndësinë e tak’uas.

Individët e devotshëm njihen vetëm nga Allahu sepse vendi i tak’uas është zemra. Njeriu mund t’a gjykojë tjetrin vetëm nga veprat e jashtme të cilat ka mundësi të çojnë në përfundime të gabuara për sa i përket devotshmërisë së një personi. Në një ajet të Kur’anit thuhet:



] و من الناس من يعجبك قوله فى الحيوة الدنيا و يشهد الله على ما فى قلبه و هو ألد الخصام [ 



“Ka ndonjë nga njerëzit që fjala e tij të mahnit, por vetëm në ketë botë dhe për atë që ka në zemrën e tij, e paraqet Allahun dëshmues, e në realitet ai është kundërshtari më i rreptë.” (2:204)



Prandaj nuk është e lejuar për njerëzit që të përcaktojnë se ky ose ai person është veçanërisht i devotshëm (ose i shenjtë) në një gradë të tillë përtej asaj që mund të arrihet nga njerëzit e zakonshëm. Resuli s.a.u.s. veçoi midis shokëve të tij disa sahabë duke i lajmëruar ata që në këtë jetë se do të futeshin në xhennet.[196]  Këto përcaktime të resulit s.a.u.s. ishin prej shpalljes që i vinte atij e jo se ai kishte aftësinë që të gjykonte zemrat. P.sh. thënia e resulit s.a.u.s. në lidhje me ata që bënë betimin e besnikërisë, të njohur si Bej’eh er-Riduaan, se: “Asnjë që bëri betimin poshtë pemës nuk do të futet në zjarrin e xhehennemit.” [197] është në përputhje me ajetin e Kur’anit:



] لقد رضى الله عن المؤمنين إذ يبايعونك تحت الشجرة …[ 



“Vërtetë, Allahu qe i kënaqur me besimtarët kur ata nën hijen e atij druri të betoheshin ty …” (48:18)



Gjithashtu resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë për disa persona se ata ishin midis njerëzve të xhehennemit kur të gjithë mendonin se ata ishin midis atyre të xhennetit. Të gjitha këto thënie të resulit s.a.u.s. bazoheshin te shpallja që i vinte atij. Ibn Abasi thotë se i ka treguar Umer ibn Hattab se ditën e Hajberit (ditën e betejës së Hajberit) disa nga shokët e resulit s.a.u.s. erdhën dhe thanë: “Filani dhe filani janë shehida”, por kur arritën te një burrë për të cilin thanë se “filani është shehid” i dërguari i Allahut tha: “Në asnjë mënyrë (ose kurrësesi)! Unë e kam parë atë në xhehennem në një mantel të cilin ai e mori jo ndershmërisht (e grabiti).” Pastaj i dërguari i Allahut tha: “Shko, Ibn Hattab, dhe lajmëroi njerëzit tre herë se vetëm besimtarët do futen në xhennet.” [198] 

Në traditën kristiane shumë individë ngrihen shumë lart nga të tjerët për të ështëëquajturat “arritjet” e tyre shpirtërore. Atyre iu vu titulli “shenjt” dhe mrekullitë i atribuohen atyre. Në traditën para-kristiane, hinduse dhe budiste mësuesve që pretendoheshin që kishin arritur një shkallë tepër të lartë shpirtërore dhe që kishin bërë gjëra të jashtëzakonshme u jepej titulli Guru, Avator etj. që tregonte superioritetin e tyre shpirtëror. Këto grada që iu dhanë këtyre personave bënë që masat e popullit ose të kërkonin ndërmjetësim prej tyre ose t’i adhuronin ata si zota. Si rrjedhim këto fe kanë listat e shenjtorëve në drejtim të të cilëve njerëzit luten me shumë zjarr. Islami nga ana tjetër kundërshton lavdërimin jashtë masë bile dhe të resulit s.a.u.s. i cili ka thënë: “Mos më lavdëroni mua jashtë masë ashtu siç bënë kristianët me Isain birin e Merjemes, me të vërtetë unë jam vetëm një rob (i Allahut), pra më thërrisni mua rob i Allahut ose i dërguari i Tij.” [199] 



                              Ueliu



Në Kur’an në disa ajete është përdorur fjala ueli (shumësi eulija) e cila do të thotë “mik, shok, aleat, mbrojtës”. P.sh. 



] الله ولى الذين ءامنوا يخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور …[ 



“Allahu është mbrojtës i atyre që besuan i nxjerr ata prej errësirave në dritë …” (2:257)  [mund të shikosh edhe (3:68), (42:9) dhe (45:19)] 

Në një ajet tjetër thuhet:



] … و من يتخذ الشيطان و ليا من دون الله فقد خسر خسرانا مبينا [ 



“… dhe kush bën mik shejtanin, e jo Allahun, ai ka dështuar sheshazi.” (4:119)





Ky term gjithashtu ka kuptimin i afërt i ngushtë (kujdestar).



] و من قتل مظلوما فقد جعلنا لوليه سلطانا فلا يسرف فى القتل …[

“… E kush mbytet (vritet) pa të ndrejtë (pa faj), kujdestarit të tij (ose të afërmit të tij) Ne i kemi dhënë të drejtë (të kërkojë drejtësinë), e ai të mos e kalojë kufirin në mbytje …” (17:33)



Gjithashtu ai është përdorur në Kur’an për të treguar afërsi, miqësi midis njerëzve p.sh.:



] لا يتخذ المؤمنون الكافرين أولياء من دون المؤمنين [ 



“Besimtarët të mos i miqësojnë kafirat në vend të besimtarëve …” (3:28) [mund të shikosh dhe (4:139), (4:144) dhe (5:51)]



Por përdorimi që na intereson neve më shumë është “Eulija-ullah” miqtë e Allahut ose njerëzit shumë të dashur te Allahu. Në Kur’an Allahu ka caktuar disa lloje individësh të cilët Ai i konsideron shumë të afërt te Ai. Përshkrimi i Allahut për euliatë e Tij mund t’a gjejmë në suren Enfal



] … إن أولياؤه إلا المتقون و لكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون [ 



“… Me të vërtetë eulija të Tij janë vetëm ata që ruhen (që janë të devotshëm), por shumica e njerëzve nuk dinë.” (8:34)



dhe në suren Junus



] ألا إن أولياء الله لا خوف عليهم و لاهم يحزنون الذين ءامنوا كانوا يتقون …[ 



“T’a keni të ditur se të dashurit e Allahut (eulijatë) nuk kanë frikë as kurrëfarë brengosje. (Ata janë) Të cilët besuan dhe ishin të ruajtur (ishin me takua).” (10:62-63)



Allahu na shpjegon se kriteri për “eulija” është imani dhe takuaja dhe këto gjenden (në grada të ndryshme sh.p.) tek çdo besimtar i vërtetë.[200] Për njerëzit injorantë kriteri për të qenë eulija është kryerja e mrekullive  që zakonisht quhen Keramaat për t’i dalluar ato nga mrekullitë (muxhizat) e resulit s.a.u.s. Të ata që kanë këtë besim, besimi dhe praktikat e atij që bën “mrekullira” janë pa rëndësi. Disa që quheshin “eulija” kishin besime dhe veprime kufri e disa të tjerë dihej se kishin braktisur ritualet fetare, kurse një pjesë tjetër ishin zhytur në shthurje dhe sjellje vulgare.

Asgjëkundi Allahu nuk e ka bërë kusht bërjen e mrekullive për të qenë miku (eueli) i Tij. Prandaj, siç thamë edhe më sipër të gjithë besimtarët që kanë iman dhe tak’ua janë miqtë e Allahut e Ai është miku (ueli) i tyre. Në Kur’an  thuhet: “Allahu është ueli (mbrojtësi, miku, aleati) i atyre që besuan …” (2:257) 



Pra, për muslimanët nuk lejohet që të quajnë disa besimtarë si eulija dhe besimtarët e tjerë të mos i quajnë kështu. Në kundërshtim me këtë qëndrim të qartë të Islamit, një hierarki e të ashtuquajturve evlija muslimanë është bërë karakteristikë dalluese e qarqeve sufi (tarikateve) dhe njerëzve që i pasojnë ata verbërisht. Sipas radhës nga ata që kanë më pak meritë te ata që kanë më shumë, ata janë: Ahjaar (i zgjedhur) që numërohen 300 (persona); Abdaal (zëvendësuesit) rreth 40 (persona); 7 (persona) Abraar (të devotshëm); 4 (persona) Autaad (pyka(t)); 3 Nukabaa (rojet); Kutb (skaji) që është konsideruar eulijaja më i madh i kohës së tij; dhe maja e listës është Gauth (ndihmues), “eulijaja” më i madh për të cilin besohet në disa qarqe se është i aftë të marrë mbi shpatullat e tij një pjesë të gjynafeve të besimtarëve. Sipas misticizmit “eulijatë” e tre klasave më të larta janë prezentë në mënyrë të padukshme në Mekkë gjatë kohës së faljeve. Kur Gauthi vdes Kutbi e zëvendëson atë e kështu me radhë “shpirti i pastër” i secilës shkallë ngrihet në gradën më të  lartë.[201]Ky trup mitologjik është huazuar nga kristianizmi ashtu siç u adoptuan Tespijet nga rruazat kristiane dhe mevludi nga festimi i krishtëlindjeve te kaurrët.











              (Kujdes) Fanaa (bashkimi i njeriut me Zotin)



Po të hedhim një vështrim më nga afër te të ështëëquajturit “eulijatë” më të dalluar do hasim emra si Hal-laxh i cili u ekzekutua publikisht, sepse guxoi të thoshte hapur se ai ishte i Vërteti d.m.th. t’a shpallte veten se ishte Allahu, kur dihet mjaft mirë se Allahu ka thënë në Kur’an:



] ذالك بأن الله هو الحق و أنه يحى الموتى … [ 



“Këtë (e themi për t’a ditur), se Allahu është Ai i Vërteti dhe se Ai ringjallë të vdekurit …” (22:6) [shiko dhe (22:62), (24:25) dhe (31:30)]



Ajo që udhëhoqi këtë njeri të çmendur të thoshte gjëra të tilla ishte besimi i tij në një princip shumë të ngjashëm me gjendjen e fundit të qenies në budizëm, të njohur me emrin “Nirvana ”.[202]Në këtë  gjendje sipas mendimeve të një sekti budist vetja zhduket dhe bashkë me të shpirti e vetëdija e njeriut shuhen.[203]  Ky koncept gjithashtu formon thelbin e filozofisë së njohur me emrin misticizëm. Misticizmi[204] përkufizohet si ndjenja e bashkimit me Zotin dhe si besimi se qëllimi kryesor i njeriut shtrihet në kërkimin e këtij bashkimi. Origjina e misticizmit mund të gjendet në shkrimet e filozofëve grekë të lashtë si “Plato’s symposium[205]. Një koncept paralel me këtë mund të gjendet dhe në identifikimin që i bëjnë hindusët Atmanit (shpirtit të njeriut) me Brahmën, realizimi i të cilit është qëllimi përfundimtar ose çlirimi nga ekzistenca dhe rilindja.[206] Mendimet mistike greke lulëzuan në lëvizjen kristiane Gnostike e cila, ashtu si ajo e Valentinus (140 e.s.), arriti kulmin në shekullin e dytë e.s. Këto prirje u kombinuan në shekullin e tretë me platonizmin nga filozofi Egjipto-Roman Plotinus (205-270 e.s.) për të formuar një filozofi të njohur si neoplatonizmi. Kristianët heremitë të shekullit të tretë e.s. që filluan traditën e murgërisë në Kristendom duke u larguar nga shkretëtirat e Egjyptit, e adoptuan qëllimin mistik të bashkimit të njeriut me Zotin ashtu siç parashikohej nga kjo teori në mendimet neoplatonike të asaj kohe, brenda kornizave të praktikave meditative dhe asketike të vetes. Megjithëse ishte sh.Pakomius (290-346 e.s.) që vendosi (sajoi, shpiku) rregullat (ligjet) e para për murgërinë kristiane dhe sajoi 9 manastire në shkretëtirën e Egjyptit është sh.Benedik i Nursias (480-547 e.s.), që e zhvilloi këtë ligj për manastirin e Monte Kazinos në Itali, i cili mbahet si zbuluesi  i  vërtetë  i ligjit perendimor të murgërisë.[207]Traditat e misticizmit të mbajtura gjatë nga murgjit kaurrë filluan të shpreheshin midis muslimanëve rreth shekullit të 8-të e.s., një shekull pas zgjerimit të kufinjve të shtetit Islam në Egjypt dhe Siri të cilat ishin qëndrat e murgjërve.[208]  Një grup muslimanësh që nuk ishin të kënaqur me atë që ofronte Sheriati zhvilluan një sistem të cilin e quajtën Tarikat (rrugë). Ashtu siç qëllimi përfundimtar i hindusve ishte bashkimi me botën e shpirtit edhe qëllimi i  kristianëve misticistë ishte bashkimi me Zotin. Qëllimi kryesor i kësaj lëvizjeje u bë Fanaa tretja, shkrirja e vetes dhe Uusuul bashkimi dhe unifikimi i shpirtit të njeriut me Zotin në këtë jetë. U caktuan një seri gjendjesh dhe fazash që duheshin arritur. Ato që u quajtën Mekaamat (stacione) dhe Haalaat (gjendje). Një sistem ushtrimesh shpirtërore u sajua për të futur në rrugën që të sillte këtë “bashkim”. Këto ushtrime dhikri shpesh përmbanin lëvizje të trupit e të kokës, e disa herë bile edhe kërcim, si në rastin e rrotullimit të dervishëve. Të gjitha këto gjëra të sajuara iu ngjitën resulit s.a.u.s. që të bëheshin të vlefshme. Por në të vërtetë nuk ekziston asnjë mbështetje për këto sajesa në ndonjë prej librave klasikë të haditheve. Sistemet e shumëllojshme që u zhvilluan në mënyrë të ngjashme me sistemet që kishin murgjit kaurrë u quajtën sipas sajuesve të tyre si p.sh. Kadiri, Nakshibendi, Kishti dhe Tixhani.[209] Bashkë me këtë, volume të tëra legjendash tregimesh u thurën për sajuesit dhe personalitetet e dalluara të këtyre tarikateve. Dhe ashtu si murgjit kristianë dhe hindusë të cilët izoloheshin në vende të caktuara (manastire) edhe sektet e ndryshme sufiste zhvilluan të njëjtën gjë duke u  izoluar në vende të veçanta të quajtura Zauija (përkthimi letrar është cepa, qoshe). 

Ndërkohë besime heretike u zhvilluan nga besimi mistik i “bashkimit me Zotin”. P.sh. shumë udhëheqës të këtyre devijimeve deklaruan se Allahu mund të shikohej kur arrihej gjendja Usuul. Kur Aishja e pyeti resulin s.a.u.s. a kishte parë ai Allahun gjatë Mirazhit ai u përgjigj se ai nuk  e  kishte parë.[210] Gjithashtu në Kur’an tregohet se i dërguari Musa a.s. kërkoi prej Allahut që t’a shihte Atë e Allahu i tha se ai nuk mund t’a shihte Atë, e kur një pjesë e dritës së Allahut iu drejtua malit ai u bë pluhur. Pra njeriu nuk mund t’a shohë Allahun në këtë jetë. Disa ekspertë sufi thonë se kur gjendja e Usulit arrihet, detyrimet e Sheriatit si p.sh. 5 herë namaz në ditë nuk janë më të detyrueshme. Shumica e tyre thonë se lutja në drejtim të Allahut mund të bëhet me ndërmjetësimin e resulit s.a.u.s. ose të eulijave, bile shumë prej tyre bëjnë tauaf (sillen qark), kurban dhe veprime të tjera adhurimi rreth varreve ose tyrbeve të shenjtorëve. Sot mund të shikojmë se tauafi bëhet te varri i Zejnebes dhe Sejid Bedeuiut në Egjypt, rreth varrit të Muhammed Ahmedit në Sudan dhe rreth shumë “eulijave” ose njerëzve të tjerë të shenjtë në Indi dhe Pakistan[211]. Nga këta njerëz (pra nga ata jashtë sunnetit) Sheriati shikohet si ligj për masat i njorante, ndërsa tarikati si rrugë e një elite pak të ndriçuar. Gjithashtu për të mbrojtur idetë e kufrit të lëvizjeve mistike u shfaq dhe dukuria e komentimit të ajeteve të Kur’anit në mënyrë të shtrembër dhe krejtësisht të gabuar. Mendimet e filozofëve grekë u përzienë me hadithe të shpikura për të prodhuar një trung jo të vërtetë literature e cila nuk pranonte dijetarët e hershëm me të vërtetë muslimanë dhe i zhvendosi ata midis masave. Muzika u shfaq në shumicën e qendrave (të llojit që po flasim) dhe drogat si marijuana merreshin si një mjetë për lartësimin e pseudo-eksperiencës shpirtërore të cilën ata e synonin. E tillë ishte trashëgimnia e gjeneratave të mëvonëshme sufi e cila u ndërtua mbi kushtin e gabuar se bashkimi i shpirtit të njeriut me Zotin ishte i arritshëm. Megjithatë disa prej individëve të cilëve i atribuohen disa sekte e kuptuan qartë rëndësinë e dallimit midis Krijuesit dhe krijesave. Zoti dhe krijesa e Tij nuk mund të bëhen kurrë një, sepse Zoti është Zot dhe i përjetshëm dhe krijesa është krijesë dhe e kufizuar.



                 (Kujdes)    Bashikimi i Zotit me njeriun



Asgjë nuk i shpëton dijës së Allahut prandaj të zgjuar dhe fatlumë janë ata që veprojnë në përputhje me këtë, ata që e ndiejnë prezencën e Tij gjatë gjithë kohës. Ata që me kujdes kryejnë të gjitha farzet e tyre dhe përpiqen të kryejnë sa më shumë vepra në përputhje me sunnetin. Këto vepra në përputhje me sunnetin ndihmojnë mbrojtjen e farzeve. P.sh. gjatë periudhave të dobësisë apo rënies shpirtërore ndonjë person mund të bëhet i dobët apo dembel në kryerjen e detyrave fetare. Megjithatë ata që kryejnë vepra vullnetare (sunnete) mund të linin disa prej sunneteve, por ama do të kryenin farzet. N.q.s. ata nuk do kishin këto sunnete gjatë periudhave të dobësisë ata do të binin shpirtërisht dhe mund të linin farzet. Sa më shumë të forcohen farzet me kryerjen e sunneteve aq më shumë jeta e personit është në përputhje me Sheriatin. Allahu s.u.t. na e bën të ditur këtë nëpërmjet resulit s.a.u.s.: “Gjëja më e dashur me të cilën robi Im mund të më afrohet është ajo të cilën ia kam bërë farz (të detyrueshme). Robi Im mund të vazhdojë të më afrohet më shumë me sunnete (vepra adhurimi vullnetare) derisa Unë t’a dua atë. N.q.s. Unë e dua atë, Unë do jem dëgjimi i tij me të cilin ai dëgjon, shikimi i tij me të cilin ai shikon, dora e tij me të cilën ai kap dhe këmba e tij me të cilën ai ecën.”[212] Ky person i dashur (ose i afërt) te Allahu do të dëgjonte, shikonte, kapte dhe ecte vetëm në atë që është hallall dhe dukshëm do t’i evitonte të gjitha harramet. Ky është i vetmi qëllim i vërtetë për të cilin ia vlen të kushtosh jetën. Arritja e kësaj është perfeksioni i rolit të njeriut si rob i Zotit dhe qeverisës i botës. Ai mund të arrihet vetëm me rrugët e përshkruara ne hadith. E para detyrat e detyrueshme duhet të kryhen plotësisht pastaj sunnetet duhet të kryen rregullisht sipas sunnetit. Allahu s.u.t. e thekson këtë fakt duke i thënë të dërguarit të Tij t’i informojë besimtarët:



] … إن كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعونى يحببكم الله …[ 



“… Nëse e doni Allahun, a.t.h. ejani pas meje që Allahu t’iu dojë juve…” (3:31)



Prandaj dashuria e Allahut mund të arrihet vetëm duke ndjekur sunnetin e resulit s.a.u.s. dhe duke mënjanuar të gjitha shpikjet në çështjet fetare. Kjo gjë mbështetet nga hadithi i mëposhtëëm i trasmetuar nga Ebu Nejih se resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë: “Mbani sunnetin tim dhe atë të halifëve të drejtë. Kapuni në të me dhëmballët tuaja. Dhe dijeni se çdo shpikje është me të vërtetë bidat dhe çdo bidat është ç’orientim që të udhëheq për në zjarrin e xhehennemit.” [213] 

Ai që e ndjek këtë parim strikt do të dëgjojë vetëm atë që Allahu dëshiron që ai të dëgjojë. Sepse Allahu ka thënë duke na përshkruar të drejtët: “… e kur atyre me fjalë u drejtohen injorantët ata thonë: “Paqe!”…” (25:63)

Në Kur’an gjithashtu thuhet:



] و قد نزل عليكم فى الكتاب أن إذا سمعتم ءايات الله يكفر بها و يستهزأ بها فلا تقعدوا معهم حتى يخوضوا فى حديث غيره إنكم إذا مثلهم …[ 





“Juve ju është shpallur në libër (Kur’an) që, kur të dëgjoni se po mohohet Kur’ani i Allahut dhe po bëhet tallje me të, mos rrini me ata derisa të mos hyjnë në bisedë tjetër. Përndryshe ju do jeni si ata …” (4:140)



Duke dëgjuar vetëm atë që Allahu dëshiron për të, Allahu metaforikisht bëhet dëgjimi i tij. Në mënyrë të ngjashme Allahu bëhet shikimi i tij, dora dhe këmba e tij. Ky është interpretimi i saktë i hadithit të përmendur më parë në të cilin Allahu thotë se Ai bëhet dëgjimi, shikimi, dora dhe këmba e njeriut. Fatkeqësisht ky hadith është keq interpretuar nga ata që mbështesin misticizmin për të argumentuar bashkimin me Allahun.



                 Ruhullah: “Shpirti” Krijesa e  Allahut



Mbështetje për besimin mistik në ribashkimin e shpirtit të njeriut me Allahun ka qenë edhe keq interpretimi i disa ajeteve të Kur’anit. Ajetet e mëposhtme në të cilat Allahu thotë:



] ثم سواه و نفخ فيه من روحه[ 



“Mandej Ai e formësoi atë dhe fryu në të nga shpirti i Tij.” (32:9); (38:72)



dhe



] فإ ذا سويته و نفخت فيه من روحى …[ 



“Dhe kur t’a kemi përsosur atë dhe të kem fryrë në të prej shpirtit Tim …” (15:29); (38:72) 



janë përdorur për të argumentuar besimin se çdo qenie njerëzore përmban brenda saj një pjesë të Allahut. Pjesa e “shpirtit” të Allahut që iu fry Ademit supozohet se trashëgohet te të gjithë trashëgimtarët e tij. Gjithashtu për këtë qëllim është përdorur edhe ajeti për nënën e Isait a.s.



] و التى أحصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيها من روحنا و جعلناها و ابنها ءاية للعالمين …[ 



“(përkujto) atë që ruajti nderin e saj, e Ne frymë në të nga shpirti Jonë …” (21:91)



Misticistët besojnë se ky shpirt hyjnor brenda njeriut synon të ribashkohet me origjinën e tij nga ku ai erdhi. Në arabisht përemrat (i imi, i joti, i tij, i saj, e jona, e tyre, e juaja) kanë dy kuptime të përgjithshme që varen nga konteksti në të cilin ata përdoren. Ata mund të përshkruajnë një atribut ose diçka e cila nuk është pjesë e atij ose e asaj të cilës ato ja atribuojnë këtë. P.sh. Allahu s.u.t. e urdhëroi të dërguarin Musa a.s.



] و اضمم يدك إلى جناحك تخرج بيضاء من غيرسوء …[ 



“Dhe fute dorën tënde (brenda sh.p.) në këmishën tënde e do t’ a nxjerrësh atë të bardhë pa asnjë të metë …” (20:22)



të dyja dora dhe këmisha i përkisnin Musait a.s., por kur themi dora e tij, dora është pjesë e tij, ndërsa këmisha e tij tregon këmishën që kishte, por ajo nuk është pjesë e tij. E njëjta gjë është kur këto përemra përmenden për cilësitë e Allahut dhe krijesat e Tij.[214] P.sh. në rastin e mëshirës së Allahut për të cilën Ai thotë:



] … و الله يختص برحمته من يشاء …[ 



“… Allahu me mëshirën e Tij  veçon atë që dëshiron …” (2:105)



Mëshira e Allahut është një prej cilësive të Tij dhe jo pjesë e krijesave të Tij. Nga ana tjetër Allahu shumë herë i quan gjërat e krijuara të Tijat për të theksuar faktin se Ai i krijoi ato. Në disa raste të tjera  Ai i quan ato të Tijat për të treguar se ato kanë një vend të veçantë. P.sh. Allahu s.u.t. citon profetin Sali duke thënë me respekt për devenë (femër) që u dërgua si provë për popullin e profetit Sali, Themudin, 



] … هذه ناقة الله لكم ءاية فذروها تأكل فى أرض الله…[ 



“… Kjo është deveja e Allahut e dërguar te ju si shenjë. Kështu që lëreni atë të kullosë në tokën e Allahut …” (7:73)



Deveja ishte dërguar mrekullisht si një shenjë te populli i Themudit të cilët nuk kishin të drejtë t’a ndalonin atë të kulloste, sepse e gjithë toka i përket Allahut s.u.t. Në mënyrë të ngjashme me rastin e Kabës për të cilën Allahut i thotë Ibrahimit dhe Ismailit:



“… ju të dy pastrojeni shtëpinë Time për vizituesit, për ata që qëndrojnë aty dhe për ata që falen aty.” (2:125)



gjithashtu në një ajet tjetër thuhet: “Dhe hyn në xhennetin Tim” (89:30)

Përsa i përket shpirtit (Ruuh) ai është një prej krijimeve të Allahut. Allahu thotë në Kur’an:



] و يسئلونك عن الروح قل الروح من أمر ربى و ما أوتيتم من العلم إلاقليلا [ 



“Të pyesin ty për shpirtin thuaj: “Shpirti është çështje që i përket vetëm Zotit tim, e juve ju është dhënë fort pak dije.”” (17:85)



Në Kur’an thuhet:



] … إذا قضا أمرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون [ 



“… Kur Ai vendos për një çështje, vetëm i thotë: “Bëhu. Ajo menjëherë bëhet.” (3:47)


] … خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكون [ 



“… Atë (Ademin) e krijoi Ai (Allahu) nga dheu e pastaj atij i tha: “Bëhu” ai u bë.” (3:59)


Komanda për të gjitha gjërat është bëhu. Prandaj shpirti është krijuar nga komanda e Allahut. Islami nuk e konsideron Zotin si një shpirt jo material siç bëjnë kristianët. Ai nuk ka as trup material as nuk është një shpirt pa formë. Ai ka një formë që i përshtatet madhërisë së Tij, pamjen e së cilës nuk e ka parë asnjë njeri e as nuk mund të imagjinohet ajo. Allahu do shikohet nga njerëzit e xhennetit. Pra kur Allahu s.u.t. i referohet fryrjes së shpirtit nga Vetja e Tij te profetët Adem dhe Isa, një nder i veçantë i është dhënë shpirtrave të tyre të krijuar, kjo në përputhje me faktin se Ademi ishte njeriu i parë nga i cili rrodhi njerëzimi dhe Isai veç të tjerash sqaroi edhe konfuzionin e ngritur rreth lindjes së tij kur nëna e tij, Merjemja, ishte e virgjër. Bile fryrja e Allahut nga shpirti i Tij është, në fakt, një sqarim i dëshirës (vullnetit) dhe fuqisë supreme të Tij, sepse melekët janë ata që të caktuar nga Allahu fusin dhe nxjerrin shpirtin te njeriu. Ky fakt tregohet nga hadithi i mëposhtëëm i Ibn Mesudit që transmeton se resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë: “Me të vërtetë krijimi juaj është kombinuar në mitrën e nënës tuaj për 40 ditë në formën e një lëngu , pastaj për një periudhë të ngjashme si një  lëmsh I varur dhe për një periudhë tjetër të ngjashme si një grumbull mishi. Pastaj një melek dërgohet te ai për të fryrë shpirtin në të …” [215]

Pra Allahu i fryn shpirtin çdo personi me anën e njërit prej melekëve të Tij. Me anë të thënies “Ai fryu” Allahu në fakt na kujton se Ai është shkaku i parë i çdo gjëje që ndodh në krijim, ashtu siç thotë Ai:



] و الله خلقكم و ما تعملون [ 



“Allahu ju krijoi juve dhe atë që bëni ju.” (37:96)



Para betejës së Bedrit resuli s.a.u.s. i hodhi një grusht me dhe armiqve të rreshtuar qindra metra largë dhe Allahu bëri që dheu të arrinte në sytë e armiqve. Për këtë ngjarje ajeti i Kur’anit thotë:



] … و ما رميت إذرميت و لكن الله رمى …[ 



“… dhe ti nuk i gjuajte kur i gjuajte ata, por Allahu i gjuajti …” (8:17)



Kështu që duke ia atribuar Vetes së Tij, Allahu, thjesht i jep atij një vend të veçantë nderi midis shpirtrave që Ai ka krijuar dhe jo se Ai, Allahu, ka shpirt dhe fryu një pjesë të tij te profeti Adem a.s. e te profeti Isa a.s. Për të theksuar më tej këtë pikë Allahu i referohet melekut të dërguar për të njoftuar Merjemen, si “shpirti i Tij”:



] … فأرسلنا إليها روحنا فتمثل لها بشرا سويا [ 



“… Ne i dërguam asajt shpirtin Tonë (Xhibrilin) që mori pamjen e një njeriu (që u paraqit si njeri sh.p.).” (19:17)



Kur’ani është një tërësi. Ajetet e tij shpjegojnë njëra tjetrën dhe veprimet e resulit s.a.u.s. sqarojnë akoma më shumë kuptimin e tyre. Kur ajetet merren jashtë kontekstit kuptimi i Kur’anit mund të shtrembërohet. P.sh. ajeti i katërt i sures el-Maa’uun thotë:



] فويل للمصلين [ 



“Pra shkatërrim është për ata që falen.” (107:4)



Po të marrësh këtë ajet jashtë konteksit ai kundërshton pjesën tjetër të Kur’anit, sepse namazi është i detyrushëm. Allahu në Kur’an thotë:



] إننى أنا الله لا إله إلا أنا فاعبدنى و أقم الصلوة لذكرى [ 



“Me të vërtetë Unë jam Allahu, nuk ka Zot tjetër veç Meje, pra Mua më adhuro dhe fale namazin për të më kujtuar Mua.” (20:14)



Për t’a kuptuar ashtu siç duhet ajetin 4 të sures el-Maa’uun duhet të lexojmë ajetin poshtë tij që e sqaron atë:



] الذين هم عن صلاتهم ساهون [ ] الذين هم يراءون [ ] و يمنعون الماعون [ 



“të cilët ndaj namazit të tyre janë të pakujdesshëm. Ata që vetëm shtiren. Dhe nuk japin as sendin më të vogël.” (107:5,6,7)



Pra Allahu s.u.t. thotë se shkatërrimi është për ata që falen të cilët janë të pakujdesshëm për namazin e tyre dhe ata që shtiren. Pra nuk ka bazë në Kur’an për besimin e misticistëve se shpirti i njeriut është i pakrijuar dhe tenton të bashkohet me origjinën e tij, Zotin. Në arabisht nuk ka dallim midis termave ruuh dhe nefs (shpirt), por kur lidhet me trupin zakonisht përdoret nefs.[216] Allahu thotë në Kur’an:



] الله يتو فى الأنفس حين موتها و التى لم تمت فى منامها[ 



“Allahu i merr shpirtrat (anfus) kur është momenti (i vdekjes së trupave të tyre) e edhe atë që është në gjumë e nuk ka vdekur …” (39:42)



Është trasmetuar se resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë: “Me të vërtetë, kur merret shpirti (ruuh) sytë e pasojnë atë.” [217]

Shpirti i nënshtruar ndaj Allahut do të futet në xhennet. Në Kur’an thuhet:



“O ti shpirt (nefs) i bindur plotësisht. Kthehu te Zoti yt i vetëkënaqur e i pranuar. Hyn në turmën e robërve të Mi. Dhe hyn në xhennetin Tim.” (89:27-30)



Kështu që në fund të fundit shpirti i nënshtruar dhe i bindur nuk do ribashkohet me Qenien Supreme të Zotit (ashtu siç mendojnë ata që besojnë se shpirti i njeriut është i pakrijuar dhe pritet për t’u bashkuar me Zotin), por do mbesë një shpirt i kufizuar i ribashkuar me një trup të kufizuar dhe do shijojë kënaqësitë e xhennetit aq sa të dëshirojë Allahu.








 [191] Mbledhur nga Buhari dhe Muslimi (S.Buhari v.8 f.328 n.497 dhe S.Musliman eng-trans v.3 f.1017 n.4496).
 [192] Mbledhur nga Buhari dhe Muslimi (S.Buhari v.3 f.438 n.730 dhe S.Muslim eng-trans v.3 f.1017 n.496)
 [193] Transmetuar nga Ebu Hurejra dhe mbledhur nga Buhari dhe Muslimi (S.Buhari v.7 f.18 n.27 dhe S.Muslim v.2 f.749 n.3457).
 [194] Trasmetuar nga Ebu Hurejre dhe mbledhur nga Tirmidhi.
 [195] Trasmetuar nga Abdullah ibn Amr dhe mbledhur nga Ahmedi.
 [196] Midis tyre janë 10 shumë të njohur: Ebu Bekri, Umari, Uthmani, Aliu, Talha, Zubejri, Sad ibn Ebi Uakkaas, Seid ibn Zejd, Abdur-Rahmaan ibn Auf, Ebu Ubejde ibn Xharah. Shiko Akide Tahauije f.485-7. 
 [197] Trasmetuar nga Xhabiri dhe mbledhur nga Muslimi S.Muslim eng-trans v.3 f.1034 n.4576.
 [198] Mbledhur nga Muslimi (S.Muslim v.1 f.65 n.209).
 [199] Trasmetuar nga Umer ibn Hattab mbledhur nga Buhari dhe Muslimi (S.Buhari v.4 f.435 n.654)
 [200] Akide Tahauije f.358.
 [201] Enciklopedia e Islamit f.629 shiko dhe Ali ibn Uthman Huxhuiri, Kash’f el-Mahxhuub f.214
 [202] Kuptimi i termit në Sanskrit (gjuha e indianëve të lashtë, sot gjuha e hinduizmit) është “i fryrë jashtë (me forcë)” dhe i referohet zhdukjes së të gjitha dëshirave të kësaj botë, ose shpëtimit. Në budizmin Hinajana termi barazohet me zhdukjen ndërsa në budizmin Mahajana ai është një gjendje lumturie. (W.L.Resse Fjalori i feve dhe filozofisë f.393).
 [203] Ibid f.72.
 [204] Nga greqishtja “mistis” do të thotë “dikush që futet në mistere (të fshehta)”. Termi misticizëm ka rrjedhur nga fetë e mistershme greke nga të cilat lindi termi “mistis”.
 [205] Collier Encuclopedia v.7 f.114.
 [206] Fjalori i feve f.68.
 [207] Fjalori i filozofis dhe fesë f.365-6 dhe 374.
 [208] Disa autorë shpesh krahasojnë “zhdukjen” në sufizëm me gjendjen “nirvana” në Budizëm, por sipas të tjerëve ky krahasim është krejtësisht i pa pranueshëm se idea e budizmit e “zhdukjes” është e pavarur nga idea e Zotit dhe përfshin idenë e transferimit të shpirtit, në të nirvana gjendet e fundit. Në misticizmin musliman nga ana tjetër nuk ka çështje të kalimit të shpirtit pas vdekjes në një trup tjetër dhe mendimi se Zoti është kudo është dominues në të gjitha pikëpamjet. Origjina e konceptit fanaa të muslimanëve shikohet në një farë masë në kritianizëm nga i cili ai është huazuar. Ky koncept thjesht do të thotë zhdukja e konceptit të individit para vullnetit të Zotit, një ide që formon bazën e misticizmit kristian. 
 [209] Në vendin tonë janë kryesish të përhapur edhe këto tarikate si Rrifai, Bektashi, Halvetij, Kadirij, Sadij etj. Shen.red.
 [210] S.Muslim eng-trans v.1 f.111-112 n.337,339 dhe f.113 n.341.
 [211] Për fatë të keq këto forma të rënda të shirkut shfaqen edhe në vendin tonë siç ndodh  shpesh nëpër mjaft Tyrbe dhe Teqe. Shën red. 

 [212] Trasmetuar nga Ebu Hurejra (S.Buhari v.8 f.336-7 n.509).
 [213] Mbledhur nga Ebu Dauudi (Sunnan Ebu Dauud eng-trans v.3 f.1294 n.4590) dhe Tirmidhi.
 [214] Tejsir el-Aziz el-Hamiid f.84-5
 [215] S.Buhari v.4 f.290-1 n.430 dhe S.Muslim eng-trans v.4 f.1391 n.6390.
 [216] Akide Tahauuije f.394.
 [217] S.Muslim eng-trans v.2 f.437 n.2005.

----------


## Arrnubi

11- Adhurimi i varreve



Gjatë pjesës më të madhe të historisë së njeriut nderimi i varreve me anën e riteve të stërholluara të varrosjes, zbukurimeve të kufomës, dekorimeve dhe bërjes së varreve madhështore, festave përkujtimore dhe adhurimeve të tyre (d.m.th. adhurimi i të vdekurve) kanë udhëhequr rrugën drejt një konfuzioni dhe ç’orientimi në fe. Si pasojë shumë njerëz kanë rënë në disa forma të adhurimit të varreve. Në fakt, feja e shumicës së kinezëve është adhurimi i të parëve të tyre. Shumica e riteve të tyre fetare janë të lidhura me varret dhe adhurimin e personifikimeve të të parëve të tyre.[218] Varret e njerëzve të shenjtë të hindusve, budistëve dhe kristianëve janë bërë altare (vend i shenjtë ku bëhet adhurim) në të cilat kryhen vepra adhurimi si e falura, kurbani dhe peligrinazhi. Me kalimin e kohës disa udhëheqës muslimanë dhe një pjesë e popullit që u largua nga parimet themelore të Islamit filluan të imitonin veprat pagane të popujve jo muslimanë që ishin rreth tyre. Ndërtesa gjigande u ndërtuan mbi varret e sahabëve (si p.sh. mbi varrin e Aliut) dhe dijetarëve më të mëdhenj si imam Ebu Hanifes dhe imam Shafii’ut gjithashtu dhe mbi varret e të ashtuquajturve “eulija” sufi si Abdul Kadir Xhilani[219]. Kohët e fundit kjo praktikë e ngritjes së faltoreve ose altareve mbi varre ka përfshirë dhe varret e udhëheqësve të lëvizjeve sociale si Muhammed Ali Xhinnah, në Pakistan, Muhamed Ahmed i ështëëquajtur Mehdi në Sudan. Sot shumë muslimanë injorantë udhëtojnë në distanca të largëta për të kryer tauaf rreth këtyre varreve. Disa bile falen brenda e jashtë tyre, të tjerë devotshmërisht sjellin kafshë në këto vende (të mallkuara) për t’i bërë kurban (Dhebh). Këta njerëz që kryejnë rite adhurimi te varret e personave të drejtë kanë besimin e gabuar se meqënëse këta persona kanë qenë të drejtë janë më të lartë te Allahu kështu që ritet mund të pranohen më lehtë nga Allahu n.q.s. do të bëheshin tek këto varre se sa diku tjetër. Kjo sepse ata besojnë se për shkak se këta individë kanë qenë të bekuar të gjitha gjërat pranë tyre duhet të jenë të bekuara, pra varret dhe vendet e adhurimit që ngrihen mbi to janë të bekuara (ose janë vende të mira sh.p.). Për shkak të këtij besimi adhuruesit e varreve shpesh fërkojnë (ose fshijnë me dorë) gurët e varreve, pastaj fshijnë veten e tyre që të kenë mirësi ose mbledhin dhé pranë varreve duke besuar (besim që është krejtësisht i kotë) se ai ka veti të veçanta shëruese. Shumë prej degëve të shi’itëve marrin (argjilë) baltë nga Kerbelaja, ku u vra imam Husejni, dhe e pjekin atë për të bërë copa të vogla balte të pjekur mbi të cilat ata bëjnë sexhde gjatë namazit të tyre.



                 Lutja në drejtim të të vdekurve



Ata që përzihen në adhurimin e varreve ia drejtojnë lutjet të vdekurve në dy mënyra:

    1- Disa i luten të vdekurve duke i përdorur ata si ndërmjetësues ashtu siç i përdorin katolikët priftërinjtë e tyre gjatë rrëfimit të mëkateve. Katolikët ia rrëfejnë mëkatet e tyre priftit dhe prifti lut Zotin që t’i falë ata. Kështu që prifti vepron si ndërmjetësues midis njerëzve dhe Zotit.

Arabët para Islamit gjithashtu i përdornin idhujt e tyre në të njëjtën mënyrë. Në lidhje me këtë qëllim të idhujve të tyre, Allahu citon në Kur’an paganët arabë duke thënë:



] ما نعبدهم إلا ليقربونا إلى الله زلفى …[ 



“Ne nuk i adhurojmë ata për tjetër vetëm që të na afrojnë sa më afër Allahut …” (39:3)



Adhuruesit e varreve midis muslimanëve i luten të vdekurve duke i kërkuar që ata të çojnë kërkesat e tyre te Allahu në mënyrë që të plotësohen nevojat e tyre. Ky veprim është bazuar në besimin se të vdekurit që kanë qenë të drejtë janë jo vetëm më afër Allahut se njerëzit e zakonshëm, por janë në gjendje të dëgjojnë kërkesat e njeriut dhe t’i plotësojnë ato. Kështu që të vdekurit bëhen idhuj ndërmjetësues të aftë për t’i bërë favore të gjallëve.

   2- Të tjerët i luten drejtpërsëdrejti të vdekurve duke i kërkuar atyre falje për gjynafet e tyre. Duke bërë kështu ata i japin të vdekurve cilësitë Et-Teuuabu (Pendimpranuesi) dhe El-Gafurru (Falësi) të cilat i përkasin vetëm Allahut. Ka shumë ngjashmëri midis këtyre veprimeve dhe atyre të katolikëve të cilët i luten shenjtorëve të veçantë për të plotësuar nevojat e tyre ditore. P.sh. n.q.s. diçka humb, ata i luten sh.Antonit për t’i ndihmuar t’a gjejnë  atë.[220] Sh.Xhudë Thaddaeus është shenjtori i të pamundurës dhe atij i luten katolikët për ndërmjetësim në sëmundje të pashërueshme, martesa të papëlqyeshme ose për gjëra të ngjashme me këto.[221] Gjithashtu kur ata donin të udhëtonin ata i luteshin sh.Kristoferit që ishte shenjtori i udhëtimit deri në vitin 1969 kur ai zyrtarisht u hoq nga lista e shenjtorëve me dekret të kishës katolike të Romës, sepse u vërtetua se ai nuk ishte i vërtetë.[222] Në këtë kategori përfshihen edhe kristianët e tjerë që në përgjithësi e konsiderojnë profetin Jezus si Zot. Shumica e këtyre i luten Jezusit në vend që t’i luten Zotit. Ka edhe nga ata muslimanë injorantë që ia drejtojnë duatë resulit s.a.u.s. në të njëjtën mënyrë siç bëjnë kristianët me Jezusin. Të dyja këto metoda janë krejtësisht të hedhura poshtë nga mësimet e Islamit i cili thotë se ai që vdes futet në një gjendje të quajtur Barzak në të cilën kapitulli i veprave të tij është i mbyllur. Ai nuk mund të bëjë ndonjë gjë për të gjallët, me përjashtim të atyre gjërave që ka bërë kur ishte gjallë dhe që vazhdojnë të ndikojnë për mirë ose për keq te njerëzit dhe sipas këtij ndikimi atij vazhdojnë t’i vijnë sevape ose gjynafe. Ebu Hurejra trasmeton se resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë: “Kur një njeri vdes veprat të tij mbarojnë, veç 3 llojeve: sadakaja e rrjedhshme (d.m.th. sadakaja nga e cila vazhdojnë të kenë dobi njerëzit), dija e dobishme për njerëzit dhe pasardhësit e drejtë që luten për të.” [223] Gjithashtu resuli s.a.u.s. ka shpjeguar se ai nuk mund t’i bënte dobi e as dëm njerëzve sa do të afërt të ishin me të. Allahu s.u.t. e urdhëron resulin s.a.u.s. t’i thotë pasuesve të tij:



] قل لا أملك لنفسى نفعا و لا ضرا إلا ما شاء الله و لو كنت أعلم الغيب لاستكثرت من الخير و ما مسنى السوء إن أنا إلا نذير و بشير لقوم يؤمنون [ 



“Thuaj: Unë nuk kam në dorë për veten time as ndonjë dobi, as ndonjë dëm, veç ç’ka do Allahu. Sikur t’a dija të fshehtën, unë do të shumoja për vete të dobishmet e nuk do më prekte gjë e keqe. Unë jam vetëm qortues dhe përgëzues për njerëzit që besojnë.” (7:188)



Ebu Hurejre trasmeton se kur resulit s.a.u.s. iu shpall ajeti “Dhe tërhiqu vërejtjen farefisit tënd më të afërt.” (26:214) ai tha: “O Kurejshë, siguroni shpëtim prej Allahut (duke bërë vepra të mira). Unë nuk mund t’iu ndihmoj juve ndaj (ndëshkimit të) Allahut. O biri i Abdul Mutalibit, unë nuk mund të të ndihmoj ty ndaj (ndëshkimit të) Allahut. O Abas ibn Abdul Mutalib (ishte xhaxhai i resulit s.a.u.s.), o Safije unë nuk mund t’iu ndihmoj ju ndaj (ndëshkimit të) Allahut. O Fatime, bija e Muhammedit, me kërko çfarë të duash, por unë nuk kam asgjë me të cilën mund të të ndihmoj ndaj (ndëshkimit të) Allahut.”[224] Në një rast tjetër  njëri prej sahabëve në fund të asaj që ai i tha resulit s.a.u.s. tha: “… Është çfarë dëshiron Allahu dhe ti.” Resuli s.a.u.s. menjëherë e korrigjoi atë duke thënë: “A po më bën mua të barabartë me Allahun? Thuaj: “Është vetëm çfarë dëshiron Allahu.” [225] 

Në kundërshtim me këto argumenta ata që i luten resulit s.a.u.s. jo vetëm e bëjnë këtë, por i luten edhe një hierarkie shenjtorësh (ose eulijave). Këto praktika kufri bazohen në thënien sufiste se ligji ruhet nga një numër i fiksuar shenjtorësh të quajtur Rixhalul-gajbi (burrat e botës së padukshme). N.q.s. njëri prej tyre vdes vendi i tij zëvendësohet menjëherë nga një zëvendës. Maja e hierarkisë është kutb (maja ose aksi mistik i botës), ose gauth (ndihmuesi). Abdul Kadir Xhilani (vdiq në 1166) thirret si “el-Gauth el-A’dham (Gaus-e-Azem): shpëtimtari më i madh i ndihmës”, dhe në kohë fatkeqësish shumë njerëz i drejtohen atij për ndihmë duke thirrurr “O Abdul Kadir më shpëto”. Një shprehje e tillë shirku ndodh edhe te disa muslimanë që në çdo namaz të tyre thonë suren Fatiha një ajet i së cilës thotë: “Vetëm Ty të adhurojmë dhe vetëm prej Teje ndihmë kërkojmë.”

Të dyja këto metoda të lutjes përmbajnë shirk të cilin Islami e lufton fuqimisht, megjithatë këto metoda kanë arritur të futen te muslimanët sot në një formë apo në një tjetër. Duke bërë kështu ata konfirmojnë ajetin e Kur’anit:



] و ما يؤمن أكثرهم بالله إلا وهم مشركون [ 



“Dhe shumica e tyre nuk e beson ndryshe Allahun vetëm se duke i shoqëruar (zota të tjerë).” (12:106)



dhe thënien e resulit s.a.u.s. të trasmetuar nga Ebu Seid Hudri: “Ju do të ndiqni ata para jush pëllëmbë për pëllëmb krah për krah, aq shumë do t’i ndiqni sa që edhe n.q.s. ata do futeshin në një vrimë hardhuce ju do të shkonit pas tyre.” Kur ai u pyet se a e kishte fjalën për çifutët dhe kristianët ai u përgjigj: “N.q.s. nuk do ishte për ta, për kë tjetër do ishte?” [226]

Thaubani gjithashtu trasmeton se resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë: “Ora e fundit nuk do të vijë derisa disa grupe prej umetit tim të adhurojnë idhujt.”[227] Ebu Hurejre trasmeton se ai (resuli s.a.u.s.) tha: “Ora e fundit nuk do të vijë derisa gra nga fisi Daus t’i tundin (ose të kryejnë lëvizje tundëse të) të ndenjurat  e tyre rreth tempullit të idhullit[228] el-Hala.” [229]









            Teoria e evolucionit të fesë



Nën influencën e teorisë së evolucionit të Darvinit një pjesë e shkencëtarëve dhe antropologëve arritën në përfundimin se feja filloi me hyjnizimin prej njeriut të forcave të natyrës (i bënin dukuritë dhe ligjet e natyrës Zot).[230] Sipas tyre njeriu i hershëm çuditej nga kataklizmat dhe forcat shkatërruese të natyrës si vetëtimat, bubullimat, vullkanet, tërmete etj. dhe si pasojë i quajti ato Qenie Supernatyrore. Kështu që ky njeri (i hershëm) kërkoi rrugët dhe mjetet për t’i qetësuar këto. Në këtë mënyrë ritet e adhurimit si lutja, bërja e kurbanëve u zhvilluan (ky është mendimi i darvinistëve ose më mirë i ateistëve sh.p.) Indianët e Amerikës së Veriut që besojnë në shpirtrat e lumenjve, pyjeve etj. janë përdorur si shembuj i kësaj faze të hershme të evuolucionit të fesë të njohur me emrin animism.[231] Në këtë gjëndje ata thoshin se çdo individ ka zota personalë. Me zhvillimin e familjes zotat e familjes zëvendësuan zotat personalë. Për ilustrimin e kësaj përdoret politeizmi hindus i Indisë ku çdo familje kishte zotin e saj. Nevojat ekonomike dhe luftërat për mbijetesë shkaktuan zgjerimin e hallkave të familjes kështu u zhvilluan fiset. Zotat e fiseve gradualisht zëvendësuan zotat e familjeve dhe me rritjen e vazhdueshme të fisit numri i zotave vinte vazhdimisht duke u zvogëluar. Kështu u shfaq diteizmi në të cilin forcat supernatyrore ishin kufizuar në dy zota kryesorë, zoti i të mirës dhe zoti i të keqes. Sipas evolucionalistëve shembull për këtë fazë është feja zoroastiane e Persisë. Para paraqitjes së persianit Zorathustra (greqisht: Zoroastër) persianët mendohej se kanë besuar në shpirtrat e natyrës, zotat e klaneve dhe zotat e grupeve. Sipas  evidencave të mbledhura dhe të interpretuara nga antropologët gjatë periudhës zorastriane zotat u reduktuan në dy: Ahura Mazda që sipas tyre krijoi të gjitha gjërat e mira dhe Angra Maniu që krijoi të këqiat.[232]   Kur fiset filluan të bëheshin kombe zotat e fiseve u shndërruan në zota kombëtarë dhe sipas këtyre shkencëtarëve darvinistë lindi monoteizmi. Zoti i Izraelit siç portretizohet në dhjatën e vjetër është një entitet nacional që lufton në interes të tyre kundër armiqve dhe izraelitët quheshin fëmijët e Tij të zgjedhur. Sunduesi egjyptian, Ahenaten i shekullit të 14-të p.e.s. (i njohur dhe me emrin Amenhotep i katërt) merret si argument nga evolucionistët për të mbrojtur teorinë e tyre. Në kohën kur besimi dominues në Egjypt ishte politeizmi, ai paraqiti adhurimin monoteist të një Zoti të quajtur Ra, të cilin ai e simbolizoi me diskun e diellit.[233]

Kështu, sipas këtyre (pseudo)shkencëtarëve dhe antropologëve darvinistë feja nuk ka origjinë hyjnore. Ajo është produkt i supersticioneve të njeriut të parë të bazuar në mungesën e dijeve shkencore. Ata besojnë se shkenca do të zbulojë të gjitha sekretet e natyrës dhe atëherë feja do të zhduket.







Devijimi nga rruga hyjnore



Koncepti Islam për fenë dhe zhvillimin e saj është krejtësisht në kundërshtim me teorinë e mësipërme. Feja ka pasur periudha të rënies dhe rigjenerimit të saj, por kurrë nuk ka pasur evolucion siç pretendon teoria e mësipërme. Në fillim njeriu ishte monoteist, por ai me kalimin e kohës devijoi në forma të ndryshme dhe ra në politeizëm, diteizëm (që beson në dy zota), triteizëm (që beson në tre zota) e në panteizëm. Nebijët (profetët) u dërguan nga Allahu te të gjitha fiset dhe kombet e tokës për t’i kthyer ata në monoteizëm. Por me kalimin e kohës njerëzit devijuan dhe mësimet e nebijve u ndryshuan ose humbën. Provë për këtë realitet është fakti se të gjitha të ashtuquajturat fise primitive që janë zbuluar kanë besuar në një Qenie Supreme. Pavarësisht nga faza e zhvillimit të fesë (sipas teorisë evolucioniste) të gjitha këto fise besonin në një Qenie Supreme mbi të gjithë zotat apo shpirtrat e tjerë. Nga Itzamna, zoti krijues i  Majensve[234]  të Amerikës Qëndrore, deri te Ngewo, krijuesi i universit dhe i shpirtrave i Sierra Leone Mende [235], nga Brahma i hindusve deri te Marduku, qyteti i lashtë i hyjnizuar i Babilonit dhe Zoti Suprem i panteonëve [236], Qenia Supreme duket qartë. Bile edhe te diteizmi zorastrian Ahura Mazda, zoti i të mirës, është më i madh se Angra Manju dhe dita e gjykimit sipas besimit të tyre është kur Ahura Mazda do të mundë Angra Manjun. Pra për zorastianët Ahura Mazda është Zoti Suprem.[237] Sipas teorisë së evolucionit të fesë besimi në Zotin Suprem nuk mund të ekzistojë me animizmin. Pra ata mohojnë këto prova të qarta që gjenden në shumicën e feve dhe që tregojnë devijimin e njerëzve nga mësimet monoteiste të nebijëve. Këto devijime ndodhën për shkak të dhënies së cilësive të Zotit krijesave, gjë që çoi në bërjen zot të krijesave. Kjo dukuri ndonjëherë shfaqej me numër më të vogël zotash e ndonjëherë me numër më të madh. Një provë tjetër që tregon se feja në periudha të ndryshme ka pasur rënie është fakti historik i kalimit nga judaizmi monoteist në kristianizëm. Monoteizmi i mësuar nga i dërguari Jezus në fillim ra në diteizëm në përputhje me ata që Jezusin e konsideron jo si Zoti, ati, por si një bir hyjnor të krijuar. Ky është gjithashtu rasti i grekërve që e indetifikonin Jezusin si Logos, kjo gjë u gjet në filozofinë e Anaksagoras nëpërmjet Aristotelit.[238] Më vonë ky koncept u shndërrua në trinitet te romakët që e sanksionuan këtë zyrtarisht.[239] Më në fund ai arriti në politeizëm të plotë në kishën katolike të Romës ku Marisë dhe një numri të madh të ashtuquajtur shenjtorë iu dha fuqia e ndërmjetësimit dhe e mbrojtjes. Në mënyrë të ngjashme, po të shikojmë Islamin e pastër monoteist të sjellë nga i dërguari i fundit Muhammed s.a.u.s. dhe t’a krahasojmë me besimet e devijuara të sotme të shumë të ashtuquajturve muslimanë ne do zbulojmë se kanë ndodhur devijime me kalimin e kohës. Këto devijime ndodhën në sektet e shumta për shkak të dhënies së cilësive të Allahut resulit s.a.u.s., pasuesve të tij, pasardhësve të tij dhe shumë individëve të tjerë nga gjeneratat e vona.

Si përfundim mund të themi se teoria e evolucionit të fesë është një teori e sajuar dhe e pambështetur ashtu siç duhet në argumenta të vërtetë.



                            Fillimi i shirkut



Resuli s.a.u.s. ka përshkruar saktësisht dhe me detaje se si u shfaq idhujtaria tek njerëzit pas periudhës së monoteizmit, e cila filloi me profetin Adem. Shokët e resulit s.a.u.s. na kanë transmetuar tefsirin e ajetit 23 të sures Nuh në të cilin Allahu s.u.t. na përshkruan reagimin e popullit të profetit Nuh kur ai i ftoi të adhuronin vetëm një Zot.



] و قالوا لا تذرن ءالهتكم و لا تذرن ودا و لا سواعا و لا يغوث و يعوق ونسرا[ 



“Dhe thanë:”Mos braktisni zotat tuaj kurrësesi, mos braktisni Vedan, Suaan, e as Jeguthin, Jeuukën e Nesrën.”” (71:23)



Ibn Abasi thotë në komentin e tij për këtë ajet: “Këta ishin idhujt e popullit të Nuhut të cilët me kalimin e kohës përfunduan te arabët. Ueda u bë zoti i fisit Kalb në fenë e Daumantul Xhandalit, Suaa u adoptua nga fisi Hudhejl, Jeguthi nga fisi Gutajf në Xharf pranë Sebës, Jeuuk nga Hammdaan dhe Nasri u bë zot i klanit Dhul-kala i fisit Himjar. Këta idhuj ishin emërtuar sipas disa njerëzve të drejtë nga populli i Nuhut. Kur këta burra të drejtë vdiqën, shejtani i nxiti njerëzit të bënin statujat e tyre dhe t’i vinin emrat e tyre. Këto statuja u vendosën në vendet ku mblidheshin njerëzit që ata t’i kujtonin këta njerëz të drejtë. Asnjë nga ky brez nuk i adhuroi këto statuja, por me vdekjen e këtij brezi dhe me ardhjen e brezave të tjerë qëllimi i këtyre statujave u harrua. (Shejtani shkoi te këto breza të rinj dhe i nxiti ata duke i thënë se paraardhësit e tyre adhuronin këto statuja sepse për shkak të tyre binte shi. Brezi i ri u budalleps dhe filloi t’i adhuronte statujat si idhuj.)[240]  Gjeneratat  që pasuan i adhuruan (vazhduan t’i adhuronin) ata.[241]

Tefsiri i ajetit të përmendur më sipër jep panoramën se si idhujtaria u fut midis sistemit të pastër monoteist të njerëzve të lashtë. Kjo konfirmon faktin se feja në periudha të caktuara ka pasur rënie (ose prishje) dhe identifikon llojin e adhurimit të njerëzve të lashtë. Gjithashtu shpjegon pse Islami kundërshton me forcë bërjen e statujave ose pikturave të njerëzve ose kafshëve. Ndalimi i këtyre gjërave mund të gjendet dhe në dhiatën e vjetër: “Nuk do të bësh skulpturë ose shëmbëlltyrë të asnjë gjëje që ndodhet aty në qiej ose këtu poshtë në tokë ose në ujrat nën tokë.” (Eksodi 20:4). Kristianët e hershëm e mbajtën këtë qëndrim derisa mendime të frymëzuara nga mendimet greko-romake shtrembëruan përfundimisht mësimet e profetit Jezus. Ky ndryshim shkaktoi një vërshim statujash të martirëve, shenjtorëve, apostujve, Marisë, Jezusit bile dhe vetë Zoti u pikturua.[242]

Nga ana tjetër i dërguari i fundit Muhammed s.a.u.s. i tërheq vërejtjen si atyre që bëjnë statuja e piktura ashtu dhe atyre që i mbajnë ato (të varura) të reklamuara, se Allahu s.u.t. do t’i japë atyre një ndëshkim të rëndë për këtë në botën tjetër. Gruaja e resulit s.a.u.s. Aishja, vajza e Ebu Bekrit, thotë: “Një herë resuli s.a.u.s. erdhi për të më parë. Unë kisha mbuluar dhomën time private me një perde të leshtë që kishte piktura kuajsh me krahë. Kur ai pa perden ngjyra e fytyrës së tij ndryshoi dhe tha: “O Aishe ata që marrin ndëshkimin më të ashpër Ditën e Ringjalljes janë ata që konkurojnë me aktin e krijimit (të krijesave) prej Allahut. Ata do të ndëshkohen dhe do t’u kërkohet të sjellin në jetë atë që ata krijuan.” Resuli s.a.u.s. vazhdoi duke thënë: “Sigurisht melekët nuk hyjnë në shtëpitë ku pikturat dhe statujat janë prezent.” Aishja pastaj tha: “Kështu ne e premë atë (perden) në copa dhe bëmë prej saj një ose dy jastekë.” [243] 



               Lavdërimi jashtë masë i të drejtëve



Historia e përmendur mësipër për shfaqjen e shirkut gjatë kohës së popullit të profetit Nuh tregon gjithashtu se dashuria dhe lavdërimi i tepruar i njerëzve të drejtë përbën një bazë mbi të cilën idhujtaria mund  të vendoset.[244]  Adhurimi  i  imazheve të Budës në budizëm dhe Jezusit në kristianizëm paraqesin shembuj të qartë të idhujtarisë së tashmë bazuar mbi dashurinë dhe lavdërimet e tepruara të të drejtëve. Për shkak të pasojave të rënda të lavdërimit të tepruar resuli s.a.u.s. i urdhëroi shokët e tij dhe të gjithë muslimanët në përgjithësi që të mos e lavdëronin atë përtej vlerës së tij reale. Umer ibn Hatab trasmeton se resuli s.a.u.s. tha: “Mos më lavdëroni mua jashtë masë ashtu siç bënë kristianët me birin e Merjemes. Me të vërtetë unë jam thjeshtë një rob (i Allahut), kështu m’u drejtoni me (fjalët) Abdullah ue resuluhu (Rob i Allahut dhe i dërguari i Tij).” [245]

Kristianët dhe çifutët e kohës së resulit s.a.u.s. ndërtonin vende adhurimi mbi ato vende ku besohej se ishin varret e të dërguarve dhe të shenjtorëve kështu resuli s.a.u.s. i mallkoi këto (veprime) praktika. Ai gjithashtu mallkoi çdo njeri që do bënte në të ardhmen të njëjtën gjë, në mënyrë që të ishte krejtësisht e qartë se Islami i  kundërshtonte me forcë këto veprime idhujtarësh dhe t’i tërhiqte vërejtjen njerëzve për rrezikun e madh të lavdërimit të tepërt të njerëzve të drejtë.

Në një rast gruaja e resulit s.a.u.s. Umm Selemeh[246]  i tregoi për një kishë me piktura, që ajo kishte parë në Etiopi. Ai (resuli s.a.u.s.) tha: “N.q.s. një njeri i drejtë nga këta popuj vdes, ata ndërtojnë mbi varrin e tij një vend adhurimi dhe pikturojnë në të ato lloj pikturash. Ata janë më të këqinjtë e krijesave në shikimin e Allahut.”[247]

Ja vlen të përmendim se Umm Selemeh ia përmendi këtë kishë resulit s.a.u.s. kur ai ishte në shtratin e tij të vdekjes dhe thënia e tij se ndërtuesit e këtyre gjërave janë “më të këqinjtë prej krijesave” tregon se këto veprime janë krejtësisht të ndaluara për muslimanët pa përjashtim. Arsyeja e kësaj ndalese kaq të fortë është fakti se këto praktika kombinojnë dy burime të mëdha të idhujtarisë: 1- lartësimin dhe bërjen e varreve madhështore, 2- bërjen e imazheve.[248]  Të dyja këto veprime udhëheqin drejt shirkut ashtu siç u tregua në historinë për popullin e Nuhut.









           Kufizimet e varreve



Fakti që adhurimi i varreve ishte nga gjërat e fundit për të cilat resuli s.a.u.s. tërhoqi vëmendjen para se të vdiste tregon se kjo gjë do të bëhej një test serioz për ummetin e tij. Në vitet e para resuli s.a.u.s. i kishte ndaluar pasuesve të tij t’i bënin vizitë varrezave dhe kjo vazhdoi derisa teuhidi te ta u forcua. Resuli s.a.u.s. transmetohet të ketë thënë: “Unë ju ndalova ju nga vizita e varreve, por tani ju mund t’i vizitoni ato sepse ato janë kujtues të botës tjetër.” [249] Megjithëse  resuli s.a.u.s. e lejoi këtë ai caktoi kufizime për vizitën e varreve në mënyrë që brezat e mëvonshëm të mos binin në adhurimin e varreve.

a. Ai e ndaloi krejtësisht namazin në varreza. Ebu Seid Hudri trasmeton se resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë: “E gjithë toka është xhami përveç varrezave dhe banjove.” [250] Ibn Umer transmeton se resuli s.a.u.s. tha: “Faluni në shtëpitë tuaja, mos i bëni ato varreza.” [251] Sunnetet është e rekomandueshme të falen në shtëpi, n.q.s. nuk do falej asnjë namaz në shtëpi këto do ngjanin si varreza ku namazi është i ndaluar. Megjithatë n.q.s. njeriu falet në varreza me nijetin për t’iu falur drejtë përsëdrejti Allahut ai nuk kryen shirk, por për shkak se injorantët nën ndikimin e shejtanit mund të ndryshojnë nijetin dhe t’u luten të vdekurve namazi në varreza ndalohet. Kështu i pritet rruga kësaj formë të idhujtarisë. Në një rast halifi i dytë Umar ibn Hatab vërejti një shok tjetër të resulit s.a.u.s., Enes ibn Malikun, duke u falur pranë një varri dhe thirri në drejtim të tij: “Varri, varri.” [252]

 b. Një ndalesë tjetër e resulit s.a.u.s. është dhe ajo që ndalon faljen qëllimisht në drejtim të varreve sepse injorantët mund të mendojnë se falja i është drejtuar të vdekurve. Ebu Marthad Ganaui trasmeton se resuli s.a.u.s. tha: “Mos u falni në drejtim të varreve dhe as mos u ulni mbi to.” [253] 

c. Leximi i Kur’anit në varreza nuk lejohet sepse nuk ka argument se resuli s.a.u.s. dhe shokët e tij të kenë bërë kështu. Kur Aishja, gruaja e resulit s.a.u.s., e pyeti atë se çfarë të thoshte kur të shkonte për vizitë në varreza ai i tha asaj të jepte selam dhe të bënte dua, por nuk i tha asaj të lexonte Fatihan  apo  ndonjë  sure  tjetër  nga  Kur’ani.[254]   Ebu Hurejre trasmeton se resuli s.a.u.s. tha: “Mos i bëni shtëpitë tuaja varreza, sepse me të vërtetë shejtani ikën nga ajo shtëpi ku lexohet surja Bekare.” [255] Ky hadith dhe të tjerë si ky nënkuptojnë se Kur’ani nuk lexohet në varreza. Leximi i Kur’anit nxitet pët t’u bërë në shtëpi që ato të mos mbeten si varreza ku leximi i Kur’anit është i ndaluar. [256] 

 d. Resuli s.a.u.s. ndaloi lyerjen e varreve me të bardhë (ose gëlqere), ndërtimin e  strukturave mbi to[257], shkrimin mbi to[258] dhe ngritjen e tyre mbi nivelin e dheut.[259]

Resuli s.a.u.s. gjithashtu na mëson se ndërtimet ose strukturat mbi varre duhen prishur dhe varret duhet të nivelohen në nivelin e tokës. Ali ibn Ebi Talib trasmeton se resuli s.a.u.s. e urdhëroi atë të shkatërronte të gjithë idhujt që do të gjente dhe të nivelonte të gjitha varret e ngritura në një lartësi nga toka që i rrethonte më të madhe se gjerësia e palmës.[260]

e. Ndërtimi i xhamive mbi varre është ndalur rreptësisht nga resuli s.a.u.s. Gruaja e tij, Aishja, trasmeton se kur vdekja po i vinte resulit s.a.u.s. ai çoi mbulesën e tij me vija mbi fytyrën e tij duke thënë: “Mallkimi i Allahut rëntë mbi çifutët dhe kristianët se bënë varret e të dërguarve të tyre si vende adhurimi.” [261] 

f. Në mënyrë që të parandalonte adhurimin e varreve resuli s.a.u.s. ndaloi gjithashtu edhe grumbullimet ose mbledhjet e përvitshme apo sezonale rreth varrit të tij. Ebu Hurejra trasmeton se resuli s.a.u.s. tha: “Mos e bëni varrin tim Iid (vend feste) e as mos i bëni shtëpitë tuaja varreza dhe kërkoni (prej Allahut) bekimin (paqe, begati) për mua kudo që mund të jeni sepse ajo do më arrijë mua.” [262]

g. Udhëtimi për të vajtur te varret gjithashtu është ndaluar nga resuli s.a.u.s. Ky veprim formon bazat e pelegrinazheve idhujtare në fetë e tjera. Ebu Hurejre dhe Ebu Seid Hudri transmetojnë se resuli s.a.u.s. tha: “Mos merrni mundin të udhëtoni veçse në drejtim të tre xhamive; Mesxhidi Haramit (Xhamisë së Kabës), xhamisë së resulit s.a.u.s. dhe xhamisë Aksa.” [263]     Kur po kthehej nga një udhëtim Ebu Basra Gifaari takoi Ebu Hurejren dhe kur ai e pyeti se nga po vinte Ebu Basra u përgjigj se ai po vinte nga Tuuri ku ishte falur. Ebu Hurejra tha: “N.q.s. do të të kisha kapur para se ti të ikje do të kisha thënë se e kam dëgjuar resulin s.a.u.s. që tha: “Mos merrni mundimin të udhëtoni veçse në drejtim të tre xhamive …”” [264]







              Bërja e varreve si vende adhurimi



Ibn Mesudi trasmeton se resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë: “Më të këqinjtë e njerëzimit janë ata që do jenë gjallë kur të arrijë dita e fundit dhe ata që bëjnë varret si vende   adhurimi.” [265]  Xhundub ibn Abdil-lah trasmeton se 5 ditë para vdekjes së resulit s.a.u.s. e dëgjoi atë duke thënë: “Ata para jush i bënë varret e të dërguarve të tyre si vende adhurimi. Mos i bëni varret si vende adhurimi sepse me të vërtetë unë ju kam ndaluar të bëni kështu.” [266] 

Pasi kuptuam qartë nga hadithet e mësipërme se bërja e varreve vende adhurimi është ndaluar nga resuli s.a.u.s. është e nevojshme të përcaktojmë saktësisht çfarë do të thotë shprehja “bërja e varreve vende adhurimi”. Nga kjo shprehje në arabisht mund të nxjerrim tre kuptime të mundshme.

 1- Kryerjen e namazit ose bërjen e sexhdes mbi ose në drejtim të një varri. Namazi mbi një varr është ndaluar krejtësisht nga resuli s.a.u.s. në hadithin e Ibn Abasit. Resuli s.a.u.s. thotë: “Mos u falni në drejtim të varreve ose mbi to.”[267] Gjithashtu kjo gjë mbështetet edhe nga hadithi i Ebu Hurejrës i përmendur më sipër.

 2- Ndërtimi i një xhamie mbi varr ose vendosja e varrit në xhami. Ndërtimi i xhamive mbi varre është i ndaluar në hadithin e Umm Selemeh ku resuli s.a.u.s. shpjegon se ata që ndërtojnë vende adhurimi mbi varre janë më të këqinjtë e krijesave në shikimin e Allahut. Vendosja e varreve në xhami është e ndalur sipas interpretimit të Aishes për thënien e fundit të resulit s.a.u.s. “E mallkoftë Allahu atë popull që bën varret e të dërguarve si xhami.” [268] Kur u bë sugjerimi që t’a varrosnin resulin s.a.u.s. në xhaminë e tij ajo e kundërshtoi këtë në bazë të fjalëve të fundit të tij.

 3- Falja në xhami që ka (përmban) varre. Falja në xhami të ndërtuar mbi varr është e ndaluar sepse është rrjedhim natyral i ndalimit të vendosjes së xhamive mbi varre. Ndalimi i një shtegu sjell domosdoshmërisht ndalimin edhe të fundit të shtegut. P.sh. resuli s.a.u.s. ka ndaluar instrumentat muzikorë frymorë dhe me tela (Ma’aazif). Ebu Malik Esh’arii trasmeton se ai e ka dëgjuar resulin s.a.u.s. që tha: “Do të ketë midis pasuesve të mi nga ata që do të bëjnë hallall (të lejuar) marrëdhëniet seksuale veç atyre të burrit me gruan e tij, dhe tradhëtinë bashkëshortore, veshjen e mëndafshit (për burrat), marrjen e intoksikantëve (gjërave që të dehin) dhe instrumentet muzikore (ma’aazif).” [269] Të dyja edhe dëgjimi edhe luajtja në këto instrumenta muzikorë është e ndaluar sepse ato janë qëllimi për të cilin instrumentat u bënë. Në mënyrë të ngjashme ndalimi i ndërtimit të xhamive mbi varre dhe urdhëri për bërjen e tyre diku tjetër nuk synon ndalimin e ndërtimit të xhamive si ndërtesë por synon namazin (i cili është i ndaluar të kryhet mbi varre) për kryerjen e të cilit xhamia ndërtohet.

Pra si përfundim ndalimi i ndërtimit të xhamive mbi varre sjell automatikisht ndalimin e namazit në xhami me varre brenda.



                         Xhamitë me varre



Këto xhami janë dy llojesh sipas origjinës së tyre:

One.  Xhami të ndërtuara mbi varre, dhe

   b. Xhami në të cilën varri është vendosur pas kalimit të një farë kohe nga ndërtimi i saj.

Përsa i përket kryerjes së namazit në të dyja këto lloj xhamish ai është i përbuzur kur namazi nuk bëhet me qëllim për t’iu falur varreve dhe harram kur qëllimi i tij është lutja e varreve. Metoda e rregullimit të këtyre xhamive varet nga lloji i saj.

 1- Xhamia e ndërtuar mbi varre duhet të shembet dhe varret duhet të nivelohen në nivelin e tokës n.q.s. ato janë të ngritura mbi këtë nivel. Për shkak se xhami të tilla në fillim kanë qenë varre ato duhet të kthehen në gjendjen fillestare. 

 2- Xhamia në të cilën është vendosur një varr duhet lënë pa u prekur, por varri duhet të hiqet prej saj. Në këtë rast xhamia në fillim ka qenë xhami dhe jo varr kështu që ajo duhet të lihet në gjendjen fillestare.







Varri i resulit s.a.u.s.



Prezenca e varrit të resulit s.a.u.s. në xhaminë e tij në Medine nuk mund të përdoret si justifikim për vendosjen e varreve në xhamitë e tjera e as për ndërtimin e xhamive mbi varre. Resuli s.a.u.s. nuk urdhëroi që ai të varroset në xhaminë e tij, e as shokët e tij nuk e bënë këtë. Sahabët me zgjuarsi mënjanuan varrosjen e resulit s.a.u.s. në varrezat lokale sepse frikësoheshin se brezat e mëvonshëm do lidheshin jashtë masë me varrin e tij. Umari, skllavi i liruar i Gafras, tregon se kur sahabët u mblodhën për të vendosur për varrosjen e resulit s.a.u.s., njëri prej tyre tha: “Le t’a varrosim atë në vendin ku ai zakonisht falej.” Ebu Bekri u përgjigj: “Allahu na mbroftë ne nga bërja e tij (e resulit s.a.u.s.) idhull adhurimi.” Të tjerët thanë: “Le t’a varrosim në el-Bekiie (një varrezë në Medine) ku vëllezërit e tij Muhaxhir (emigrantë nga Mekka) janë varrosur.” Ebu Bekri u përgjigj: “Varrosja e resulit s.a.u.s. në el-Bekiie është e urryerr sepse disa njerëz mund të përpiqen të kërkojnë mbrojtje prej tij, e drejtë që i përket vetëm Allahut. Kështu n.q.s. ne e çojmë atë atje (e varrosim në varrezën el-Bekiie), do të rrënojmë të drejtën e Allahut edhe n.q.s. ne e ruajmë varrin e resulit s.a.u.s. me kujdes.” Atëherë ata pyetën: “Çfarë mendimi ke ti o Ebu Bekër?” Ai u përgjigj: “Unë e dëgjova të dërguarin e Allahut që tha: “Allahu nuk ia ka marrë jetën ndonjërit prej të dërguarve të Tij e që ai të mos jetë varrosur në vendin ku vdiq.” Disa prej tyre thanë: “Pasha Allahun ajo që the është e kënaqshme dhe bindëse.” Pastaj ata bënë një vijë rreth krevatit të resulit s.a.u.s. (që ishte në shtëpinë e Aishes) dhe hapën varrin atje ku krevati ishte. Familja e Abasit, familja e  Fadl dhe familja e resulit s.a.u.s. morën trupin e tij dhe e përgatitën atë për varrim.[270]

Shtëpia e Aishes ishte e ndarë nga xhamia me një mur që kishte një derë të cilën resuli s.a.u.s. e përdorte për t’u futur në xhami. Sahabët e vulosën këtë derë në mënyrë që varri të ishte krejtësisht i ndarë nga xhamia. Si rrjedhim mënyra e vetme për të vizituar varrin e resulit s.a.u.s. në atë kohë ishte nga jashtë xhamisë.

Zgjerime të xhamisë u bënë në kohën e halifit të dytë, Umerit, dhe të halifit të tretë, Uthmanit. Por të dy këta me shumë kujdes mënjanuan përfshirjen e shtëpisë së Aishes dhe të shtëpive të grave të tjera të resulit s.a.u.s. brenda xhamisë. (Zgjerimi i xhamisë në drejtim të shtëpive të grave të resulit s.a.u.s. automatikisht do të përfshinte varrin e resulit s.a.u.s. brenda xhamisë.) Pas vdekjes së të gjithë sahabëve që ishin në Medine [271]  halifi Ueliid ibn Abdul Melik (qeverisi në 705-715) ishte i pari që shtriu xhaminë e resulit s.a.u.s. në drejtimin lindor. Ai përfshiu shtëpinë e Aishes brenda xhamisë, ndërsa shtëpitë e tjera të grave të resulit s.a.u.s. i shëmbi. Transmetohet se zgjerimi u mor përsipër nga qeveritari i Uelidit, Umer ibn Abdulaziz. Kur shtëpia e Aishes u përfshi brenda xhamisë një mur i lartë rrethor u ndërtua rreth saj kështu që varri nuk mund të shihej nga brenda xhamisë. Më vonë u ndërtuan dy mure shtesë tek një cep, nga dy qoshet veriore të shtëpisë në mënyrë të tillë që ata takonin njëri-tjetrin duke formuar një trekëndësh. Kjo u bë për të parandaluar që ndonjë person të qëndronte në drejtim përballë varrit.[272] 

Shumë vjet më vonë, u shtua në çatinë e xhamisë një kube jeshile e cila u vendos direkt mbi varrin e resulit s.a.u.s.[273] Më vonë varri u rrethua me një kafaz bronxi me dyer dhe dritare dhe muret e varrit u zbukuruan me perde jeshile. Megjithëse janë vënë barriera rreth varrit të resulit s.a.u.s. gabimi akoma mbetet për t’u rregulluar. Muret duhen vendosur përsëri për të ndarë varrin nga xhamia kështu asnjë nuk mund të falet në drejtim të tij e as nuk mund t’a vizitojë atë nga brenda xhamisë.



               Namazi në xhaminë e resulit s.a.u.s.



Ndalesa e faljes së namazit në xhami me varre në to, zbatohet për të gjitha xhamitë me përjashtim të xhamisë së resulit s.a.u.s. Kjo për shkak të disa cilësive të veçanta të namazit në të (këto cilësi nuk mund t’i ketë asnjë xhami tjetër që ka varre[274]). Vetë resuli s.a.u.s. e ka treguar këtë karakteristikë duke thënë: “Mos merrni mundimin të udhëtoni veçse në drejtim të tre xhamive: Xhamisë el-Haram (xhamis së Kabës), xhamisë el-Aksa dhe xhamisë time.”” [275]  Ai gjithashtu ka thënë: “Një namaz në xhaminë time është më i mirë se 1 000 namaze kudo tjetër me përjashtim të xhamisë el-Haram (xhamisë së Kabës).” [276] Bile ai i ka dhënë një rëndësi të veçantë një pjesë të xhamisë së tij duke thënë: “Zona midis shtëpisë sime dhe mimberit tim është një kopësht nga kopshtet e xhennetit.” [277] 

N.q.s. namazi në xhaminë e resulit s.a.u.s. do konsiderohej mekruh (e papëlqyeshme), vlerat e veçanta të kësaj xhamie do mohoheshin dhe ajo do ishte njësoj si të gjitha xhamitë e tjera. Ashtu si namazi që në kohë të caktuar është i ndaluar, por lejohet kur ai ka një qëllim të caktuar (p.sh. xhenaze) veç namazit nafile, ashtu edhe namazi në xhaminë e resulit s.a.u.s. është i pëlqyeshëm për shkak të natyrës së tij të veçantë. [278]



                         Përfundim   

Feja e vërtetë e pranueshme te Allahu s.u.t. bazohet në teuhidin e pastër nga shirku ashtu siç u përmend në kapitujt e mëparshëm. Çdo gjë që devijon nga aspektet e teuhidit është idhujtari ose kufër sado e hollë dhe e përpunuar qoftë ajo. Njësimi i Allahut duhet të besohet me zemër, të pohohet dhe të praktikohet në të gjitha aspektet e jetës së njeriut. Monoteizmi, i sjellë nga të dërguarit e Zotit, nuk është thjesht një teori, por një sistem i tërë praktik për jetën e njeriut të nënshtruar ndaj Allahut s.u.t. Kuptimi i kësaj shtrihet në qëllimin për të cilin Allahu e krijoi njeriun.



“Unë nuk i krijova xhinët dhe njerëzit për tjetër veç që të më adhurojnë.” (51:56)



Vetë fakti i krijimit të njeriut tregon cilësitë perfekte të Allahut. Ai është Krijuesi (الخالق ) që e solli njeriun në ekzistencë kur nuk ekzistonte. Ai është Mëshiruesi (الرحمن) kështu që kënaqësitë e kësaj botë janë dhuratë e Tij. Ai është i Mençuri (الحكيم) kështu që na ka ndaluar substancat dhe veprimet e dëmshme për ne dhe na ka lejuar ato që nuk janë të dëmshme. Ai është Falësi, Ai i fal ata që pendohen sinqerisht te Ai. Ebu Ejjubi dhe Ebu Hurejra transmetojnë se resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë: “N.q.s. ju nuk do të bënit gjynafe Allahu do t’iu kishte zhdukur nga ekzistenca dhe do t’iu zëvendësonte me një popull tjetër që do të kryente gjynafe, do kërkonte prej Allahut falje dhe Ai do t’i falte ata.” [279] 

Adhurimi i Allahut nga njeriu është për të mirën e njeriut sepse Allahu nuk ka nevojë për adhurimin e njeriut. Në adhurimin e Allahut njeriu kupton potencialin e tij material dhe shpirtëror për të gjitha aspektet e mirësisë dhe me anë të adhurimit ai fiton lumturinë e përhershme pas jetës së shkurtër në tokë. Si rrjedhim, sistemi i jetës i urdhëruar nga Allahu s.u.t., Islami, përmban kthimin e çdo aspekti të jetës, sado gjë e zakonshme apo e jashtëzakonshme qoftë ajo, në veprime adhurimi për aq kohë sa plotësohen dy kushtet e mëposhtme:

1- Qëllimi (nijeti) duhet të jetë vetëm për hirë të Allahut s.u.t.

2- Veprimi duhet të kryhet sipas sunnetit të resulit s.a.u.s.

Në këtë mënyrë e gjithë jeta e njeriut është adhurim ashtu siç përshkruhet në ajetin e mëposhtëëm:



] قل إن صلاتى و نسكى و محياى و مماتى لله رب العالمين[ 



“Thuaj: “Namazi im, kurbani im, jeta ime dhe vdekja ime janë thjeshtë për Allahun Zotin e botrave.”” (6:162)



Megjithatë kjo gjendje mund të arrihet vetëm nëpërmjet dijës së teuhidit dhe zbatimit në praktikë të tij sipas mësimeve të të dërguarit të fundit, Muhammedit  s.a.u.s. Prandaj është detyrë për çdo besimtar të sinqertë të kërkojë dhe mësojë dijen e teuhidit e cila është baza e fesë, sepse vetëm me zbatimin në praktikë të kësaj dijeje mund të arrihet shpëtimi.





 [218] “Adhurimi i stërgjyshëve (Pai Tsu) është një ndër çështjet më të vjetra, më të qëndrueshme dhe më me influencë në fenë dhe shoqërinë kineze. Sipas besimeve të tyre lumturia dhe mbijetesa e shpirtrave varen nga furnizimi i tyre me para, thimjamë, ushqime e pije prej pasardhësve të tyre. Si shpërblim shpirti (i të vdekurve) mund ti bëjë shumë dobi familjes me anë të kontakteve të tij supernatyrore. Në rastin e një qënie të zakonshme, kjo marrëdhënie është e konsiderueshme vetëm te 3-5 brezat e fundit. Pastaj shpirtrat zëvendësohen nga të tjerë më të rinj.” Fjalori i feve f.38.
 [219] Raste të ngjashme kemi edhe  në vendin tonë si p.sh. varri i Abas Aliut, Dervish Hatixhes, Shën Nanou, Dervishit të Luzhës etj.shën red.
 [220] The World book encyclopedia v.1 f.509.
 [221] Ibid v.2 f.146.
 [222] Ibid v.3 f.417.
 [223] S.Muslim v.3 f.867 n.4005.
 [224] S.Muslim eng-trans v.1 f.136 n.402 S.Buhari v.4 f.478-9 n.727&728.
 [225] Mbledhur nga Ahmedi. 
 [226] S.Buhari v.9 f.314-5 n.422. S.Muslim eng-trans v.4 f.1403 n.6448. 
 [227] Sunnan Ebu Dauud eng-trans v.3 f.1180-1 n.4139, Ibn Maxhah dhe Tirmidhiu.
 [228] Ibn Ether, En-Nihaaje fii Gariib el-Hadith ue el-Ether, v.1 f.64.
 [229] S.Buhari v.9 f.178 n.232 dhe S.Muslim v.4 f.1506 n.6944.
 [230] Fjalori i fesë f.258.
 [231] Fjalori i fesë dhe i filozofisë f.16, 193.
 [232] Fjalori i feve f.28 & 42.
 [233] Fjalori i feve dhe filozofis f.143.
 [234] Fjalori i feve f.93.
 [235] Ibid f.210.
 [236] Ibid f.204.
 [237] Fjalori i feve f.28.
 [238] Sipas këtyre filozofëve, Nous ishte principi imaterial lëvizës i universit ndërsa Logos-i ishte manifestimi i tij material.    Fjalori i feve f.314.  
 [239] Formula përfundimtare e trinitetit e punuar nga Kapadocianët dhe u aprovua nga këshilli romak i Konstandinopojës në 381 thoshte se Zoti është një Qenie, që ekziston brenda tre personave, Atit, birit dhe shpirtit të shenjtë.    Fjalori i  fesë dhe filozofisë f.586
 [240] Nga tregimi i Muhammed ibn Kajs mbledhur nga Taberiu.
 [241] Mbledhur nga Buhari (S.Buhari v.6 f.414-5 n.442).
 [242] Këshilli i dytë i Nikes (787) zyrtarisht aprovoi adhurimin e ikonave si shenjë e besimit në inkarnacion. Sipas tyre hyjnia Logos u bë njeri (u bë si) si Jezu Krishti dhe si i tillë mund të portretizohej.    Fjalori i feve f.159 
 [243] S.Buhari v.7 f.542 n.838 dhe S.Muslim eng-trans v.3 f.1158 n.5254.
 [244] Tejsir el-Azia el-Hamid f.311.
 [245] S.Buhari v.4 f.435 n.654.
 [246] Emri i Umm Selemes ishte Hind bint Ebi Umejeh dhe ajo ishte nga fisi Kurejsh. Ajo dhe burri i saj, Ebu Seleme, shkuan në Etiopi për t’i shpëtuar paganëve Mekkas dhe më vonë emigruan në Medine pas emigrimit të resulit s.a.u.s. Kur burri i saj vdiq në vitin 4 hixhr ajo u martua me resulin s.a.u.s. Umm Selemeh ishte nga dijetaret e kohës së saj dhe vazhdoi t’u mësonte të tjerëve ligjin Islam edhe pas vdekjes së resulit s.a.u.s. deri në fund të jetës së saj  (62 h).   Ibn Xheuzi v.2 f.40-42.
 [247] S.Buhari v.1 f.251 n.419 dhe v.2 f.238 n.426.
 [248] Ibn Tejmija cituar në Tefsir el-Aziz el-Hamid f.321.
 [249] S.Muslim eng-trans v.2 f.463-4 n.2131, Ebu Dauud , Sunnan Ebu Dauud eng-trans v.2 f.915 n.3229, Nesaiu, Ahmedi dhe Bejhaki.
 [250] Mbledhur nga Tirmidhiu. Ebu Dauudi (Sunnan Ebu Dauud eng-trans v.1 f.125 n.492) dhe Ibn Maxha.
 [251] S.Buhari v.2 f.156 n.280 dhe S.Muslim eng-trans v.1 f.376 n.1704.
 [252] S.Buhari v.1 f.251 n.48. “Këto hadithe vërtetojnë se ndalesa e bërë nga resuli s.a.u.s. për namazin në varreza nuk është se ato konsiderohen të pista. Varret e të dërguarve janë të pastra sepse, sipas thënies së resulit s.a.u.s., Allahu ia ka bërë harram tokës të tretë trupat e të dërguarve. Pra mallkimi i resulit s.a.u.s. mbi çifutët dhe kristianët që i morën varret e të dërguarve të tyre si vende adhurimi ishte për shkak të shirkut që kryenin ata dhe jo se këto vende ishin të pista.” Tejsir el-Aziz el-Hamid f.328. 
 [253] S.Muslim eng-trans v.2 f.460 n.2122, Sunnan Ebu Dauud eng-trans v.2 f.917 n.3223, Nesaiu dhe Ibn Maxha. “Kjo përfshin dhe bërjen e duave në drejtim të tyre sepse resuli s.a.u.s. ka thënë se duaja është adhurim. (Mbledhur nga Buhari në el-Adab el-Mufred, Sunnan Ebu Dauud eng-trans v.1 f.387 n.1474, Tirmidhiu dhe Ibn Maxha) Duaja (është mustehab sh.i redak.) duhet të bëhet në drejtimin që falet namazi.
 Vërejtje: Duhet bërë vërejtja që në Islam xhenazja nuk falet në varreza, por në një vend të caktuar të përgatitur për një numër të madh xhemati ose në xhami. Për më tepër për shkak se xhenazja vendoset përballë xhematit, direkt përballë imamit, në këtë namaz nuk ka as ruku as sexhde gjithashtu nuk ka asnjë veprim që tregon se ky namaz është për të vdekurin (qoftë nga veprimet apo fjalët që thuhen në të).
 [254] Nasirudin Albani, Ahkaam el-Xhenaa’iz f.191. Duaja është: 
" السلام على اهل الديار من الؤمنين و المسلمين و يرحم الله المستقدمين منا و المستأخرين و إنا ان شاء الله بكم لا حقون "
“Es-Selamu ‘alaa ehlid-dijaari minel-mu’miniin uel-muslimiin jerhamullahu el-mustekdmiine minnaa uel-muste’hiriin ue innaa in shaa Allahu bikum laahikuun.” [Paqja qoftë mbi besimtarët dhe muslimanët që banojnë këto banesa. Allahu i mëshiroftë ata që shkuan para nesh dhe ata që do vijnë pas nesh. Dhe ne, në dashtë Allahu do bashkohemi me ju.] S.Muslim v.2 f.421-2 n.2127.
 [255] S.Muslim eng-trans v.1 f.337 n.1707, Tirmidhiu dhe Ahmedi.
 [256] Ndërsa për suren Jasin nuk ka trasmetime që lexohet në varreza gjithashtu hadithi që përmend leximin e saj mbi atë që vdes është i dobët (daif). Shiko Ahkaam el-Xhenaa’iz f.11 dhe f.192 shënimi 2.
 [257] S.Muslim eng-trans v.2 f.459 n.2116 dhe Sunnan Ebu Dauud eng-trans v.2 f.216-7 n.3219 & 3220.
 [258] Sunnan Ebu Dauud eng-trans v.2 f.216 n.3219 dhe Nesaiu.
 [259] S.Muslim eng-trans v.2 f.459-60 n.2116, Sunnan Ebu Dauud eng-trans v.2 f.216 n.3219 dhe Nesaiu.
 [260] S.Muslim eng-trans v.2 f.459 n.2115, Sunnan Ebu Dauud eng-trans v.2 f.914-5 n.3212, Nesaiu dhe Tirmidhiu. Teksti i hadithit është  trasmetuar nga Ebu Haxhaaxh Asadi në të cilin ai thotë se Ali ibn Ebi Talib i tha atij: “A të dërgoi ty ashtu siç resuli s.a.u.s. më dërgoi mua për të shkatërruar çdo statujë ose pikturë nëpër shtëpi dhe për të niveluar varret e lartësuara?”
   Vërejtje: Ky hadith është harruar në shumë vende muslimane ku varrezat janë mbushur me varre të lartësuara (mbi të cilat ndërtohen struktura të ndryshme) duke imituar popujt jo muslimanë. Në disa vende si Egjipti varrezat i shëmbëllejnë qyteteve, kurse varret i përngjajnë shtëpive aq shumë sa që disa familje të varfëra i kanë shndërruar ndërtimet mbi varre si vendbanime të tyre. Bazuar në këtë hadith dhe të tjerë si ky, jo vetëm ndërtimet mbi varre duhen prishur, por duhet të shkatërrohen edhe mausoleumet si Taxh Mahalli në Indi, ai i ngritur mbi varrin e themeluesit të Pakistanit, Muhammed Ali Xhinnah, në Karaçi - Pakistan, varri i të quajturit Mehdi në Sudan, ai i Sejjid Bedeuit në Egjypt etj. Gjithashtu duhet zhdukur dhe roli i kujdestarëve të mausoleumeve që jetojnë nga paratë që japin vizitorët e mausoleumeve të cilët mendojnë se duke i dhënë para kujdestarëve lutja e tyre në drejtim të shenjtorëve do të plotësohet më lehtë.
 [261] S.Buhari v.1 f.225 n.427, S.Muslim v.1 f.269 n.1082, Sunnan Ebu Dauudi v.2 f.917 n.3221 dhe Daarimiu.
 [262]Sunnan Ebu Dauud eng-trans v.2 f.542-3 n.2037 dhe Ahmedi. Meqënëse grumbullimet e përvitshme rreth varrit të resulit s.a.u.s. janë të ndaluara, atëherë grumbullimet dhe festat që bëhen në raste të ndryshme, si ditëlindja, festat te altaret (tyrbet ose ndërtesa të tjera si këto) të ndërtuara mbi varret e njerëzve të ashtuquajtur të shenjtë janë krejtësisht jashtë Islamit. Këto vende (tyrbe ose ndërtesa të tjera mbi varre) duhet të prishen dhe këto festime duhet të zhduken. 
 [263] S.Buhari v.2 f.157 n.282, S.Muslim eng-trans v.2 f.699 n3218 Sunnan Ebu Dauud v.2 f.540 n.2028, Tirmidhiu Nesaiu dhe Ibn Maxha.
 [264] Mbledhur nga Ahmedi dhe Tejalaasi i klasifikuar Sahih nga Albani (shiko Ahkaam el-Xhenaa’iz f.226).
 [265] Mbledhur nga Ahmedi.
 [266] S.Muslim eng-trans v.1 f.269 n.1083.
 [267] Mbledhur nga Taberaani.
 [268] S.Buhari v.1 f.269 n.1082, Sunnan Ebu Dauud v.2 f.917 n.3221 dhe Ahmedi.
 [269] S.Buhari v.7 f.345 n.494 (b).
 [270] Mbledhur nga Ibn Ten’jujah dhe cituar nga Albani në Tehdhiir es-Saaxhid f.13-14.
 [271] Sahabi i fundit që vdiq në Medine ishte Xhaabir ibn Abdullah (vdiq në 699).
 [272] Treguar nga Kurtubi dhe citur në Tejsir el-Aziz el-Hamid f.324.
 [273] Sulltani Kalauun Salaahi ndërtoi kubenë e parë mbi dhomë në 1282 dhe ajo u lye për herë të parë me ngjyrë jeshile me urdhër të sulltanit Abdulhamid 1837. Shiko Alii Hafiz, kapitulli për historinë e Medines f.78.
 [274] Nuk është e vërtetë se i dërguari Ismaiil dhe nëna e tij apo ndonjë i dërguar tjetër është varrosur në pjesën e hapur të Kabës që quhet zakonisht “Hixhr Ismaiil.”  
 [275]S.Buhari v.2 f.157 n.281, S.Muslim eng-trans v.2 f.699 n.3218 dhe Sunnan Ebu Dauud eng-trans v.2 f.699 n.3218.
 [276] S.Buhari v.2 f.157 n.282 dhe S.Muslim v.2 f.697 n.3209.
 [277] S.Buhari v.3 f.61-62 n.112, S.Muslim veng-trans v.2 f.696 n.3204.
 [278] Tehdhir es-Saaxhid f.196-200.
 [279] S.Muslim eng-trans v.4 f.1436-7 n.6620-22

----------


## fjollat

Arrnubi, pastroje kutinë e mp-ve.

----------


## ATMAN

Imam Hadiu a.s. ylli ndriçues i udhëzimit 

  Viti 254 HK. (868 M.), në këto dit të pikëlluara zemrat e muslimanëve kanë një dhembje të rëndë. Minutat për ta kalonin shumë ngadalë, ngase udhëhëeqësi i tyre i sinqertë, Imam Hadiu a.s. ishte i shtrirë në shtrat i sëmurë dhe kalonte minutat e fundit të jetës së tij. Imami ishte helmuar me urdhërin e Mutezit, halife i Abasitve. Mutezi nuk duronte dot dashurine e imamit nga ana e popullit, gjithashtu prezenca e tij atij i dukej si rrezik për udhëheqjen diktoriale të tij, për këtë u mundua  me shume dredhira dhe komplote të martirizoj këtë imam. Afër shtratit të Imam Hadiut a. s. qëndronin disa shokë të afërt të tij. Ebuhashim Xhaferi , poet dhe ithtar i Profetit s.a.v.s. , kur e pa imamin në këtë gjendje qajti shumë dhe në atë moment krijoi këto vargje poetike: 

  Mu ka rënduar zemra dhe më dhembë shumë, 

Kur dëgjova se imami jonë i dashur nga smundja  vuan shumë. 

Ju, për njerëzit ishit zgjidhës i problemeve dhe të halleve të kësaj dhe asaj bote . 

  Ebuhashimit ju kujtua një ngjarje që kishte përjetuar me Imam Hadiun a.s.. Një ditë kishte ardhur tek ai që të ankohet për jeten e vështirë. Por imami me fytyrë të buzqeshur dhe me një butësi të jashtëzakonshme e qetsoi dhe i tha

    O Ebuhashim, a thua a mundesh ti që ti numërosh të mirat që ti ka dhënë Zoti i Madhëruar ? Zoti ty të ka dhuruar besim dhe të ka rujtur nga zjarri i Xhehennemit. Zoti i botrave të ka falur shëndet dhe të ka dhënë forc për tiu nënshtruar dhe për tiu robëruar Atij. Zoti është Ai që nga ti  ka larguar fyerjen dhe poshtrimin, a thua a nuk duhet ti falenderohesh për këto të mira? Atëherë të mos e përdorësh gjuhen për të kundershtuar!

  Zemra  e  madhe e Imam Hadiut rrahte shumë shpejt dhe ishte duke e braktisur këtë botë dhe ishte duke kaluar për tu bashkuar me Zotin e tij në boten tjeter, dhe më në fund shkoi në drejtim të pafundësis. Lajmi i martirizimit të tij u hap ane e mban qytetit Samera, njerëzit erdhen që për her të fundit ta shohin fytyren e bukur të imamit, nga se më nuk do ta shihnin këtë fytyr të ndritshme dhe më nuk do ta dëngjonin zërin e but të tij. Bërtimat dhe qarjet u ngriten nga çdo anë e qytetit Samera. Populli i bashkuar u mblodhen te dera e shtepis së imamit për ta bërë përshëndetjen e fundit me të dashurin e tyre. Atë ditë trupi i paster i Imam Hadiut a. s. me një madhështi dhe dinjitet të pa parë u lëshua në varrin e tij të pastër. Të gjithë ithtareve të të vërtetes dhe të drejtësis i shprehim ngushllimet më të sinqerta për marterizimin e  nipit te Pejgamberit s.a.v.s. 

  Imam Ali En-Naki a.s., apo i ashtuquajturi Hadi rrethë 33 vjetëve ishte në postin e imametit. Historia dëshmon që gjatë viteve të imametit te tij ishte një kohë shumë e vështirë, por ky njei i Zotit me gjithë këto rrethana ishte i dhënë pas udhëzimit dhe edukimit të njerzëve. Në kohën e jetës së tij, disa persona u fuqizuan dhe morën poste të larta në kalifatin Abasit, dhe çdo njëri prej tyre përpiqej që të asgjësoj dashurinë dhe autoritetit e Imam Hadiut te populli. Madje, edhe kur Imami i ishte vetëm gjashtë vjeçar, Mutesemi, Halifi Abasit, me qëllim që të mashtroj njerëzit dhe të zvogëloj pozitën shkencore dhe të dijes të Ehli Bejtit, ai emëroi një njeri të quajtur Xhunejdi për të edukuar dhe për ta mësuar imam Hadiun. Xhunejdi ishte një shkenctarë dhe dijetar i madh, por në të njëjtën koh ishte edhe armik i familjesë së Profetit. Ai pas disa leksioneve që mbajti me Imam hadiun as.    tha: Betohem në Zotin, se në këtë qytet nuk njoh ndonjë dijetar më të madh se ky fëmij. Çdo vend që unë mbështetm dhe tregoj ndonjë gjë nga krijimtaria letrare e imja, ai këtu mi hap dyerë të medhaja dhe në këtë rastë aq shumë më entuziazmon dhe më habit sa që filloj të mësoj nga ai. Ai me çfarë zëri të ëmbël lexon ajetet e Kuranit dhe në çfarë mënyrë i komenton ato, mua trupin ma kaplon një ndjenj shumë e çuditshme. Zoti qoftë I madhëruar, ku e merrë ai këtë dituri kaq të madhe? 

Në këtë mënyrë dituria e gjërë dhe informatat nga çdo lëmi të tij, jo vetëm që çuna kotë planin e Mutesmit, por ai u bë shkaktar që Xhunejdi të bëhet një ithtarë e ndjekës i flaktë i familjesë së pastër, Ehli Bejtit. 

  Imam Hadiu a.s. me mosdashje kishte ardhur nga qyetiti i Medinës në qytetin Samera.  Halifët Abasid mendonin që me largimin e imamit nga Medin-ja edhe përkrhaësit dhe itharët e tij do të shpërndaheshin në të katër anët. Por, ata nuk e dinin një gjë se çdo vend që shkonte imami, zemra e tij e pastër magnetike tërhiqte  me vete zemrat e dashuruara të ithtarëve të familjesë së pejgamberit. Imam Hadiu a.s. ishte i mendimit se informimi dhe rizgjimi i popullit është çështje që duhet kushtuar rëndësi shumë të amdhe. Në ketë mënyrë ai pa ndëprerje krijoi ambicie të mëdha te ithtarët per përpjekjet e tij kulturore dhe edukative, deri në atë masë sa feneri i mësimeve islame - që kishte mbetur e dhezur te nipat e më të dashurit të Zotit, Muhammedit s.a.v.s. - të mos fikej më kurrë. Ai për të ngritur nivelin e njohjesë dhe dijes së njerëzve në çështjet politike dhe shoqërore koshte organizuar kurse dhe kishte mbajtur ligjërata të shumta, me gjithë situatën e keqe që mbizotronte në qytetin e Samara, por, Imam Hadiu arriti që nën këto kushte ti ket mbi 180 student të zgjedhur, që këta më pas do të beheshin udhërryfyrsit dhe dijetarët e kohës. 

  Imam Hadiu a.s. për ringjalljen e fesë islame kishte filluar një luftë indirekte me udhëheqësit Abasid. Ai duke përituar nga ndonjë rast i volitshëm, mundohej që të ndalonte bashkëpunimin e muslimanëve me pushtetin e abasidëve. Shumë herë shtëpia e Imam Hadiut ishte objekt i bastisjesë së zyrtarëve të pushtetit, por kujdesi dhe syçeltësia e imamit nuk lejonte asnjëherë që atyre tu jep ndonjë rast për ta fyer apo burgosur. Ne të kundërtën me kufizimet dhe presionet, ndikimi i tij shpirtëror aq shumë u thellua sa që shumë herë ushtarët dhe nëpunësit e Kalifatit Abasid bëheshin ithtarët më të flaktë të tij. Kjo çështje aq shumë e ngacmonte halifin Mutez, sa që nga urrejtja dhe xhelozia e madhe e tij e detyroi që të vendos për ta mbytur këtë njëri të shenjtë. Ne prap ju shprehim ngushëllimet më të sinqerta për për këtë njeri të pastër dhe hyjnor, dhe programin tonë e përfundojmë me disa fjalë të nipit të Profetit tonë Muahmmedt s.av.s.  Ai thotë: 

Ai, i cili e pëlqen dhe krenohet  me vetveten do të shtohet shumë numri i atyre që nuk janë të kënaqur me te.

Dhe në një tjetër rast shprehet: 

 Pëlqimi i vetvetes shkakton ngecje dhe ka pasoja në dituri dhe shkencë. Koprracia është gjesti dhe zakoni më i papëlqyeshëm, dhe lakmia është cilësia më e keqe nga të gjitha.

----------

